# {Closed for now} Kitsune's Signature Shop {-/-} // Reference Shop {-/-}



## kasane

You can send payment when I finish the signature, or when you finish ordering. I really don't mind.
*Non-animated signature:* 40TBT
*Animated signature:* 60TBT
_For a custom border:_ +5TBT
_For a gradient:_ +5TBT
_For a fading effect (at least two signatures to make this work):_ + 20TBT






*Minor Changes - 10TBT:* Includes changing a villager sprite (if someone has moved in/out), sprite changes or resizing signature
*Other Changes - 20TBT:* Includes changing signature background, text (this also includes changing a villager + adding on their name), adding/removing an extra add-on to the signature
*Fading signature changes - 30-40TBT:* Depending on how many signatures, and if the two or more signatures are moving or not moving







If you want a background which is animated to be non-animated, I can do that!
Click ❤ h e r e ❤ to see all of the backgrounds that I have. You may also provide me a background of your own choice if you'd like, but I would have to crop them if they are over 250 pixels in height or over 700 pixels in width (this is to keep the signatures within the signature limit).






I've been trialling some borders on Photoshop, and so far, here is what I have come up with. I can also do animated backgrounds in a custom border.
Mayor and Town names, Friend Codes and Dream Addresses can all still be included unless it is stated in the notes for each shape.
*Borders will cost an extra 10TBT* 
A curved rectangular border is *free*




Spoiler:  



* B u t t e r f l y*





* C i r c l e*





*C l o u d*





*H e a r t*





*S t a r*













​For the colour of the text, pick them from ❤ h e r e ❤.​





You can provide me with a font to work with if you'd like. However, for the villager names, I will use either *Silkscreen* or *Minecraftia*, mainly because it is readable. I may or may not use another font for the villager names if there is enough space. 
In the spoiler below is a collage of fonts that I have. This may help you pick out which font you'd like (more will be added over time)


Spoiler: Fonts


















​





Sprites will be taken from ❤ h e r e ❤.
These sprites will indicate different things for different villagers.
_For example:_





: Leaving





: Keeping





: Dreamie










The transparent white strip is added on to villager's names like this
I will usually add this on if the villager font colours clash with the background. This just makes it a bit more readable









These are all the ACNL sprites that I have found. Feel free to request if you want one (or more) of these included in your signature


Spoiler: Clicky!































These are optional, but they can add a little flair to your signature c:
As stated, feel free to pick as many colours to your liking. 
I will put the gradient going from top → bottom, in the order you list (e.g: #FA4875, #5248a9. I will put the #FA4875 colour on the top, and then #5248a9 below it).









In the picture above, you can request any colour to your liking, and if you want an outline around it (it's the flashing pink outline in the picture), feel free to request it. You can also choose what colour you would like for that as well. Also, you can pick a gradient for this too!









I can do this option if you have two or more signatures. It doesn't have to be signatures that I made, I can do this effect for any signatures provided that you want me to fade a minimum of two.






		HTML:
	

[B]Mayor:[/B]
[B]Town:[/B]
[B]Friend Code (optional):[/B]
[B]Dream Address (optional):[/B]

[B]Villagers (optional):[/B]
[B]Dreamies (optional):[/B]
[B]Names under them?[/B]

[B]Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):[/B]
[B]Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)[/B]
[B]Native Fruit?[/B]

[B]Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):[/B]
[B]Main text colour:[/B]
[B]Font (if left blank, I will decide):[/B]

[B]Signature background (provide the URL):[/B]
[B]Animated sig?[/B]
[B]Any borders? (i.e: Cloud, Heart, Star)[/B]
[B]Coloured border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature) [/B]
[B]Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)[/B]
[B]Scalloped border?[/B]
[B]Any text/scalloped border gradients? (State colour hex code/s)[/B]
[B]Any ACNL Sprites? (these are the ones in the spoiler)[/B]

[B]Transparent white strip?[/B] 
[B]Any extra add-ons?[/B]










Spoiler:  
























-
-
- 









Spoiler:  



I'm just taking a note of who has ordered a signature from me. They will receive a discount if they reorder a whole new signature
Click here to see the signatures that are completed (goes from oldest - newest)
M a v e r i c k
O k a b i n e s s
W a i l F i n
B i r d s A r e C o o l Y o
P a p e r b o y 0 1 2 3 0 5
a n i m a l c r o s s e r 7
S e j
t o r i c r o s s i n g
b u t z
w a i f u
K i i k a y
N u s h a a
r y s s a f a i t h
B l u s h y B l u s h y
t e x t b o o k _ p u n k
M a y o r K a t e
J o o n b u g
o r a n j e
r o s i e 7 8 9
S i r  I n t e g r a
S a i n t _ J i m m y
l i z k u n
B l o o b e l l e
k a z y r o c k
c l a i r e 9 7
M i s t l e t o e
z e l d a f r o m h y r u l e
S t a r l i g h t z
O M G e m
h i k a r i c i t i e s
e s w e e n y
A D a n i s h M u f f i n
* E v e e ,  B e a u , a n d  K y l e *
Y u e l i a
d a i y u f l o w e r
T h e C h e r r y T r e e
P a n d a s a w r
S k i t t l e z 9 3
P r i n c e s s  W e e b
L u n a  M o o n b u g
P l a s t i c l i z a r d s
L a B e l l e F l e u r
C h i i s a n a c x
R e m n a n t i q u e
q u e e r t a c t i c s
A n i m e f a n 4 e v 3 r 
e l l a b u n n y
e n s y f e r
L u n a r t i c .
c l u e l e a f
Y u k a r i  Y a k u m o
S h a r i l
C a p t a i n  C r a z y  C h i c k e n
k e o p i i
P s i c a t
M o i C r o s s i n g
V i z i o n a r i
P o k e m a n z
R o y c e
M i g n o n
A t h e n a c c h i
M D o f D a r k h e a r t
f u z z y n u m b e r 9
t u r t l e w i g s
k r e m e s i c l e
M i z u r i r i
P l a s m a  P o w e r
B u n c h i
i n f i n i k i t t e n
B l u e d r e s s b l o n d i e
S p o n g e b o b
f u p 1 0 k
D a r k f o x 7
a t a n o s
S o L i k e A R o s e
i z z i 0 0 0
p r i n c e s s k y n d a l
m a c a i r e
s a i l o r e a m o n
G o o p
N i x



​​


----------



## kasane

*Reference:* 90TBT
*Update(s):* 10TBT-25TBT (this will depend on what will be edited)






- Backgrounds can also be re-colourized. Just write what colour you want in your order form if you don't like the one in the sample
- You can also provide one for me, but it must be at least 700 pixels in width and 400 pixels in height)


Spoiler: Backgrounds









































Spoiler

















		HTML:
	

[B]Mayor:[/B] 
[B]Town:[/B] 
[B]Background (and colour):[/B]
[B]Picture(s) of Mayor (front, back, left, right):[/B] 
[B]Clothing (provide pictures as well please!):[/B]  
[B]Name of in-game clothing items?[/B]
[B]Colour Palette?[/B] 
[B]Colour Palette shape (circle, heart, star, etc.)[/B] 
[B]Font:[/B] 
[B]Main colour:[/B] 
[B]Outline text colour:[/B] 
[B]Any art?[/B] 
[B]Curved/rounded border?[/B] 
[B]Any extra add-ons?[/B]






-
-
​


----------



## kasane

Bump


----------



## Nanobyte

*Mayor:*
*Town:* Acadiana
*Friend Code (optional):* 
*Dream Address (optional):* None
*Villagers (optional):* Rod Kitty Molly Tiffany Pietro Biskit Blanche Elmer Curt
*Dreamies (optional):* Freckles, Rod, (Obtained) Pietro (Obtained), Anabelle, Caroline, Carmen, Zucker, Diana, Marina
*Names under them?* No
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* 
Peach- Dreamie 
Perfect Peach-Obtained
White Turnip - Selling
Red Turnip -Reserved
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation?* All of them scattered around the forest
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* White
*Main text colour:* Green
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Something fresh and foresty
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/tumblr_mm371a40941rfjowdo1_500_zps24d7ef2c.gif.html?sort=3&o=90
*Animated sig?* Yes
*Curved/rounded border?* Yes
*Any extra add-ons?* A pixel of me beside it (I'll give you the link once I have it)


----------



## kasane

Okabiness said:


> *Dreamies (optional):* Freckles, Rod, Pietro, Anabelle, Caroline, Carmen, Zucker, Snape, Marina



Quick question: Did you mean to say Snake instead of Snape in your Dreamies? XD


----------



## Nanobyte

Oh that XD
That was a really bad joke
Instead of Snape put Diana 
Why didn't I put Diana after that
UHHHH IM VErY AWKARD DONT MIND ME I WILL GO HIDE UNDER A ROCK NOW


----------



## kasane

Okabiness said:


> Oh that XD
> That was a really bad joke
> Instead of Snape put Diana
> Why didn't I put Diana after that
> UHHHH IM VErY AWKARD DONT MIND ME I WILL GO HIDE UNDER A ROCK NOW



That's okay XD
Will get to work on your signature shortly


----------



## Maverick

*Mayor:* Faize
*Town:* Eldar
*Friend Code (optional):*2595-1549-0452
*Dream Address (optional):*5600-4310-4896
*Villagers (optional):*Gala, Opal, Phoebe, Hazel, Carmen, O'Hare
*Dreamies (optional):* Merengue, Celia, Zucker, Vesta, Rolf
*Names under them?*yes
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* peach: Unobtained
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* Scattered in lower left
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* light brown (#E3C1B4)
*Main text colour:* Chocolate brown (#6B4B3F)
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Something plain, but classy thank you.
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums...mblr_inline_mluddt0F2j1roozkr_zps9ff1e5c3.gif
*Animated sig?* yes
*Curved/rounded border?* no thank you
*Any extra add-ons?* a picture of my mayor, can you scale it down and make the background transparent?



Spoiler: my mayor


----------



## kasane

@Maverick

Working on it c;


----------



## Maverick

KitsuneNikki said:


> @Maverick
> 
> Working on it c;



Thank you.


----------



## kasane

Maverick's sig is complete


----------



## Maverick

KitsuneNikki said:


> Maverick's sig is complete



Thank you so much for the signature.


----------



## WailFin

*Mayor: Emma*
*Town:Olney*
*Friend Code (optional): 2552-2105-4736*
*Dream Address (optional):*
*Villagers (optional): Cesar (getting rid of), Tia, Eugene (getting rid of), Cheri, Julian (keeping), Cherry, Merengue, Scoot (getting rid of), Stitches.*
*Dreamies (optional): Cheri, Cherry, Merengue, Stitches, Diana, Ankha, Bunnie, Mira.*
*Names under them? No.*
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie): The same leaves in your example with the same colours. *
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom): nope, whichever you prefer that looks better. *
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text): 5D5E6E*
*Main text colour: 8285E2*
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):*
*Signature background (provide the URL): http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/t18_zpsa2e7210a.gif.html?sort=3&o=18*
*Animated sig? No.*
*Curved/rounded border? Doesn't matter.*
*Any extra add-ons? No. *


----------



## Nanobyte

Here's the pixel I'd like on the side
It's actually supposed to be animated, but General Compooper made it non animated >
If you go to a store called Pumpkin's Pixels, it will be in a spoiler titled Complete.


----------



## kasane

Okabiness's sig is complete


----------



## Nanobyte

KitsuneNikki said:


> Okabiness's sig is complete



SUCH PERFECTION
Hm... The tinypic thing isn't working. Do you know any other way to upload it?

- - - Post Merge - - -

NVM


----------



## kasane

Okabiness said:


> SUCH PERFECTION
> Hm... The tinypic thing isn't working. Do you know any other way to upload it?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> NVM



Sorry, reuploaded again >_<


----------



## Nanobyte

KitsuneNikki said:


> Sorry, reuploaded again >_<


It's fine XD


----------



## kasane

Okabiness said:


> It's fine XD



Lol okay :d
And uh the sig is 248 pixels in height, so if you add anything below, it may surpass the signature height limit


----------



## Nanobyte

KitsuneNikki said:


> Lol okay :d
> And uh the sig is 248 pixels in height, so if you add anything below, it may surpass the signature height limit



Nope


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

*Mayor:* Luci
*Town:* Bird
*Friend Code (optional):*1736-1173-9846
*Dream Address (optional):*N/A
*Villagers (optional):* Uh...
*Dreamies (optional):* Robin, Pietro, Dizzy, Becky, Biff, Chadder,Tangy, Celia, Nan, Flo 
*Names under them?* Wynaut?
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* They're all dreamies... so N/A I guess
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):*
*Main text colour:*  Something purple-y
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* 
*Signature background (provide the URL):*


Spoiler:  Pick one















*Animated sig?* Yes
*Curved/rounded border?* Maybe?
*Any extra add-ons?* These are just my dreamies


----------



## kasane

WailFin's sig





- - - Post Merge - - -

@BirdsAreCoolYo

Will make your signature soon


----------



## kasane

Finished with BirdsAreCoolYo's signature.
Awaiting payment.


----------



## WailFin

That's perfect!! Thank you!


----------



## kasane

WailFin said:


> That's perfect!! Thank you!



No problem!


----------



## kasane

BirdsAreCoolYo's sig


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

KitsuneNikki said:


> BirdsAreCoolYo's sig



Oh Cool! totaaaly gnarly! Too weird?


----------



## Paperboy012305

They are awesome! Plz do one of mine!

*Mayor:* Anthony
*Town:* TickTock
*Friend Code (optional):* 1177-7341-7519
*Dream Address (optional):* 5100-4202-8018
*Villagers (optional):* Eugene, Cousteau, Pekoe, Bonbon, Stitches, Chrissy, Diana, Tom, Erik, and Mira
*Dreamies (optional):* Eugene, Cousteau, Pekoe, Bonbon, Stitches, Chrissy, Diana, Tom, Erik, and Mira
*Names under them?* I would love that
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):*
Gold Ore: Dreamie
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* All in a straight line
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* Dark Turquoise (02B875 might do) 
*Main text colour:* Turquoise (00F299)
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Cursive please, I write good with that Font
*Signature background (provide the URL):* This one! Because its fall! 
*Animated sig?* Its not animated though, so no
*Curved/rounded border?* Yes, please!
*Any extra add-ons?* Can you add my Native fruit as Cherry and use the Perfect Cherry sprite, also add the "All Dreamies Obtained" in my sig, I'll let you pick where to put it at. And if I ever get a good mayor pic i'll get back to you and let you update it.

Is this good enough?


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

Oh and one more thing, is it too much trouble to add rounded borders?


----------



## Nanobyte

Lets say that one of my villagers moves out, or another villager moves in (Even though that hasn't happened to me yet) would we pay you 10-20 tbt or something to update it? just curious.


----------



## kasane

Paperboy012305 said:


> *Villagers (optional):* Eugene, Cousteau, Pekoe, Bonbon, Stitches, Chrissy, Diana, Tom, Erik, and Mira
> *Dreamies (optional):* Eugene, Cousteau, Pekoe, Bonbon, Stitches, Chrissy, Diana, Tom, Erik, and Mira
> 
> *Animated sig?* Its not animated though, so no



Thanks for your order! ^^
The sig is actually _just_ animated, with the sparkles around the leaves. And just to clarify, did you want two rows of the same villagers and Dreamies? Then that means there will be a duplicate for the Dreamies.

Other than that, thanks for your order! I'll get to work on it some time soon 

- - - Post Merge - - -



BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> Oh and one more thing, is it too much trouble to add rounded borders?



All goods, I'll edit it soon

- - - Post Merge - - -



Okabiness said:


> Lets say that one of my villagers moves out, or another villager moves in (Even though that hasn't happened to me yet) would we pay you 10-20 tbt or something to update it? just curious.



Hm...well for any minor changes, such as a villager moving in or out will cost 10TBT, and if it's any changes to the background/borders/add ons, that'll be 20TBT


----------



## Paperboy012305

KitsuneNikki said:


> Thanks for your order! ^^
> The sig is actually _just_ animated, with the sparkles around the leaves. And just to clarify, did you want two rows of the same villagers and Dreamies? Then that means there will be a duplicate for the Dreamies.
> 
> Other than that, thanks for your order! I'll get to work on it some time soon



Oh, I just want Dreamies in my signature because I obtained them all.


----------



## animalcrosser7

Hi! I would like to buy an animated signature from you  

Mayor: Sam
Town: Inertia
Friend Code (optional):don't include
Dream Address (optional): 4700-2753-9953
Villagers (optional): all of my dreamies (next line)
Dreamies (optional): Phoebe, Phil, Flora, Blanche, Gladys, Queenie, Cranston, Molly, Drago, Marshal
Names under them? don't have to include names
Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie): dreamies
Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation?: just put where you think they look best!
Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text): Aqua
Main text colour: Teal
Font (if left blank, I will decide): doesn't matter, anything that's readable
Signature background (provide the URL): http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...1ur31roozkr_zps57920a67.gif.html?sort=3&o=129
Animated sig?: Yes please
Curved/rounded border?: curved
Any extra add-ons?: what are add ons?

I transferred the 70 TBT! Also, how do I get the signature once it's done?

Thanks!

(I will pm you)


----------



## Nanobyte

KitsuneNikki said:


> Thanks for your order! ^^
> The sig is actually _just_ animated, with the sparkles around the leaves. And just to clarify, did you want two rows of the same villagers and Dreamies? Then that means there will be a duplicate for the Dreamies.
> 
> Other than that, thanks for your order! I'll get to work on it some time soon
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> All goods, I'll edit it soon
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Hm...well for any minor changes, such as a villager moving in or out will cost 10TBT, and if it's any changes to the background/borders/add ons, that'll be 20TBT




Ah, I see. Thank you!


----------



## kasane

Paperboy012305's signature is finished.

~Awaiting payment~


----------



## kasane

~Payment received~

Currently on an iPad, will post signature as soon as I am able to get on my laptop


----------



## kasane

Paperboy012305's Signature





I made the main text colour a bit lighter as it was quite hard, if that's okay with you c:


----------



## Paperboy012305

KitsuneNikki said:


> Paperboy012305's Signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the main text colour a bit lighter as it was quite hard, if that's okay with you c:


Aww that's perfect! Thank you!


----------



## kasane

animalcrosser7's signature is done


----------



## kasane

Bump


----------



## animalcrosser7

hey it's me! I can't find the link you gave me in private messaging to put it in my signature, can you send it to me again please? thanks


----------



## Nanobyte

Hi, just a quick edit to my siggie!
Do you think you could replace Diana with Whitney and add Soleil? Thanks!
(BTW, neither of them have been obtained yet.)


----------



## kasane

Nanobyte said:


> Hi, just a quick edit to my siggie!
> Do you think you could replace Diana with Whitney and add Soleil? Thanks!
> (BTW, neither of them have been obtained yet.)



Noted, will change soon 

- - - Post Merge - - -



animalcrosser7 said:


> hey it's me! I can't find the link you gave me in private messaging to put it in my signature, can you send it to me again please? thanks


Edit: Actually, you can find your signature in my first post under the Finished Sigs section ^^


----------



## Nanobyte

KitsuneNikki said:


> Noted, will change soon
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Edit: Actually, you can find your signature in my first post under the Finished Sigs section ^^



Thank you! Please notify me when it's time to pay the TBT!


----------



## kasane

Nanobyte said:


> Thank you! Please notify me when it's time to pay the TBT!



All done. Awaiting payment c:


----------



## kasane

Bump


----------



## Nanobyte

Sorry that I'm being impatient, but is it done?


----------



## kasane

Nanobyte said:


> Sorry that I'm being impatient, but is it done?



Yes, it's done >~<
Sorry, I haven't been able to get on to my laptop ;-;

Edit:


----------



## Nanobyte

KitsuneNikki said:


> Yes, it's done >~<
> Sorry, I haven't been able to get on to my laptop ;-;
> 
> Edit:



It's great! Thanks for editing it!


----------



## sej

*Mayor: Sej*
*Town: Yo!*
*Friend Code (optional):4210-4628-9014*
*Dream Address (optional):N/A*
*Villagers (optional):Marina, Hamphrey, Ankha, Claudia, Peggy, Lolly, Whitney, Kyle, Marshal and Bree*
*Dreamies (optional):Ankha, Lolly, Marshal, Chevre, Marina and Kid Cat*
*Names under them? Yes please *
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie): Keeping- Pink rose, Giving away or selling- Withered rose. Marina(keeping), Hamphrey(giving away), Ankha(keeping), Claudia(Giving away), Peggy(giving away), Lolly(keeping), Whitney(Selling), Kyle(giving away), Marshal(keeping), Bree(giving away).* 
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? Just in a line, doesn't matter how many on each line*
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text): White*
*Main text colour: Light blue*
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):N/A*
*Signature background (provide the URL):*http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...OZWi1roozkr_zps2c5aee31.gif.html?sort=3&o=126
*Animated sig? Yes please*
*Curved/rounded border?* Don't mind
*Any extra add-ons?* Nope!

70 TBT bells right?? If more please tell me


----------



## sej

Bump for KitsuneNikki


----------



## kasane

Sej said:


> Bump for KitsuneNikki



Hi Sej!!
Welcome back!! <3


----------



## sej

Payed you!


----------



## kasane

Signature is done!


----------



## sej

KitsuneNikki said:


> Signature is done!



Thanks it's awesome!!


----------



## toricrossing

*Mayor:* Tori
*Town:* Maine
*Friend Code (optional):* 3883-7108-6742
*Dream Address (optional):* 5700-4312-5302
*Villagers (optional):* Walker, Sly, Dotty (dreamy obtained), Tangy, Eugene, Bruce, Tiffany, Hazel, Tammy
*Dreamies (optional):* Puddles, Chrissy, Bunnie, Carmen
*Names under them?* No
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* (purple tulip) = obtained
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* Bottom
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* Black
*Main text colour:* #D4A8EF
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* a cute cursive font
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s625/Kitsune-Nikki/w19_zpsd42a10a9.gif
*Animated sig?* Yes
*Curved/rounded border?* Rounded
*Any extra add-ons?* Nope


----------



## kasane

@toricrossing

Thanks for your order! Will begin working on it soon~


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

Quick question, how do you make the Gif be the background?


----------



## kasane

toricrossing's sig


----------



## toricrossing

KitsuneNikki said:


> toricrossing's sig


Love it! Thank you


----------



## kasane

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> Quick question, how do you make the Gif be the background?



I save the backgrounds as a .gif file and open them up with Photoshop CS5. There's an Animation option which allows me to see every frame of the Gif, hence allowing me to control which frame/layer to work with, the time each frame is, etc...

As for saving it as a Gif, I use the option Save for Web and Devices and then upload it

- - - Post Merge - - -



toricrossing said:


> Love it! Thank you



You're welcome ^^


----------



## butz

*Mayor:* William
*Town:* Laverre
*Friend Code (optional):* 3883-5402-6873
*Dream Address (optional):*
*Villagers (optional):* Stitches, Chester(leaving), Felicity, Ankha, Beau, Joey(leaving), Colton, Frita(leaving), Fang (the rest of the villagers are keeping)
*Dreamies (optional):*
*Names under them?* No
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* (pink carnation)=Keeping // (wilted carnation)=Leaving
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)*Just in a straight line is fine.
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* #FFFFFF
*Main text colour:* #FF99CC
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Idk, something cute and cursivey, but not too curly.
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s625/Kitsune-Nikki/w6_zpsa9b76523.gif
*Animated sig?* Yes
*Curved/rounded border?* Rounded
*Any extra add-ons?*

How much do I owe you, 70 BTB?


----------



## kasane

@butz

Yup that'll be 70TBT/BTB


----------



## butz

KitsuneNikki said:


> @butz
> 
> Yup that'll be 70TBT/BTB


Okay, I paid you! ^^


----------



## kasane

butz said:


> Okay, I paid you! ^^



Thank you!
I'll get to work on it tomorrow, as I have to go to sleep now


----------



## butz

KitsuneNikki said:


> Thank you!
> I'll get to work on it tomorrow, as I have to go to sleep now



Thank you! ^^


----------



## waifu

Will finish edit this post when I get home  

*Mayor:* Heather
*Town:* Rosewood
*Friend Code (optional):* 4210-4358-7666
*Dream Address (optional):*
*Villagers (optional):* Papi, Pate, Curly, Hippeux, Tiffany, Tia, Marcie, Bones
*Dreamies (optional):*
*Names under them?*
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):*
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* spread them out however~
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):*
*Main text colour: * EBAEC4 or FFD6E5  (either is fine, i couldn't decide, heh.)
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* something girly/cute! or bubbly and cute
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...rfjowdo1_500_zpsdb45991e.gif.html?sort=3&o=89
*Animated sig?* Yes please!
*Curved/rounded border?* rounded
*Any extra add-ons?* a cute little bunny at the side? http://i60.tinypic.com/i4joth.jpg like how that one is to the side if it's no trouble


----------



## kasane

butz's signature is done!


----------



## butz

KitsuneNikki said:


> butz's signature is done!


Thank you so much! It looks great! ^^


----------



## kasane

@waifu

Waiting for your finished order form, and then I will get to work


----------



## Nanobyte

Just a quick question; what do you use to make your signatures?


----------



## kasane

Nanobyte said:


> Just a quick question; what do you use to make your signatures?



I use Photoshop CS5.
If I was working with anything that is a Gif, there is an Animation window which shows all of the frames of the Gif


----------



## Nanobyte

KitsuneNikki said:


> I use Photoshop CS5.
> If I was working with anything that is a Gif, there is an Animation window which shows all of the frames of the Gif



Oh, cool. Just curious, but have you ever tried using GIMP? If so, is there an animation option for that?


----------



## kasane

Nanobyte said:


> Oh, cool. Just curious, but have you ever tried using GIMP? If so, is there an animation option for that?



I haven't tried using Gimp, so I'm not too sure >_<
I've always used Photoshop to make signatures


----------



## kasane

Bump


----------



## waifu

updated! and i sent the payment~


----------



## kasane

waifu said:


> updated! and i sent the payment~



Thanks!
Signature is finished


----------



## kasane

Bump


----------



## Kiikay

*Mayor:* Kikay
*Town:* Halcyon
*Friend Code (optional):*
*Dream Address (optional):* 4500-2810-9024  
*Villagers (optional):* Mira, Marina, Rosie, Coco, Tia, Stitches, Zucker, Diana, 
*Dreamies (optional):* Marshal, Bob
*Names under them?* Nope
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):*
Villagers - Gold roses
Dreamies - Blue roses
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* 
Villagers scattered across the sand and dreamies on boat
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* white
*Main text colour:*D1C471
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Any fancy but simple font
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...j57b1qz4rgp_zps6241eb58.gif.html?sort=3&o=104
*Animated sig?* yes please
*Curved/rounded border?* any is fine
*Any extra add-ons?*

- - - Post Merge - - -

70 bells sent!


----------



## kasane

Kiikay said:


> 70 bells sent!



Will start working on your sig, but I didn't get the 70BTB


----------



## Kiikay

my bad, sent!


----------



## kasane

Kiikay said:


> my bad, sent!



Received


----------



## kasane

Kiikay's signature is done~


----------



## kasane

Bump


----------



## kasane

Bump


----------



## kasane

*Note:* I'm back to school, but if there are any orders, I'll try and make them in a reasonable amount of time


----------



## kasane

Bump


----------



## kasane

Bump


----------



## Nanobyte

KitsuneNikki said:


> *Note:* I'm back to school, but if there are any orders, I'll try and make them in a reasonable amount of time



Lucky. It's already second quarter for me, and I just wanna not go back, because I don't know what happened this year, but it's nowhere near as enjoyable as last year. >_>


----------



## kasane

Nanobyte said:


> Lucky. It's already second quarter for me, and I just wanna not go back, because I don't know what happened this year, but it's nowhere near as enjoyable as last year. >_>



Same for me, last year was so fun. There were three boys in my class who were really loud and funny, and our form teacher was actually really cool with that. He wouldn't yell at us, and all it took was a simple "Quiet, please" to settle us down XD
This year I really don't like the class. I still don't know half of my classmate's names and it's been almost a whole year as well.
But then there's an end of year exam in around four weeks on Maths, English, Social Studies and Science. And Graphics, but it's only about sketching and level of creativity, etc.


----------



## kasane

Bump


----------



## Nushaa

*Mayor:* Nushaa
*Town:* Markwell
*Friend Code (optional):* 4871-4137-3214
*Dream Address (optional):* 5300-2604-8189
*Villagers (optional):* Bob, Chief, Lolly, Lucky, Pierce, Sprinkle, and Whitney
*Dreamies (optional):* Jacques, Phoebe, and Static
*Names under them?* yes please
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* http://media.tumblr.com/c5efc8c2f86644c2bd260e4637b716da/tumblr_inline_mpkudqGwX81qz4rgp.gif = Dreamie, http://media.tumblr.com/94e864cbcd698048eb91c30e18fc5c72/tumblr_inline_mpkudvr88o1qz4rgp.gif = Obtained (I'll apply the indication sprites to the villagers myself)
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* all in a straight line
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* surprise me!
*Main text colour:* surprise me!
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):*
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums...mblr_inline_mr7szfpD8R1qz4rgp_zps094a0679.gif
*Animated sig?* nah
*Curved/rounded border?* curved
*Any extra add-ons?* nope

thank you! <3


----------



## ryssafaith

*Mayor:* Laryssa
*Town:* Bolton
*Friend Code (optional):* 4828-6289-9819
*Dream Address (optional):* 5700-4659-6364
*Villagers (optional):*
*Dreamies (optional):* Cheri, Phoebe, Beau, Ozzie, Poppy, Nana, Nibbles, Fang, Marshal, Pango
*Names under them?* no
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* The red leaf you have, Obtained- Poppy, Nana
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* Anywhere you think they fit.
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* You pick
*Main text colour:* you Pick
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Something pretty.. that fits the whole theme I guess 
*Signature background (provide the URL):* 


*Animated sig?* yes
*Curved/rounded border?* Yes
*Any extra add-ons?* Nope


----------



## kasane

@Nushaa and @ryssafaith

Both of your orders have been noted c:


----------



## kasane

Bump


----------



## Nushaa

KitsuneNikki said:


> @Nushaa and @ryssafaith
> 
> Both of your orders have been noted c:


ack. I've decided to give Lucky to my friend, so I'd like to switch him out for Erik. sorry about that!


----------



## kasane

Nushaa said:


> ack. I've decided to give Lucky to my friend, so I'd like to switch him out for Erik. sorry about that!



I'll change it 
And I'm not too sure on what you mean by "I'll apply the indication sprites to the villagers myself". Did you want me to leave those out?


----------



## kasane

Bump


----------



## BlushyBlushy

*Mayor:* Hope
*Town:* Paylvite
*Friend Code (optional):* 0259-0296-4567
*Dream Address (optional):* N/A
*Villagers (optional):* Ankha, Marshal, Flora, Phoebe, Eunice, Zucker, Blanche, Merengue
*Dreamies (optional):* Avery, Marina, Ribbot, Muffy
*Names under them?* Yes please ;v;
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* Yep! Could I get the tiny icecream softserve pixel as my 'Keeping' Villagers? (Ankha, Flora, Marshal, Zucker, Eunice, Merengue), as well as the icecream with sprinkles pixel as my 'Leaving' Villagers? (Julian, Blanche, Phoebe) And for the dreamies, the golden leaf pixel? Thanks so much ;w; (I'll provide links at bottom)
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* Erm, whatever you think would look best! Surprise me ;D
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):*White please!
*Main text colour:* #FFBA9E (Salmon-ish)
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Something modern-ish and tiny like SegoeUI, if not you can decide! ;w;
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums...lr_mrwhj6mRJZ1riyn3ko1_400_zps172ccda5.gif?88
*Animated sig?* Yes please!
*Curved/rounded border?* Round please ;w;
*Any extra add-ons?* 

*Links: *
~ Soft-Serve IceCream (http://media.tumblr.com/ba89bc22a0361a8d62685d5208b1232f/tumblr_inline_mpkun5jvI21qz4rgp.gif)
~ Sprinkle IceCream (http://media.tumblr.com/5cca2c3d823860ff474072038402e2a7/tumblr_inline_mpkul1yFD51qz4rgp.gif)
~ Golden Leaf (http://media.tumblr.com/ddc5ca9164857de2fe7353b4164b5891/tumblr_inline_mpkuki4gal1qz4rgp.gif)


----------



## Nushaa

KitsuneNikki said:


> I'll change it
> And I'm not too sure on what you mean by "I'll apply the indication sprites to the villagers myself". Did you want me to leave those out?


yes, that's what I meant. sorry for the confusion!


----------



## kasane

Nushaa said:


> yes, that's what I meant. sorry for the confusion!



Okay, done!






- - - Post Merge - - -

@BlushyBlushy 
Noted your order c:


----------



## Nanobyte

Hello again! 
This is something for the future, since I don't have an updated pixel of my character yet. (Later, I'll have the first one replaced with the second)
Curt and Molly have moved out, and Tammi (The monkey) has moved in.
Oh, could you also fix Soleil? She doesn't have a peach next to her. Thank you!


----------



## kasane

ryssafaith's signature is done


----------



## textbook_punk

*Mayor:* Neroli
*Town:* Wildeway
*Friend Code (optional):* 2578-3844-6383
*Dream Address (optional):* 7500-4760-5595
*Villagers (optional):* 
*Dreamies (optional):* Celia, Fang (settled in), Felicity (settled in), Fuschia (settled in), Kidd (settled in), Kyle, Merengue, Olivia, Stitches (settled in), Whitney
*Names under them?* Yes
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* settled in = purple rose
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* sitting on the branch of the tree
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* #C9ABDB
*Main text colour:* #581880
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Black Rose from here if possible http://www.1001freefonts.com/black_rose.font if that's inconvenient, whatever you have that's similar 
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...I81l1roozkr_zpsfbd9b69e.gif.html?sort=3&o=118
*Animated sig?* Yes
*Curved/rounded border?* No
*Any extra add-ons?* No thanks 

Thanks so much in advance! I'll send the 70TBT as soon as you let me know I've done everything correctly >.<


----------



## kasane

@textbook_punk

Yep that's perfect!


----------



## textbook_punk

Wonderful, I've sent the payment!


----------



## BlushyBlushy

Ahh I'm so sorry! ;_; would you be able to change the dreamies Avery, Ribbot, and Muffy to Fang, Sly, and Pashmina? As well as take out Julian and replace him w/Static? (Listed as leaving) So sorry! ;; if you already finished I'll pay the extra TBT! ;n; (Sorry, a lot happened so quickly!)


----------



## textbook_punk

Oh! Can you add an acquired sprite to Whitney!? I'll pay the extra if it's any trouble >.<


----------



## Joonbug

(Before I fill out the form is there any possibility if I paid you like 3 times as much I could get the villagers of my three towns on one? /10, 10, and 7 total/ I don't mind there not being text for the villagers and the names of town and mayor being small /but I do have one resident too/. I also wouldn't need a fc on it, if any of that info matters. Thank you and sorry for the trouble! Don't even worry about it if the answer is no, I understand!)

Oop nevermind slot taken by next person n.n'


----------



## MayorKate

*Mayor:* Kate
*Town:* Bluebell
*Friend Code (optional):* No
*Dream Address (optional):* No
*Villagers (optional):* N/A
*Dreamies (optional):* Bluebear, Kody, Fauna, Bam, Erik, Deirdre, Skye, Lobo, Whitney, Kyle
*Names under them?* Yes
*Sprite indication:* All dreamies.
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up:* Straight line
*Outline text colour:* Very light gold/beige--the same as the light coming from the cabin in the background
*Main text colour:* Cream--same as the bright part of the light coming from the background image
*Font:* The standard cute cursive one you use
*Signature background:* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...rfjowdo1_500_zps24d7ef2c.gif.html?sort=3&o=90
*Animated sig?* Yes
*Curved/rounded border?* Square, and if possible, can I get the height at around 100-150 pixels?
*Any extra add-ons?* No

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll pay as soon as the order is approved.


----------



## kasane

BlushyBlushy said:


> Ahh I'm so sorry! ;_; would you be able to change the dreamies Avery, Ribbot, and Muffy to Fang, Sly, and Pashmina? As well as take out Julian and replace him w/Static? (Listed as leaving) So sorry! ;; if you already finished I'll pay the extra TBT! ;n; (Sorry, a lot happened so quickly!)



That's alright, I'll note this 
I was just about to start on your signature, so don't worry about paying any extra TBT :d

- - - Post Merge - - -



textbook_punk said:


> Oh! Can you add an acquired sprite to Whitney!? I'll pay the extra if it's any trouble >.<



Noted, don't worry about it ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> Hello again!
> This is something for the future, since I don't have an updated pixel of my character yet. (Later, I'll have the first one replaced with the second)
> Curt and Molly have moved out, and Tammi (The monkey) has moved in.
> Oh, could you also fix Soleil? She doesn't have a peach next to her. Thank you!



Sure, I'll edit it soon

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Joonbug
Hm, well I guess I could work with that c:
Currently there are no slots, but I can open one up for you as soon as it's not all full if you'd like

- - - Post Merge - - -

@MayorKate
Approved and added to the slots


----------



## kasane

BlushyBlushy's signature is done!





I decided to try out something new, which was the transparent rectangle behind the sprites ouo
If you don't like it, I'll be happy to take it out for you though


----------



## Joonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> @Joonbug
> Hm, well I guess I could work with that c:
> Currently there are no slots, but I can open one up for you as soon as it's not all full if you'd like



Ah! Thank you  Id really appreciate it! I know it's a big inconvience, so don't feel obligated. I just don't know how to do it myself n.n' I'll try to keep an eye out for when slots open then


----------



## kasane

Joonbug said:


> Ah! Thank you  Id really appreciate it! I know it's a big inconvience, so don't feel obligated. I just don't know how to do it myself n.n' I'll try to keep an eye out for when slots open then



Ah, I think there's one open right now XDD


----------



## MayorKate

Awesome! I'll pay now! :3

Also, for the cropping (if you can do it) I think cropping the bottom half/third of the image would be best.

Thank you so much! I love your sigs.


----------



## kasane

MayorKate said:


> Awesome! I'll pay now! :3
> 
> Also, for the cropping (if you can do it) I think cropping the bottom half/third of the image would be best.
> 
> Thank you so much! I love your sigs.



Sure thing!

Aww and thanks! ^///^
To be honest, making signatures has helped me improve my Photoshop skills. When I began, I couldn't make animated sigs or have the outer part of the text colour (without it was _really_ hard to see). Now I've mastered it and they look better XD


----------



## Joonbug

Oh haha. I figured you opened all at once n.n' 
For the sake of it being long and weird it's in a spoiler. If I need to change anything to make it work let me know. 


Spoiler



*Mayor:* Jisoo
*Town:* Royal
*Villagers (optional):* Cherry, Fuschia, Whitney, Wolfgang, Genji, Lopez, Punchy, Francine, Felicity, Mira
*Names under them?* nope
*Sprite indication* nope
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* just that order please
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* whatever would make it legible. This town has colors (the pink and black flowers) but the rest not as strongly. I'm not really committed to that though 
*Main text colour:* whatever is legible
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):*
*Signature background (provide the URL):* If this doesn't work there were others that I liked just let me know (both different shaped ones and I can just pick a simple one) http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/w10_zpsa2d0708a.gif.html?sort=3&o=56
*Animated sig?* yes?
*Curved/rounded border?* no
*Any extra add-ons?* If possible, that I have an innkeeper named Daisya in Royal. 
 other towns:
*Mayor:* Forte
*Town:* Fenith
*Villagers:* Phobe, Julian, Drago, Coco, Tammi, Soliel, Beau, Willow, Sterling, Knox
*Rest of info:* same as above, just the order of villagers please.
*Mayor:* Tessa
* Town:* Selphia
* Villagers:* Kidcat, Lucky, Ankha, Marshal, Freya, Bruce, Tabby


----------



## kasane

Joonbug said:


> Oh haha. I figured you opened all at once n.n'
> For the sake of it being long and weird it's in a spoiler. If I need to change anything to make it work let me know.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *Mayor:* Jisoo
> *Town:* Royal
> *Villagers (optional):* Cherry, Fuschia, Whitney, Wolfgang, Genji, Lopez, Punchy, Francine, Felicity, Mira
> *Names under them?* nope
> *Sprite indication* nope
> *Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* just that order please
> *Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* whatever would make it legible. This town has colors (the pink and black flowers) but the rest not as strongly. I'm not really committed to that though
> *Main text colour:* whatever is legible
> *Font (if left blank, I will decide):*
> *Signature background (provide the URL):* If this doesn't work there were others that I liked just let me know (both different shaped ones and I can just pick a simple one) http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/w10_zpsa2d0708a.gif.html?sort=3&o=56
> *Animated sig?* yes?
> *Curved/rounded border?* no
> *Any extra add-ons?* If possible, that I have an innkeeper named Daisya in Royal.
> other towns:
> *Mayor:* Forte
> *Town:* Fenith
> *Villagers:* Phobe, Julian, Drago, Coco, Tammi, Soliel, Beau, Willow, Sterling, Knox
> *Rest of info:* same as above, just the order of villagers please.
> *Mayor:* Tessa
> * Town:* Selphia
> * Villagers:* Kidcat, Lucky, Ankha, Marshal, Freya, Bruce, Tabby



Cool, accepted order 
Please note that your signature may take a bit longer than the others ^.^;
And with the add on, I'll need the picture of the innkeeper, if that was what you were trying to say


----------



## Joonbug

Oh that's fine  
And oh no I just meant if that could be written on it too. Sorry I was a bit confused n.n'' trying to do that on mobile didn't help haha


----------



## kasane

Joonbug said:


> Oh that's fine
> And oh no I just meant if that could be written on it too. Sorry I was a bit confused n.n'' trying to do that on mobile didn't help haha



Oh okay ^~^
I can still include that if you want though


----------



## Joonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> Oh okay ^~^
> I can still include that if you want though


Ah yes please.


----------



## kasane

textbook_punk's signature is done c:





I wasn't able to fit all of them onto the branch though, sorry >_<'


----------



## textbook_punk

KitsuneNikki said:


> textbook_punk's signature is done c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't able to fit all of them onto the branch though, sorry >_<'


Thank you so much!! I love it


----------



## BlushyBlushy

KitsuneNikki said:


> That's alright, I'll note this
> I was just about to start on your signature, so don't worry about paying any extra TBT :d




Ahh I like it! The transparency looks nice and all, but that style isn't really my thing, so would it be okay to take it off? Not to be rude but yeah ;; sorry! I recommend you use it as an option for other signatures though! C:

As well as would it be possible to not have them in a line? ;A; Sorry, I change my mind a lot, like my villagers on the road scattered, and dreamies on the beach? (Sorry I know it's an outrageous request, I can pay the TBT for it! :,c)


----------



## sej

Big update: Kyle, Marina, Cladia out. Astrid in 

Sending 10 TBT


----------



## Nushaa

KitsuneNikki said:


> Okay, done!


WAAHH I LOVE IT. your signatures are to die for! it's perfect, thank you so much. <3


----------



## kasane

MayorKate's signature is done
I've made two versions of it; one with a transparent rectangle under the names (again, trialling new things), and the other without. Feel free to use whichever one you'd like ^^
1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.


----------



## kasane

*Updates to signature have been done~*

*Sej (paid): *




_BlushyBlushy - Payment: 10TBT_
_Nanobyte - Payment: 10TBT_


----------



## MayorKate

KitsuneNikki said:


> MayorKate's signature is done
> I've made two versions of it; one with a transparent rectangle under the names (again, trialling new things), and the other without. Feel free to use whichever one you'd like ^^
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.



Oh my gosh I love it, Nikki!!!! Thank you so much! Putting it in now! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Could you do me one quick fix and just take the "dreamies" out? I was silly and meant that they are all achieved dreamies, rather than dreamies I don't have. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can pay you the 10 BTB if that would be appropriate too!


----------



## kasane

MayorKate said:


> Could you do me one quick fix and just take the "dreamies" out? I was silly and meant that they are all achieved dreamies, rather than dreamies I don't have.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I can pay you the 10 BTB if that would be appropriate too!



Like this?


----------



## textbook_punk

Hi! Can you add an acquired sprite to Merengue for me please? 

EDIT: sent 10 TBT >.<


----------



## kasane

EDIT: Yup, editing now~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Done :d


----------



## textbook_punk

Thank you so much


----------



## kasane

textbook_punk said:


> Thank you so much



Huehue, no problem~ ^^


----------



## BlushyBlushy

Sent 10 TBT! Thanks a bunch! ;w; <3


----------



## kasane

Here you go c:


----------



## textbook_punk

Sorry to bother you again, but can you add an acquired sprite to Kyle for me please! Sending the 10 TBT now >.<


----------



## MayorKate

KitsuneNikki said:


> Like this?



Yes!! Perfect! Thank you so much! 

Sorry for the late response.


----------



## Kiikay

haiii, I'd like to take out Rosie, Stitches, Zucker & Coco sprites and replace them with Beau, Roscoe, Skye & Molly. Also, ALL the sprites are dreamies now because I decided to giveaway/auction them out, so they all have to be blue flowers. Thankssss ~

Sending 20 BTB now but let me know if it should be moreee .


----------



## kasane

Joonbug's signature is done





- - - Post Merge - - -



textbook_punk said:


> Sorry to bother you again, but can you add an acquired sprite to Kyle for me please! Sending the 10 TBT now >.<





Kiikay said:


> haiii, I'd like to take out Rosie, Stitches, Zucker & Coco sprites and replace them with Beau, Roscoe, Skye & Molly. Also, ALL the sprites are dreamies now because I decided to giveaway/auction them out, so they all have to be blue flowers. Thankssss ~
> 
> Sending 20 BTB now but let me know if it should be moreee .



Sure, will attend to both of your updates tomorrow, or maybe on Tuesday (gotta go sleep now tired ugh)
I have a gaming expo to go to tomorrow, so it's likely that you'll receive your updated signature the day after tomorrow >~<


----------



## Joonbug

Thank you much!!! I'll put it in as soon as I get on a computer  (was 210 alright?)


----------



## ryssafaith

KitsuneNikki said:


> ryssafaith's signature is done



Thank you it's perfect!


----------



## BlushyBlushy

ahhh omg it's so beautiful!!!
sorry for troubling you all this time, I change my mind a lot. I love it, thanks so much!!! <3


----------



## kasane

Signature changes for *textbook_punk* and *Kiikay* have been done!

_textbook_punk:_




_Kiikay:_





- - - Post Merge - - -



BlushyBlushy said:


> ahhh omg it's so beautiful!!!
> sorry for troubling you all this time, I change my mind a lot. I love it, thanks so much!!! <3



That's alright! ^u^
You're welcome~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Joonbug said:


> Thank you much!!! I'll put it in as soon as I get on a computer  (was 210 alright?)



Yep, enjoy your sig c:


----------



## kasane

Rainy morning bump~


----------



## kasane

*Bump:* Please check original post for more details.


----------



## rosie789

So these signatures cost 70 right?


----------



## oranje

Hello! I would love to commission you for a signature! 

Mayor: Rachel 
Town: Oranje
Friend Code:  3754-7156-7304
Dream Address: 4200-3320-5754
Villagers:  Wolfgang, Frobert, Jacques, Kitt, Tiffany, Anabelle, Eugene, Cranston, Paula, Fuchsia.  
Names Under Them?: Yes please.
Sprite Indication: None, as I am keeping all of them. 
Villagers Lined up in any specific formation?:  None, as long as they’re not in the sky.  
Outline Text color: Rust Orange (like D43C19).
Main text color: Dark Blue (like 4040DE). 
Font: No preference. 
Signature background: http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/w19_zpsd42a10a9.gif.html?sort=3&o=46 (non-animated). 
Animated Sig?: No. 
Curved/rounded borders?: rounded
Any extra add-ons?: Maybe the town fruit (orange) if possible.  

I will send the payment as soon as I'm finished with this post.


----------



## kasane

rosie789 said:


> So these signatures cost 70 right?



70 is for an animated sig, 50 is for a non-animated sig c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

@oranje
Accepted order, thanks! I'm going to school soon so I'll see if I can start your order when I get back~


----------



## oranje

Thank you!  I edited my form just before you posted, so I just want to let you know that it's now updated.


----------



## kasane

oranje said:


> Thank you!  I edited my form just before you posted, so I just want to let you know that it's now updated.



Ok, thanks!


----------



## rosie789

*Mayor:rosie
Town:deathlok
Friend Code (optional):4313-2485-8214
Dream Address (optional):
Villagers (optional)ietro,muffy,baabara,vesta,willow,curlos,eunice,frita,bud,wendy
Dreamies (optional):^
Names under them?:yes
Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):yes ice cream cones under dreamies
Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation:however
Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text)urple
Main text colour:black
Font (if left blank, I will decide):something cursive
Signature background (provide the URL):http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/w11_zps5fad5b51.gif.html?sort=3&o=54
Animated sig?:no
Curved/rounded border?:curved
Any extra add-ons?:https://www.google.com/search?q=2d+...ntart.com%2Fart%2F2-D-chibi-187802576;100;150*


----------



## kasane

@rosie789
Noted order


----------



## kasane

oranje's signature is finished


----------



## oranje

KitsuneNikki said:


> oranje's signature is finished



Wow!  It looks so beautiful! <3 Thank you so much!


----------



## Mayor_Conrad

Just going to post here really fast to remind myself about this! Good luck with exams!


----------



## Shimmer

Beautiful shop! o: 

If only I had more TBT.. I'd TOTALLY buy from you! I'm saving my little amount for DLC. :c 

If you don't mind sharing, what pixel font did you use for this sig? http://i57.tinypic.com/5am4wx.jpg It's gorgeous. o:


----------



## RoyalVixen

*Mayor:* Cecilia
*Town:* Snowbell
*Friend Code (optional):* 4871-5428-8157
*Dream Address (optional):* ill skip
*Villagers (optional):* ill skip
*Dreamies (optional):* Ankha, Beau, Papi, Julian, Colton, Marshal, Stitches, Rudy, Genji, Chief
*Names under them?* no thank you
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):*
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* Scattered please
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* Light brown (#E3C1B4)
*Main text colour:* Chocolate Brown (#5B4B3F)
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):*http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/typesetit/send-flowers/
*Signature background (provide the URL):*http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/w8_zpsb7cdf260.gif.html?sort=3&o=59
*Animated sig?* yes please
*Curved/rounded border?*rounded border please
*Any extra add-ons?* Mayor Cecilia of SnowBell


----------



## kasane

@RoyalVixen

Please read my Original Post...
I can note your order, but it won't be started until _after_ *November 15th *


----------



## kasane

rosie789's signature
*Edit:* Better quality upload


----------



## kasane

B U M P

My exams are done!
Shop is open again~ ^.^


----------



## Kiikay

Welcome baaaaackk ~ 

I was wondering if you can change Beau, Mira, Molly, Tia, Skye, Diana, Marshal & Marina with gold rose pizel for Obtained :>


----------



## kasane

Kiikay said:


> Welcome baaaaackk ~
> 
> I was wondering if you can change Beau, Mira, Molly, Tia, Skye, Diana, Marshal & Marina with gold rose pizel for Obtained :>



Thank you! ^^
Sure, I'll edit it tomorrow. It's already 11:15pm and I've been updating my original post with a new option for the past hour XD


----------



## kasane

Shimmer said:


> Beautiful shop! o:
> 
> If only I had more TBT.. I'd TOTALLY buy from you! I'm saving my little amount for DLC. :c
> 
> If you don't mind sharing, what pixel font did you use for this sig? http://i57.tinypic.com/5am4wx.jpg It's gorgeous. o:



So sorry, I just saw your post TT^TT
I use this font


----------



## kasane

Kiikay's update


----------



## Ragdoll

*Mayor:* Melody
*Town:* Rosewood
*Friend Code (optional):* no
*Dream Address (optional):* no
*Villagers (optional):* (no order) wolfgang, whitney, cherry, rudy, beau, punchy, carmen, marshal, lolly, rosie(giving away)
*Dreamies (optional):* none
*Names under them?* nah
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* uh do you mean legend? pear=giving away, apple=dreamie/keeping (every villager but rosie)
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* pls line villagers on the green hill, if it doesnt fit, put one on sycamore's foot/shoulder .. (if you're using the picture i asked you about.. ><)
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* anything visible and works with colour palette 
*Main text colour:* anything visible and works with colour palette 
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* i trust your sense of style c:
*Signature background (provide the URL):* you have the pic unless you erased it >~> 
*Animated sig?* no
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* no
*Coloured border? (Does NOT apply to a rectangular signature)* no..?
*Curved/rounded border? (ONLY APPLIES TO A RECTANGULAR CURVED SIGNATURE)* eh no
*Any extra add-ons?* will it be hard to put a tiny floating alucard/akise pixel thing on the top right?


----------



## kasane

@Sir Integra
Order accepted :3
huehuehuehuehue of course i have the pic ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) i got a folder of sycamore pictures saved on my computer and i also have have that one XD


----------



## kasane

Sir Integra's signature is done.


----------



## lizkun

What available fonts can we use for the name of our town? :O like for the names of the villagers the silkscreen font is cool, but for the mayor name and town I just looked up Photoshop fonts cause I figured you were using that program. Not sure though. 

https://www.adobe.com/type/fontfinder/ I'm looking at the wrong thing aren't I? xD


----------



## kasane

lizkun said:


> What available fonts can we use for the name of our town? :O like for the names of the villagers the silkscreen font is cool, but for the mayor name and town I just looked up Photoshop fonts cause I figured you were using that program. Not sure though.
> 
> https://www.adobe.com/type/fontfinder/ I'm looking at the wrong thing aren't I? xD



Yeah I use Photoshop XD
You can either provide me a Font you like, or I can find one that suits your description (e.g: Cursive font, cute font)


----------



## unintentional

*Mayor:*Cutie
*Town:*Optical
*Friend Code (optional):*3668-9074-7448
*Dream Address (optional):*
*Villagers (optional):*Nan(keeping), Drake(giving), Coco(keeping), Coach(giving), Blanche(giving), Peck(keeping), Klaus(giving)
*Dreamies (optional):*Diva, Marshal (obtained), Apollo (obtained), Stitches (obtained)
*Names under them?* No thanks c:
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):*Keeping:maybe a sapphire ore, Dreamie: maybe an Amethyst, Giving: silver nugget
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)*Whatever you think looks the best c:
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):*#D1FFF4
*Main text colour:*#FFD1DC (pastel pink)
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):*Something cute
*Signature background (provide the URL):*http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2...und___wallpaper___3_by_goldcat742-d71vlqr.jpg
*Animated sig?*No thank you c:
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)*no thanks, just a normal rectangle c:
*Coloured border? (Does NOT apply to a rectangular signature)* n/a
*Curved/rounded border? (ONLY APPLIES TO A RECTANGULAR CURVED SIGNATURE)*Please
*Any extra add-ons?*If you can find the text hard to see, feel free to change colors c: and I won't be on tonight (for much longer) and not until late tomorrow due to school, so please don't get mad if I don't pay you until then.  Please send in pm if it's not too much trouble, thank you <3


----------



## kasane

@Saint_Jimmy

I accepted your request, but I can't seem to see your Signature background >_<'


----------



## Ragdoll

KitsuneNikki said:


> Sir Integra's signature is done.



AW. FRICKEN. YES. THANK YOU NIG I LOVE IT <3


----------



## kasane

Sir Integra said:


> AW. FRICKEN. YES. THANK YOU NIG I LOVE IT <3



Huehuehue you're welcome~ <3


----------



## lizkun

*Mayor:* Liz 
*Town:* Tokyo 
*Friend Code (optional):* 2294-5143-3292
*Dream Address (optional):* 
*Villagers (optional):* Coach (keeping), Grizzly (keeping), Colton (keeping), Kabuki (keeping), Kevin, Diana, Deirdre, Fauna (leaving), Victoria 
*Dreamies (optional):*
*Names under them?* yes please 
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* keeping= the green leaf, leaving= the orange 
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* If you don't mind, I would like the sig set up so it's the mayor/town name on the upper left, then FC on the right. Villagers in a straight line under that and then the legend on the bottom :3
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* Uh, is it possible to not have a color around it? 
*Main text colour:* Just want plain black please  but if that looks too harsh you can make it a bit lighter (like a gray-ish color) I just want it to look natural, nah mean? Like kind of transparent. ....I trust you xD 
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* https://store1.adobe.com/cfusion/st...ore=OLS-US&event=displayFontPackage&code=1498 
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...51wss1qz4rgp_zps19399851.gif.html?sort=3&o=91
*Animated sig?* yes 
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* no thanks 
*Coloured border? (Does NOT apply to a rectangular signature)* nope 
*Curved/rounded border? (ONLY APPLIES TO A RECTANGULAR CURVED SIGNATURE)* nope 
*Any extra add-ons?* naw


----------



## kasane

@lizkun

Accepted order~ c:


----------



## unintentional

KitsuneNikki said:


> @Saint_Jimmy
> 
> I accepted your request, but I can't seem to see your Signature background >_<'



Oops, had to change it.  Sorry


----------



## lizkun

Yay! Thanks so much ) It'll be 70 TBT in total right?


----------



## kasane

Saint_Jimmy's signature is done and sent through PM via request
and thank you for the extra TBT ;u; ❤

- - - Post Merge - - -



lizkun said:


> Yay! Thanks so much ) It'll be 70 TBT in total right?



Yep, 70TBT


----------



## BlooBelle

*Mayor:*
*Town:*Ivy Glen
*Friend Code (optional):*4270-2934-6451.
*Dream Address (optional):*
*Villagers (optional):*
*Dreamies (optional):*Willow, Tia, Julian, Rosie, Erik, Merengue, Rudy, Mira, Chief, and Marshal
*Names under them?*Yes, please. c:
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):*Obtained~
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Could you please put it beneath Tia and Mira? o3o
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)*Scattered along the path.
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):*#FF8390
*Main text colour:*#FFB8BF, the closest I could get to the colour of the cherry blossoms.
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):*
*Signature background (provide the URL):*http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/tumblr_mmxfxmLcDf1srot8so1_400_zps3aa15155.gif.html?sort=3&o=86
*Animated sig?*Yep. :3
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)*No, thanks.
*Coloured border? (Does NOT apply to a rectangular signature)*
*Curved/rounded border? (ONLY APPLIES TO A RECTANGULAR CURVED SIGNATURE)*Yeppers. 
*Any extra add-ons?*Could you write dreamies underneath Ivy Glen, please? Thank you so much! C:


----------



## unintentional

Can you update mine?  Drake moved out.
[EDIT]  Just got Diva in <3


----------



## kasane

Saint_Jimmy said:


> Can you update mine?  Drake moved out.
> [EDIT]  Just got Diva in <3



Edited, please send the 10TBT c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

@BlooBelle

Thanks for your order!
Will work on it~


----------



## unintentional

Sent in, thank you c:


----------



## kasane

Saint_Jimmy said:


> Sent in, thank you c:



Sent through PM~

- - - Post Merge - - -

lizkun's signature is finished.

Waiting for payment and then it will be sent


----------



## kasane

lizkun's signature






- - - Post Merge - - -

I was able to use the same font for the names of the villagers cuz it was seeable :d


----------



## kasane

Bump


----------



## kasane

B u m p 

Been a bit busy with a Science Internal o_o


----------



## RoyalVixen

welcome back ^^


----------



## kasane

BlooBelle's signature
EDIT: It doesn't work on my iPad. I'll have to hop on to my laptop when I get the chance
Again, I apologize for the wait >_<

- - - Post Merge - - -



RoyalVixen said:


> welcome back ^^



Thank you!
I also noticed that you posted a signature order before, but I was on my hiatus. 
Do you still want a sig now? I've got slots open


----------



## kasane

Okay, uploading


----------



## kasane




----------



## lizkun

KitsuneNikki said:


> lizkun's signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I was able to use the same font for the names of the villagers cuz it was seeable :d



Thanks so much! It's great  <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why doesn't it work to upload it? <__>


----------



## kasane

lizkun said:


> Why doesn't it work to upload it? <__>



Right click on the image and Copy Image URL
Then go in to Settings, and Edit Signature. In the box, put the code [ IMG ] URL here [ /IMG ] (without the space bars in the brackets. It should work


----------



## kasane




----------



## kasane




----------



## unintentional

Nan moved out
Got Julian (a new dreamie of mine)


----------



## kasane

Saint_Jimmy said:


> Nan moved out
> Got Julian (a new dreamie of mine)



I'll update it soon!


----------



## kasane

Made changes to Saint_Jimmy's signature
Please send payment of 10BTB and I'll post it!


----------



## kasane




----------



## unintentional

Sorry it took me a while c:


----------



## kasane

Saint_Jimmy said:


> Sorry it took me a while c:



It's okay!
Uploading now~






- - - Post Merge - - -

I hope this was what you meant by removing Nan and putting Julian in. I assumed he belonged under the Dreamie section?
If it's wrong, I'll be more than happy to change it for free


----------



## kasane




----------



## unintentional

Nope, that's great <3


----------



## kasane




----------



## kazyrock

*Mayor:* Daisy
*Town:* Argon
*Friend Code (optional):* 4227-3476-1940
*Dream Address (optional):* N/A
*Villagers (optional):* Lolly, Mint, Croque, Rory, Lionel, Pippy, Deli, Rizzo, Tex, Mitzi
*Dreamies (optional):* Mitzi, Kiki, Merengue, Mint, Lolly, Tangy and Rosie
*Names under them?* yes 
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* Perfect apple
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* On bottom right
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* White
*Main text colour:* dark cherry red
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* something cute 
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...dYZI1roozkr_zps66c630fa.gif.html?sort=3&o=125
*Animated sig?* yes
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* nope
*Coloured border? (Does NOT apply to a rectangular signature)*
*Curved/rounded border? (ONLY APPLIES TO A RECTANGULAR CURVED SIGNATURE)*
*Any extra add- The theme of my town is pink/candy and girly with lots of pastels.
And could you put a perfect apple next to every dreamie I have acquired?*


----------



## kasane

@kazyrock
Thank you! Order accepted c:


----------



## unintentional

Blanche Moved c:


----------



## unintentional

Tabby just moved in


----------



## lizkun

KitsuneNikki said:


> Right click on the image and Copy Image URL
> Then go in to Settings, and Edit Signature. In the box, put the code [ IMG ] URL here [ /IMG ] (without the space bars in the brackets. It should work



It worked! Thanks so much


----------



## kasane

Saint_Jimmy said:


> Tabby just moved in



Keeping or giving?


----------



## unintentional

KitsuneNikki said:


> Keeping or giving?



Keeping c:


----------



## claire97

Mayor: Claire
Town: New Leaf
Friend Code: 0559-7319-9932
Dreamies: Lucky, Skye, Tangy, Marshal, Goldie, Fang, Kid Kat, Joey
Names under them?: No thank you
Sprite Indication: Music note= obtained dreamie
Dreamies lined up in any specific formation?: No particular order
Outline Text Color: Darkish pink
Main Text Color: White
Font: Cursive
Signature Background: http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums...mblr_inline_mlud9kZsYl1roozkr_zps79157856.gif
Animated signature?: Yes please
Curved/rounded border: No thank you 
Any extra add-ons?: No thank you
By the way, this is my first time doing this, so if I get something wrong on here, please let me know


----------



## kasane

@claire97
Perfect, accepted 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Saint_Jimmy's signature has been edited.
Please send the 10TBT ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

kazyrock's signature


----------



## kasane




----------



## kasane




----------



## zeldafromhyrule

I was wondering where all the adorable signatures were coming from, and I finally found you! As soon as I save up enough tbt I'm going to get one :3


----------



## kasane

zeldafromhyrule said:


> I was wondering where all the adorable signatures were coming from, and I finally found you! As soon as I save up enough tbt I'm going to get one :3



/)///w///(\
Huehue thank you!
I may also offer a special discount for my signatures when school ends in a week or so :3


----------



## kasane

claire97's signature is done and awaiting payment


----------



## kasane

R e f e r e n c e  S h o p

~ Work in Progress ~​


----------



## unintentional

Did I ever send in the bells?  I can't remember v~v


----------



## kasane

Saint_Jimmy said:


> Did I ever send in the bells?  I can't remember v~v



You sent it c:


----------



## Gregriii

OMG Akise Aru >.<


----------



## unintentional

Coach moved out, Rudy moved in (keeping)


----------



## kasane

Gregriii said:


> OMG Akise Aru >.<



You just made my morning XDD <3
i love you finally someone else knows about the red eyed albino ;w;


----------



## kasane

Saint_Jimmy said:


> Coach moved out, Rudy moved in (keeping)



I'll edit it soon


----------



## kasane

Been a bit busy, will try and finish off editing ;-;


----------



## kesttang

Bump!


----------



## Margot

Are you still accepting requests?

Mayor: Margot
Town: Heilig
Friend Code (optional): 0533-6201-8037
Dream Address (optional): No
Villagers (optional): Whitney, Pashmina, Coco, Rudy, Flora, Broffina, Alfonso, Colton, Butch
Dreamies (optional): Julian, Yuka, Fang, Rosie, Skye, Ankha, Flurry, Diana 
Giving: Alfonso, Coco, Broffina, Butch, Rudy, Pashmina)
Names under them? Yes
Sprite indication: Dreamies with heart, Villagers with diamond, Giving ruby
Villagers/Dreamies lined up: Dreamies above Villagers in sky. Villagers lined up straight line.
Outline text colour: Lightish pink c:
Main text colour: White or something that you think would look better.. 
Font: Cute Cursive one
Signature background: http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...XqGf1qz4rgp_zpsab4e1e10.gif.html?sort=3&o=108
Animated sig? Yes
Curved/rounded border? Square
Any extra add-ons? No thankies.

PM when you want the tbt and how much. Ty


----------



## kasane

kesttang said:


> Bump!



Thank you~~~ <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Mistletoe

PM'ed and accepted order c:


----------



## kasane

Reference Shop has been opened!

First try, let's see how it goes.


----------



## sej

Is there an example of a ref?


----------



## kasane

Sej said:


> Is there an example of a ref?



I made a quick reference sheet of one of my characters, but there isn't any artwork of my mayor. 
Let me find it and upload it 






Very basic and quickly made before.
The ones that I'll be making will be a better standard.


----------



## unintentional

Sent in the 10 TBT, sorry it took a while ;u;


----------



## kasane

Saint_Jimmy said:


> Sent in the 10 TBT, sorry it took a while ;u;








Here you go!


----------



## foxehtrot28

Do I get a discount
I've had a signature made from you cx


----------



## kasane

foxehtrot28 said:


> Do I get a discount
> I've had a signature made from you cx



You were one of my customers from my previous shops XD
So yeah you can get a discount c:


----------



## unintentional

KitsuneNikki said:


> Here you go!



I don't know if it's just me, but I can't see it.  Or anything you've made :c


----------



## kasane

Saint_Jimmy said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but I can't see it.  Or anything you've made :c



Ite in your signature now, so I'm guessing it works now?
That's weird :/


----------



## foxehtrot28

For now can we update my signature? cx
I lost Eugene, Curlos, Maelle, and Rod
but now I have Hazel, Dotty, Ruby, Kyle, Erik, Stitches, Zell, Sheldon, and Filbert
:3 you can remove the dreamies list


----------



## kasane

foxehtrot28 said:


> For now can we update my signature? cx
> I lost Eugene, Curlos, Maelle, and Rod
> but now I have Hazel, Dotty, Ruby, Kyle, Erik, Stitches, Zell, Sheldon, and Filbert
> :3 you can remove the dreamies list



I should have your previous signature Photoshop file somewhere...
I'll see if I can find it


----------



## zeldafromhyrule

*Mayor:* Zelda
*Town:* Hyrule
*Friend Code (optional):* its in sidebar, could you add it? 
*Dream Address (optional):* n/a
*Villagers (optional):* Stitches, Pheobe, Lucky, Marina, Diana, Graham, Pietro, Ribbot, Marshal, BonBon
*Dreamies (optional):* all of the villagers are dreamies 
*Names under them?* Yes
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* The music note to show theyre all dream villagers  (so dreamie)
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* the 4 girl villagers on top, and the 6 boy villagers on bottom
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* Black
*Main text colour:* http://www.colorpicker.com/f17373 (im not sure if it shows up with the color i picked)
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Go ahead and decide, just make sure its bubbly and big :3
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...jDuk1qz4rgp_zpsedc6e43d.gif.html?sort=3&o=103
*Animated sig?* Yes please 
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* no
*Coloured border? (Does NOT apply to a rectangular signature)*
*Curved/rounded border? (ONLY APPLIES TO A RECTANGULAR CURVED SIGNATURE)*
*Any extra add-ons?* nope, but do you mind if i pay after i get the signature, if you do ill send you it, but if you dont id be prefered


----------



## zeldafromhyrule

Im going to have to wait on the signature now... Bon bon just went into boxes ;-;


----------



## kasane

zeldafromhyrule said:


> Im going to have to wait on the signature now... Bon bon just went into boxes ;-;



Ah, should I delay the making of your sig?
I'll still take in your order form for now though


----------



## zeldafromhyrule

KitsuneNikki said:


> Ah, should I delay the making of your sig?
> I'll still take in your order form for now though



Yes please. ill let you know my 10th villager once i find one i want.


----------



## kasane

Foxehtrot28's update







I also changed the signature a bit, to make it a bit better


----------



## Starlightz

*Mayor:*Kenzie
*Town:*Asahi
*Friend Code (optional):*
*Dream Address (optional):*4900-3683-6756
*Villagers (optional):*No thank you! My villagers are changing too much for this :]
*Dreamies (optional):*Biskit(obtained), Molly, Lolly, Erik, Fauna, Papi, Stitches, Poncho, Roald, Coco
*Names under them?* Yes please
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):*Purple Pansie for obtained
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* All in a straight line
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):*White
*Main text colour:*651196
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):*
*Signature background (provide the URL):*http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/w19_zpsd42a10a9.gif.html?sort=3&o=47
*Animated sig?*No thank you :]
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)*Nope
*Coloured border? (Does NOT apply to a rectangular signature)*Nope
*Curved/rounded border? (ONLY APPLIES TO A RECTANGULAR CURVED SIGNATURE)*No thanks
*Transparent white strip?*What is this?
*Any extra add-ons?*I think that will be it 

Thank you!


----------



## zeldafromhyrule

My 10th villager is going to be sprinkle. And she's in my cycling town so can you just put it as I have her? You can start making it too if you'd like c:


----------



## kasane

@Starlightz 
Accepted your order c:

@zeldafromhyrule
Got it, will start making it soon


----------



## OMGem

*Mayor:* Gemma
*Town:* Arkshire
*Friend Code (optional):* 2509-3330-9509
*Dream Address (optional):* 7800-4945-2764
*Villagers (optional):*
*Dreamies (optional):* Marshal, Beau, Stitches, Lolly, Ankha, Merry, Lucky, Flurry, Zucker, Willow
*Names under them?* Yes please
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* The piece of cake sprite to indicate they're all dreamies 
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* In the middle, 5 on one line, 5 directly underneath
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* White
*Main text colour:* FFC4D3 (or if you decide a nicer tone of pink will go with it, it was hard trying to decide >.<)
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Silkscreen (for under villagers) For the rest, go ahead and choose yourself, just make sure it's big and curly and cute  
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...rfjowdo1_500_zpsdb45991e.gif.html?sort=3&o=90
*Animated sig?* Yes please 
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* Nope
*Coloured border? (Does NOT apply to a rectangular signature)*
*Curved/rounded border? (ONLY APPLIES TO A RECTANGULAR CURVED SIGNATURE)* Yes please
*Transparent white strip?* Not sure what this is.. ;-;
*Any extra add-ons?* Not that I can think of!

Thank you! Also, I am pretty new on this forum and am unsure how to exactly send the bells.. but I do have them. :c


----------



## kasane

@OMGem

It's alright~ and thanks for your order!
To send the Bells, click on the Bells button under my profile pic, and enter the amount that needs to be transferred


----------



## OMGem

KitsuneNikki said:


> @OMGem
> 
> It's alright~ and thanks for your order!
> To send the Bells, click on the Bells button under my profile pic, and enter the amount that needs to be transferred



Thanks~!

I think I just sent 'em there, you get~?


----------



## kasane

OMGem said:


> Thanks~!
> 
> I think I just sent 'em there, you get~?



Yup! Got them :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

zeldafromhyrule's signature






- - - Post Merge - - -

*To clarify*
The transparent white strip is added on to villager's names like this




I will usually add this on if the villager font colours clash with the background. This just makes it a bit more readable c:


----------



## hikaricities

*Mayor: Jennie*
*Town: Hikari*
*Friend Code (optional):4511-1828-6826*
*Dream Address (optional):5900-4892-8990*
*Villagers (optional): n/a*
*Dreamies (optional): Apollo(obtained), Molly (obtained), Kid Cat (obtained), Julian, Colton, Stitches, Tia, Agnes, Felicity,and Willow *
*Names under them? yes please! c:*
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie): obtained= cake sprite (not sure if they have a cake sprite, if they don't then a wrapped present!)*
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom) 5 at the top and five at the bottom *
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text): white*
*Main text colour: light pink*
*Font (if left blank, I will decide): up to you! whatever fits the background  *
*Signature background (provide the URL):http://media.tumblr.com/5f1403621f2d448283a95596d7e402e9/tumblr_inline_mr7t79fLSP1qz4rgp.gif*
*Animated sig? yes c:*
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star) n/a*
*Coloured border? (Does NOT apply to a rectangular signature) n/a*
*Curved/rounded border? (ONLY APPLIES TO A RECTANGULAR CURVED SIGNATURE) no thank you *
*Transparent white strip? not so sure what this means!* 
*Any extra add-ons? can you also add my perfect native fruit please? It's an orange. thank you!!*


----------



## kasane

@hikaricities

Received payment c:
Added to a slot

Btw, the transparent white strip is basically this if you're still wondering


----------



## Starlightz

I realized I hadn't payed you yet, so I sent the payment now!


----------



## kasane

Starlightz said:


> I realized I hadn't payed you yet, so I sent the payment now!



Yup, received it! 
And I just finished your signature as well


----------



## hikaricities

@kitsunenikki
ah, I see! no transparent strip for me then


----------



## Starlightz

KitsuneNikki said:


> Yup, received it!
> And I just finished your signature as well


It's so cute! Thank you c:


----------



## kasane




----------



## zeldafromhyrule

Could you put that sprinkle is obtained? She's in my cycling town, ill pay you right after?


----------



## kasane

OMGem's signature






~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

hikaricities' signature





- - - Post Merge - - -



zeldafromhyrule said:


> Could you put that sprinkle is obtained? She's in my cycling town, ill pay you right after?



Sure, will edit it c:


----------



## OMGem

Oh my goodness! So cuuuuute~! Thank you!


----------



## sej

*Mayor:* Sej
*Town:* Yo!
*Background:* Vertical lines
*Clothing (provide pictures as well please!):* All on bottom image
*Q.R Codes (if any):* Nope!
*Colour Palette?* Hair-blue. Eyes-blue
*Colour Palette shape (circle, heart, star, etc.)* Heart
*Font:* You choose! 
*Main colour:* Light blue
*Outline text colour:* Black
*Any art?*


Spoiler: art










*Curved/rounded border?* rounded border please 
*Any extra add-ons?* Nope! 

Here is the info you need 


Spoiler: info











Sending 90 TBT now!


----------



## hikaricities

KitsuneNikki said:


> OMGem's signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> hikaricities' signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, will edit it c:



ahh thank you!! I love it so much, very cute! :3


----------



## kasane

@Sej

Accepted order! Your reference is currently being made, but do you mind if you upload separate pictures of your mayor on all four sides? I can't work with the small space to make a border with the info you gave me >_<

@OMGem and @hikaricities
You're very welcome~ ^^


----------



## sej

KitsuneNikki said:


> @Sej
> 
> Accepted order! Your reference is currently being made, but do you mind if you upload separate pictures of your mayor on all four sides? I can't work with the small space to make a border with the info you gave me >_<
> 
> @OMGem and @hikaricities
> You're very welcome~ ^^



Here 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=71982&d=1414041918 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=71981&d=1414041875
http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=71983&d=1414041939
http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=71984&d=1414041965


----------



## kasane

@Sej

Thanks! And just one more question (sorry >_<), for the vertical line background, what colour do you want? c:


----------



## sej

KitsuneNikki said:


> @Sej
> 
> Thanks! And just one more question (sorry >_<), for the vertical line background, what colour do you want? c:



Light blue please :3


----------



## kasane

Sej's reference is complete


----------



## sej

KitsuneNikki said:


> Sej's reference is complete



Thank you!


----------



## esweeeny

*Mayor: korra*
*Town: kyoshi*
*Friend Code (optional): none needed*
*Dream Address (optional): none needed*
*Villagers (optional):static,cally, marshal, filbert, poppy, peanut, mint, caroline, hazel, and nibbles*
*Dreamies (optional): all obtained*
*Names under them? nah*
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* five on top five on bottom
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text): turquoise or teal*
*Main text colour: hot pink *
*Font (if left blank, I will decide): up to you whatevers cute and is outlined*
*Signature background (provide the URL):http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...5_zps1ec89b12.png.html?sort=3&o=43 this one!!*
*Animated sig? yes please *
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)i love for it to be a cloud border if posssible*
*Coloured border? (Does NOT apply to a rectangular signature)* if you can do a pink border thatd be awesome
*Curved/rounded border? (ONLY APPLIES TO A RECTANGULAR CURVED SIGNATURE)* rounded is awesome
*Transparent white strip?* 
*Any extra add-ons?*if you could add this to the right side of the sig,  http://i59.tinypic.com/160pms8.png a korra chibi by roroselle


----------



## kasane

@esweeny

Accepted order.
However, the signature background is a .png file, so it can't be animated. Will this be a problem?
You can pay me the price of a non-animated signature instead of an animated one if you're gonna stick with the current background 
Feel free to choose another background if you'd like though!


----------



## esweeeny

Oh yeah that's fine then! That works. I like that background ^~^


----------



## esweeeny

Also can I have the  names of under the villagers actually?! :3


----------



## kasane

esweeeny said:


> Also can I have the  names of under the villagers actually?! :3



Sure 

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I'm not sure if it can fit. I'll try and see how it goes
Nevermind it can fit XD


----------



## Pineapple Bacteria

HTML Code:

*Mayor:* 
*Town:* Vixen
*Background:* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/e14_zpsbbabbe7d.gif.html?sort=3&o=67
*Clothing (provide pictures as well please!):* dazed dress  
*Pictures of in-game clothing items?* won't let me, i'll pm u a pic
*Name of in-game clothing items?* DAZED DRESS
*Colour Palette?* Teal and baby blue
*Colour Palette shape (circle, heart, star, etc.)* star
*Font:* surprise me
*Main colour:* teal
*Outline text colour:* black
*Any art?* no thanks
*Curved/rounded border?* nah
*Any extra add-ons?* no thanks
Villagers are Merengue, Tammie, Monty, Quillson, Willow.


----------



## kasane

@Pineapple Bacteria

Accepted c:


----------



## kasane




----------



## kasane




----------



## kasane




----------



## kasane




----------



## ADanishMuffin

*Signature Request*

*Mayor:* Raffy
*Town:* Aspertia
*Friend Code (optional):* 2595-1306-4237
*Dream Address (optional):* 5800-4685-2618
*Villagers (optional):* N/A
*Dreamies (optional):* Kid Cat, Stitches, Erik, Static, Ken, Apple, Molly, Marina, Bree, Mira
*Names under them?* Yes!
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* obtained = cake
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* All on the bottom, please. It's okay if they are in 2 rows or one; I just want them to look like they're on the ground.
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* #AFAFCC (I'm assuming that we put the code that appears when we choose the color. If I'm wrong, please tell me!)
*Main text colour:* #3434BF
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Whatever you think would look nice.
*Signature background (provide the URL):* This background, please!
*Animated sig?* Yep!
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* Just the regular one!
*Coloured border? (Does NOT apply to a rectangular signature):* N/A
*Curved/rounded border? (ONLY APPLIES TO A RECTANGULAR CURVED SIGNATURE)* Yes, please! 
*Transparent white strip?* Yes.
*Any extra add-ons?* Please put a colored border for my signature. Also, please make the color the same as the text!
So that would be 70 BTB right? If I missed out on anything or I didn't fill it out correctly, please tell me!


----------



## kasane

@ADanishMuffin

Yup that's correctly filled in! 
Accepted~


----------



## ADanishMuffin

KitsuneNikki said:


> @ADanishMuffin
> 
> Yup that's correctly filled in!
> Accepted~



Okay, thank you! Shall I send the payment now?


----------



## kasane

ADanishMuffin said:


> Okay, thank you! Shall I send the payment now?



Sure, go ahead


----------



## ADanishMuffin

KitsuneNikki said:


> Sure, go ahead



Okay, transferred!


----------



## kasane

ADanishMuffin said:


> Okay, transferred!



Thanks!
Currently working on your signature now c:


----------



## kasane

@ADanishMuffin

Signature is done!
Just one quick question; for the obtained cake sprite, are any Dreamies obtained yet? Just let me know if some of them are obtained so I can apply it onto the sig


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Oh whoops, I forgot about that lol. 

I have obtained Kid Cat, Stitches, Erik, Static, Marina, Molly, Apple, and Mira.


----------



## kasane

ADanishMuffin said:


> Oh whoops, I forgot about that lol.
> 
> I have obtained Kid Cat, Stitches, Erik, Static, Marina, Molly, Apple, and Mira.



Okay, done!
Here you go~





By the way, if you need Ken, I currently have him in my town right now.
I can let you know when he's in boxes if you're interested?


----------



## ADanishMuffin

KitsuneNikki said:


> Okay, done!
> Here you go~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, if you need Ken, I currently have him in my town right now.
> I can let you know when he's in boxes if you're interested?



Oh my gosh, that looks absolutelt amazing! Great job! I'll definitely be using this as soon ad I can. (I'm on mobile right now)

Also, I would definitely be interested in Ken, but right now, my town is full, so I wouldn't be able to pick him up. Thanks for the offer, though!


----------



## unintentional

Tabby moved out :c

Stitches also moved out, but he's still a dreamie


----------



## kasane

ADanishMuffin said:


> Oh my gosh, that looks absolutelt amazing! Great job! I'll definitely be using this as soon ad I can. (I'm on mobile right now)
> 
> Also, I would definitely be interested in Ken, but right now, my town is full, so I wouldn't be able to pick him up. Thanks for the offer, though!



Ah okay ^^
If he gets into boxes I'll still notify you if you happen to have an open space in your town though 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saint_Jimmy said:


> Tabby moved out :c
> 
> Stitches also moved out, but he's still a dreamie



Got it, will edit tonight ^^


----------



## ADanishMuffin

KitsuneNikki said:


> Ah okay ^^
> If he gets into boxes I'll still notify you if you happen to have an open space in your town though



Okay, thanks! 

Also just showing off my amazing new signature!


----------



## unintentional

KitsuneNikki said:


> Got it, will edit tonight ^^



Thank you c:  Will pay in the morning


----------



## kasane

ADanishMuffin said:


> Okay, thanks!
> 
> Also just showing off my amazing new signature!



Aww thank you! <3 ;u;


----------



## kasane




----------



## kasane

Update for Saint_Jimmy


----------



## kasane




----------



## kasane




----------



## unintentional

I just reset my town, so I'll be asking for a new signature soon c:


----------



## kasane

Saint_Jimmy said:


> I just reset my town, so I'll be asking for a new signature soon c:



Thanks for the heads up c:
You'll get a discount for the new signature as well~
and good luck with your new town!! <3


----------



## kasane




----------



## kasane




----------



## kasane




----------



## kasane

*Prices have been lowered for a limited time :d*


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Mayor: Tabitha
Town: Glamtown
Background: http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/w19_zpsd42a10a9.gif.html?sort=3&o=47
Dream Address (optional): None
Friend Code (optional): 3239-3206-1458
Villagers (optional): No thanks
Dreamies (optional): Beau, Diana (obtained), Colton, Julian, Apple, Wolfgang, Bruce, Kyle (obtained),Whitney, and Fang
Font: The one used in your signature
Font main colour:#E09CFBx
Font outline text colour:#C15ECC
Sprite indication: Blue rose for obtained villagers
Curved/Rounded border: No thanks
Names under villagers: Yes please
Villagers/dreamies lined up in a certain way: Across the middle
Any extra add ons: My native fruit, the cherry, just put a tiny cherry sprite in the top right corner
Animated sig: Yes
How much will that be?


----------



## milkyi

*Mayor* Alexis
*Town* Astoria
*Friend Code* 1779-2140-9633
*Dream Address * 5700-4760-9888
* Villagers?* No since all my dreamies are my residenta.
*Dreamies * Yes They are, Rosie Ankha Olivia Whitney Lucky Marshal Genji Pietro Tom Coco
*Names under them?* Yes
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* Cake- Dreamie complete
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* Yes Straight Line at the bottom
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* Yes color will be White
*Main text colour:* Pink
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):*
*Signature background* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...XwuN1qz4rgp_zps4cc168df.gif.html?sort=3&o=115
*Animated sig?* Yes
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* No
*Coloured border?* Yes Dark Blue Please
*Curved/rounded border? * Curved
*Transparent white strip?* Yes
* Add ons?* My native fruit the apple and Date Founded January 18th 2014

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pm me when you are done and how much I have to pay


----------



## daiyuflower

Here's my order form!  When should I send payment? 

*Mayor:* Florence
*Town:* Piccolo
*Friend Code (optional):*
*Dream Address (optional):*
*Villagers (optional):*  Marshal (obtained), Molly (obtained), Octavian (obtained), Genji (obtained), Bree (obtained), T-Bone (obtained),  Ankha (dreamie), Lucky (dreamie) , Pashmina (dreamie), Pango (dreamie)
*Names under them?* Yes
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):*  green leaf - obtained; Cake - dreamie
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)*  straight line, 3/4 of the way towards the bottom
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* black (unless you think something else would show up better against the background or match the background better)
*Main text colour:* white (unless you think something else would show up better against the background or match the background better)
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):*  Something that matches the background and is readable
*Signature background (provide the URL):* 


*Animated sig?*  Yes
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)*  No
*Coloured border? (Does NOT apply to a rectangular signature)*
*Curved/rounded border? (ONLY APPLIES TO A RECTANGULAR CURVED SIGNATURE)* Yes
*Transparent white strip?* Yes
*Any extra add-ons?* No


----------



## ToxiFoxy

*Evee said:


> Mayor: Tabitha
> Town: Glamtown
> Background: http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/w19_zpsd42a10a9.gif.html?sort=3&o=47
> Dream Address (optional): None
> Friend Code (optional): 3239-3206-1458
> Villagers (optional): No thanks
> Dreamies (optional): Beau, Diana (obtained), Colton, Julian, Apple, Wolfgang, Bruce, Kyle (obtained),Marina, and Zucker
> Font: The one used in your signature
> Font main colour:#E09CFBx
> Font outline text colour:#C15ECC
> Sprite indication: Blue rose for obtained villagers
> Curved/Rounded border: No thanks
> Names under villagers: Yes please
> Villagers/dreamies lined up in a certain way: Across the middle
> Any extra add ons: My native fruit, the cherry, just put a tiny cherry sprite in the top right corner
> Animated sig: Yes
> How much will that be?


Sorry forgot to add yes for transparent white strip


----------



## kasane

@*Evee, Beau, and Kyle*
Accepted, and it will be 60TBT

@SleepyMissBoxxy
Accepted and will PM you when finished with your signature

@daiyuflower
Accepted

----------------------------------

*Signature slots are full*


----------



## daiyuflower

KitsuneNikki said:


> @*Evee, Beau, and Kyle*
> Accepted, and it will be 60TBT
> 
> @SleepyMissBoxxy
> Accepted and will PM you when finished with your signature
> 
> @daiyuflower
> Accepted
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> *Signature slots are full*



Great, do I send payment now, or when you're done?  Just let me know either way ^_^


----------



## kasane

daiyuflower said:


> Great, do I send payment now, or when you're done?  Just let me know either way ^_^



You can send it now or after I have finished, it's up to you c:


----------



## milkyi

Kitsune how much is mine? I'm going to be sending the bells now


----------



## kasane

Yuelia said:


> Kitsune how much is mine? I'm going to be sending the bells now



60TBT


----------



## milkyi

ok sending now.


----------



## kasane

Yuelia said:


> ok sending now.



Received, thank you!

-------------------------------------------------------

Finished *Evee, Beau, and Kyle*'s signature.
Awaiting payment


----------



## daiyuflower

I just sent payment!  ^_^


----------



## ToxiFoxy

I sent my payment too


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Are you still taking signature requests?


----------



## kasane

*Evee said:


> I sent my payment too



Okay, thanks!






- - - Post Merge - - -



daiyuflower said:


> I just sent payment!  ^_^



Thanks~

- - - Post Merge - - -



MDofDarkheart said:


> Are you still taking signature requests?



Yup, a slot is open now


----------



## ToxiFoxy

How much is it to edit it, I just got Whitney

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also how do I put it in my sig


----------



## milkyi

How is mine coming along? ^w^


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Can I have the link to put it in my sig


----------



## kasane

*Evee said:


> How much is it to edit it, I just got Whitney
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also how do I put it in my sig



I'll edit it tomorrow c:
It's 10TBT

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yuelia said:


> How is mine coming along? ^w^



~30% done.
It should be ready by tomorrow c:


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Ok sending 10 tbt to edit


----------



## TheCherryTree

*Mayor:* Sydney
*Town:* Fiji
*Friend Code (optional):* 4914-4691-0082
*Dream Address (optional):* NA
*Villagers (optional):* 
*Dreamies (optional):* Poppy, Biskit, Apple, Hamlet, Portia, Bianca, Pekoe, Apollo, Skye, Zell
*Names under them?* Yes
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* Red Leaf= dont have Green leaf=do have (put red leaf by all)
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* Straight line
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* The same colour as the first example
*Main text colour:* The same colour as the first example
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Same as the first example please c:
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums...umblr_mmxfxmLcDf1srot8so1_400_zps3aa15155.gif
*Animated sig?* yes
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* no
*Coloured border? (Does NOT apply to a rectangular signature)* N/A
*Curved/rounded border? (ONLY APPLIES TO A RECTANGULAR CURVED SIGNATURE)* yes 
*Transparent white strip?* if needed
*Any extra add-ons?[/B nope c:*


----------



## kasane

@TheCherryTree

Accepted order~

-----------------------------------
Yuelia's signature




-----------------------------------
daiyuflower's signature




-----------------------------------
*Evee, Beau, and Kyle*'s update


----------



## milkyi

Love it and credited you c:


----------



## kasane

Yuelia said:


> Love it and credited you c:



Ah thank you~ ^///^
Enjoy!


----------



## TheCherryTree

When would you like me to send the tbt over? (It's 60tbt right?)


----------



## milkyi

Maybe If I could get a sig for my second town? c:
*Mayor:* Yuelia
*Town:* Lunares
*Friend Code:*1779-2140-9633
*Dream Address (optional):* Don't have one yet lol
*Villagers (optional):* Elmer Gruff Purrl Merry Molly Hans Hazel Ruby
*Dreamies (optional):* Purrl Marina Hazel Tabby Katt Rudy Bob Kid Cat Wolfgang Stitches
*Names under them?* Yes please
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* Dreamie-Rainbow Feather Keeping-Cake Leaving-Red feather (Keeping Hazel and Purrl)
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* In a Straight line
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):*White
*Main text colour:*Blue
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):*
*Signature background (provide the URL):*http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/w11_zps5fad5b51.gif.html?sort=3&o=55
*Animated sig?* Yes please
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)*no
*Coloured border? (Does NOT apply to a rectangular signature)* blue
*Curved/rounded border? (ONLY APPLIES TO A RECTANGULAR CURVED SIGNATURE)*yes curved please
*Transparent white strip?* yes
*Any extra add-ons?* Town fruit which is pears


----------



## Noiree

*Mayor: Ky*
*Town: Paris*
*Friend Code (optional):*
*Dream Address (optional):*
*Villagers (optional):Ankha and Lucky, Ruby and O'Hare, Willow and Muffy, Walt and Genji, Merengue and Stitches. *
*Dreamies (optional):All of them are my dreamies and obtained except Ankha, Walt and Ruby*
*Names under them? Yes :3*
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie): x = Obtained and x = Unobtained
*
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? Can you put the ones with and close together :3? like Lucky and Ankha then somewhere else Ruby and O'hare*
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):Black*
*Main text colour:Gold*
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):*
*Signature background (provide the URL):  Siggy Background*
*Animated sig? Yes :3*
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)*
*Coloured border? (Does NOT apply to a rectangular signature)*
*Curved/rounded border? (ONLY APPLIES TO A RECTANGULAR CURVED SIGNATURE)curved*
*Transparent white strip?Not sure* 
*Any extra add-ons? I have to get a chibi of my mayor so I'll come back to get a addon later :3*


----------



## Skittlez93

*Mayor:* Skittlez
*Town:* Zigville 
*Friend Code (optional):* 
*Dream Address (optional):* 4200-4162-1939
*Villagers (optional):* Groucho (staying), Carmen, Monty, Stitches (staying), Wendy, Rowan, Olaf, Canberra, Lolly (staying)
*Dreamies (optional):* Stitches (obtained), Pietro 
*Names under them?* yes
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* Dreamie:  Staying: , Obtained: 
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* Doesn't matter
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* What ever works best
*Main text colour:* What ever works best
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):*
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/new3_zps7058df2d.gif.html?sort=3&o=73
*Animated sig?* Yes
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* Just a rectangular curved one (the free one)
*Coloured border? (Does NOT apply to a rectangular signature)* 
*Curved/rounded border? (ONLY APPLIES TO A RECTANGULAR CURVED SIGNATURE)* Yes
*Transparent white strip?* Only if its needed
*Any extra add-ons?* No

That would be 60 TBT, right?


----------



## milkyi

Nvm my post c:


----------



## daiyuflower

Love my new signature!  It's beautiful!  Thank you!


----------



## kasane

TheCherryTree said:


> When would you like me to send the tbt over? (It's 60tbt right?)



You can send it now or when I finish the sig c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Pandasawr
Accepted order, and let me know when you get the chibi mayor artwork so I can put it on as soon as possible c:
-------------------------------------
 @Skittlez93
Yup, 60TBT!
-------------------------------------
@daiyuflower
You're welcome~ ^^


----------



## Skittlez93

KitsuneNikki said:


> You can send it now or when I finish the sig c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Pandasawr
> Accepted order, and let me know when you get the chibi mayor artwork so I can put it on as soon as possible c:
> -------------------------------------
> @Skittlez93
> Yup, 60TBT!
> -------------------------------------
> @daiyuflower
> You're welcome~ ^^




Okk  Should I send the TBT when you get the Sig done or now?


----------



## Noiree

KitsuneNikki said:


> You can send it now or when I finish the sig c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Pandasawr
> Accepted order, and let me know when you get the chibi mayor artwork so I can put it on as soon as possible c:
> -------------------------------------
> @Skittlez93
> Yup, 60TBT!
> -------------------------------------
> @daiyuflower
> You're welcome~ ^^



Thanks! :3 Can I get it added on in another order later ^~^? everyone who does it is full ;o;. when do you want payment :3?


----------



## kasane

Skittlez93 said:


> Okk  Should I send the TBT when you get the Sig done or now?



Up to you ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pandasawr said:


> Thanks! :3 Can I get it added on in another order later ^~^? everyone who does it is full ;o;. when do you want payment :3?



Sure! 
And I don't mind if you send it now or after I let you know your signature is finished


----------



## kasane

TheCherryTree's signature is done~
Awaiting payment, and one slot opened


----------



## TheCherryTree

KitsuneNikki said:


> TheCherryTree's signature is done~
> Awaiting payment, and one slot opened



Payment sent c:


----------



## kasane

TheCherryTree said:


> Payment sent c:



Received, thank you~


----------



## Princess Weeb

*Mayor:* Melleia
*Town:*  Leaftown 
*Friend Code (optional):* -
*Dream Address (optional):*-
*Villagers (optional):* Beau, Erik, Fauna, Bam, Francine, Chrissy, Whitney, Marina, Marshal, Butch.
*Dreamies (optional):*
*Names under them?* No
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* None. 
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* Preferably in one straight line, if they don't fit all on one row then have two rows of 5/5 or whatever looks and fits best. 
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* White
*Main text colour:* This sort of pink really, around F58C9F? 
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Anything that looks sort of pixelated would be great, I don't mind ^_^
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...rfjowdo1_500_zpsdb45991e.gif.html?sort=3&o=89
*Animated sig?* Yes.
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* No.
*Coloured border? (Does NOT apply to a rectangular signature)* No.
*Curved/rounded border? (ONLY APPLIES TO A RECTANGULAR CURVED SIGNATURE)* No. 
*Transparent white strip?* N/a
*Any extra add-ons?* N/a 


Thank you! ^_^


----------



## Skittlez93

KitsuneNikki said:


> Up to you ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!
> And I don't mind if you send it now or after I let you know your signature is finished



I'll wait till after its done if thats ok ^^


----------



## kasane

@Princess Weeb
Accepted order c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skittlez93 said:


> I'll wait till after its done if thats ok ^^



Sure, I'll let you know via VM


----------



## Princess Weeb

KitsuneNikki said:


> @Princess Weeb
> Accepted order c:


Thank you! ^_^


----------



## kasane

Pandasawr's signature is complete


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Mayor: Luna
Town: Moonbug
Friend Code (optional):1650-1794-4598
Dream Address (optional):4200-2128-1496
Villagers (optional):Bones, Daisy, Astrid, Bianca, Blanche, Apple, Tia, Chevre, Lucy, Whitney
Names under them?yes
Sprite indication: apple-all obtained all my dreamies
Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation?  5 at the top 5 at the bottom
Outline text colour i'll let you decide what's looks best
Main text colour: i'll let you decide what's looks best
Font (if left blank, I will decide): I'll let you decide what's looks best
Signature background (provide the URL): http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/18_zpsd1c5a707.gif.html?sort=3&o=152
Animated sig? yes
Curved/rounded border? yes please thank you
Any extra add-ons? a picture of my mayor, can you scale it down and make the background transparent? - not sure about this one...you decide...this is my character..i attached a picture below



Hi Kitsune,

i've never ordered a signature before i hope my order form is okay
not sure about the text color and online text color...i will leave you to decide what looks best...
can you please add that my museum is completed..
will check here later after work...thank you so much


----------



## kasane

@Luna Moonbug

The order form is fine, but do you mind providing me a photo with a white background?
Maybe use a white wallpaper and a light coloured floor? 
It makes it a lot more easier to erase the background that way


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Hey can you update my siggie I got Apple, sending tbt


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> @Luna Moonbug
> 
> The order form is fine, but do you mind providing me a photo with a white background?
> Maybe use a white wallpaper and a light coloured floor?
> It makes it a lot more easier to erase the background that way



ok...i hope these pics are okay...you can decide which one you want to use...i can't wait...i'm super excited....you have such great background choices and it took me awhile which one i like the most.....but i just realize..duh...i bet i can order more than 1 signature from you lol...but for now this one signature will be awesome...thanks heaps


----------



## esweeeny

Hi kitsune!~

Is there a way you can edit my sig and add this chibi to the side instead of the existing one?



Also, I'd like to pay for an extra sig.


*Mayor:* Itachi- 
*Town:* Konoha
*Friend Code (optional):*
*Dream Address (optional):*
*Villagers (optional):* Celia, Keaton, Erik, Drago, Snake, Wolfgang, Whitney, Kabuki, Agent S & Frita
*Dreamies (optional):* all obtained
*Names under them?* yes!
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):*
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* lined up is fine
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* blue
*Main text colour:* grey
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* something cool that reminds you of Naruto, im not picky 
*Signature background (provide the URL):* anything beachy, again I am not picky with whatever background you'd like to choose.
*Animated sig?* no thanks.
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* cloud border as well
*Coloured border? (Does NOT apply to a rectangular signature)* turquoise
*Curved/rounded border? (ONLY APPLIES TO A RECTANGULAR CURVED SIGNATURE)*
*Transparent white strip?* yes
*Any extra add-ons?* I was wondering if you could make it to where in my siggy; I have two of them next to each other. korra sig and itachi sig. If not let me know Ill find a way to make it work, I just wanted them right next each other and not sure how to do that

let me know how much ^.^

I will pay extra later on to add an Itachi Chibi next to it;D


----------



## kasane

*Evee said:


> Hey can you update my siggie I got Apple, sending tbt



Done!





- - - Post Merge - - -

@Luna Moonbug
Aw thank you! ^////^
Yeah feel free to order more signatures from me, and you''ll get a discount since you've already ordered from me c:

@esweeny
Edited! Please send the TBT c;
And noted order~ You can just pay 50TBT since you already ordered a signature from me ^^


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> Done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Luna Moonbug
> Aw thank you! ^////^
> Yeah feel free to order more signatures from me, and you''ll get a discount since you've already ordered from me c:
> 
> 
> hi Kitsune,
> 
> about the border, i decided i wanted a curbed rectangular border
> 
> i transferred 60 tbt already...if there's extra for the mayor picture and by adding the extra lettering for"museum is completed", just let me know and i'll transfer the required fee...
> 
> thanks again


----------



## Luna Moonbug

@Luna Moonbug
Aw thank you! ^////^
Yeah feel free to order more signatures from me, and you''ll get a discount since you've already ordered from me c:


hi Kitsune,

about the border, i decided i wanted a curbed rectangular border[/U]

i transferred 60 tbt already...if there's extra for the mayor picture and by adding the extra lettering for"museum is completed", just let me know and i'll transfer the required fee...

thanks again [/QUOTE]

i've been going thru all your previous done orders....now i can see....is it too late for you to spread out the villagers? see below

put 3 on the round stone path on the right

3 by the tree on the left side (grassy area) 

one by the drinking fountain - my favorite dreamy apple

one on the bridge

and the remaining on the stone path in the middle

the mayor icon on the bottom right of the picture, a little bigger than the villager, pls don't cover up the frogs..their cute lol

i hope the writing will all fit on the top part of the picture

*p.s.....since i obtained all my dreamies, i believe we don't need the apple icon on the villagers...thank you..if i need to pay for the changes, just let me know...*

trying to put together the second order..lol...take your time on the second order..whew...thanks...


----------



## esweeeny

KitsuneNikki said:


> Done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Luna Moonbug
> Aw thank you! ^////^
> Yeah feel free to order more signatures from me, and you''ll get a discount since you've already ordered from me c:
> 
> @esweeny
> Edited! Please send the TBT c;
> And noted order~ You can just pay 50TBT since you already ordered a signature from me ^^



Okay sounds good! Sent tbt!

and may you add this to the itachi signature! Just got it last night!!


----------



## kasane

@Luna Moonbug
It's okay, you don't need to pay me extra ^^
Noted your new changes c:

@esweeny
Received payment c:
Yup, I'll add the image on when I start working on your signature!


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> @Luna Moonbug
> It's okay, you don't need to pay me extra ^^
> Noted your new changes c:
> 
> you're awesome...thanks heaps


----------



## Luna Moonbug

*second signature order  *

*Mayor:* Luna
*Town:* Moonbug
*Friend Code (optional):*1650-1794-4598 <- top left
*Dream Address (optional):*4200-2128-1496 <- top right
*Villagers (optional):*Bones, Daisy, Astrid, Bianca, Blanche, Apple, Tia, Chevre, Lucy, Whitney
*Dreamies (optional):* all dreamies - all obtained
*Names under them?* yes
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* not applicable (n/a)
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* 3 on the step ladder-top right w/ a pink roof tree house, 2 on the top left in front of the blue roof house, 2 inside the tea cup, 3 on the dark green walk way in front of the house.
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* i'll let you decide what looks best
*Main text colour:* 7A210F
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* verdana
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/animado62_zps049a6bc2.gif.html?sort=3&o=150

*Animated sig?* yes
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* A curved rectangular border
*Coloured border? (Does NOT apply to a rectangular signature)* n/a
*Curved/rounded border? (ONLY APPLIES TO A RECTANGULAR CURVED SIGNATURE)* rounded border
*Transparent white strip?*  no
*Any extra add-ons?* Is there anyway to insert this picture of chopper - in front of the house next to the tea cup? i think with the coloring, i hope your able to blend in this picture...


no hurry on the second order....thanks so much for your great work


----------



## kasane

Skittlez93's signature


----------



## kasane

@esweeny
Finished your second sig!




Unfortunately I couldn't squeeze both signatures together, and the limit is 715 pixels in width 

But if you want to still use both of the signatures (or any other signature/image you want displayed) you can use this website. Just copy the image URL into the Signature box, and paste the code into your signature, and it will be on rotation like mine is (with the Akise Aru GFX sig and my Novem signature)

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Luna Moonbug
First signature is finished!





I will start on your second signature tomorrow c:
I should be able to use the picture of Chopper for the add-on, but the area around the feet would be a bit cut off due to the picture, if that's okay with you?


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> @esweeny
> Finished your second sig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I couldn't squeeze both signatures together, and the limit is 715 pixels in width
> 
> But if you want to still use both of the signatures (or any other signature/image you want displayed) you can use this website. Just copy the image URL into the Signature box, and paste the code into your signature, and it will be on rotation like mine is (with the Akise Aru GFX sig and my Novem signature)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Luna Moonbug
> First signature is finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will start on your second signature tomorrow c:
> I should be able to use the picture of Chopper for the add-on, but the area around the feet would be a bit cut off due to the picture, if that's okay with you?



Hi Kitsune,

YAY...thank you so much...this is super awesome...about chopper's picture...its fine..i'm sure it will look great thank you

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luna Moonbug said:


> Hi Kitsune,
> 
> YAY...thank you so much...this is super awesome...about chopper's picture...its fine..i'm sure it will look great thank you



let see if i installed my signature right...lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luna Moonbug said:


> Hi Kitsune,
> 
> YAY...thank you so much...this is super awesome...about chopper's picture...its fine..i'm sure it will look great thank you
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> let see if i installed my signature right...lol




yay it worked..thank you  

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh..i see...a new post will give me an option to include the signature, when i reply it won't..i'm such newb lol


----------



## Luna Moonbug

i hope it works this time on this thread


----------



## esweeeny

Awesome thanks! And did you add my new korra chibi to my first sig you made??


----------



## Luna Moonbug

i'm wondering is there a limit on how many signatures i order from you?
i'm obsessed now with your awesome signatures.


----------



## esweeeny

Or I might be able to do it or I might keep it the same haha


----------



## Skittlez93

KitsuneNikki said:


> Skittlez93's signature



Thanks, I love it! ^^


----------



## kasane

Luna Moonbug said:


> i'm wondering is there a limit on how many signatures i order from you?
> i'm obsessed now with your awesome signatures.



There is no limit, just see if there's a slot opened and I can take your request c:
thank you ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



esweeeny said:


> Awesome thanks! And did you add my new korra chibi to my first sig you made??



Ah yup, I think I forgot to upload it >A<


----------



## Luna Moonbug

*third signature request  - i can't help it lol....*

  third signature request  

*Mayor:* Luna
*Town:* Moonbug
*Friend Code (optional):* 1650-1794-4598
*Dream Address (optional):* 4200-2128-1496
*Villagers (optional):* Bones, Daisy, Astrid, Bianca, Blanche, Apple, Tia, Chevre, Lucy, Whitney
*Dreamies (optional):* n/a
*Names under them?* yes
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* n/a
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)*  i would like the mayor to be in the middle of the green grass patch below the stairs...then some villagers on the stairs and some around my mayor (see below - add-ons & picture of my mayor) 
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* you decide
*Main text colour:* you decide
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* you decide
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/e14_zpsbbabbe7d.gif.html?sort=3&o=101
*Animated sig?* yes
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* no
*Coloured border? (Does NOT apply to a rectangular signature)* no
*Curved/rounded border? (ONLY APPLIES TO A RECTANGULAR CURVED SIGNATURE)* curved
*Transparent white strip?* no
*Any extra add-ons?* are you able to make my mayor much much smaller...maybe 3x the size of the villagers?


----------



## Plasticlizards

I seriously JUST found this. Wow, i'm lame.

*Mayor:* Piper
*Town:* Blanket
*Friend Code (optional):* 3196-4923-5064
*Dream Address (optional):* 4300-5016-7596
*Villagers (optional):* Punchy, Cherry, Bruce, Kyle, Gala, Rod, Tiffany, Grizzly, Pecan, Cheri
*Dreamies (optional):* My villagers are my dreamies
*Names under them?* Sure, why not?
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* Since i've already obtained them all you don't need to put a key saying that they're obtained, leaving, etc. but I would like the "mitten" icon next to them!
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation?* Scattered
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* Purple
*Main text colour:* White
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Something... wintery? Ahaha, I don't know
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/a4_zpsgc0ehl17.gif.html?sort=3&o=17 this one of yours!
*Animated sig?* I'm not allowed to have one so I guess not
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* Regular border
*Coloured border? (Does NOT apply to a rectangular signature)* None
*Curved/rounded border? (ONLY APPLIES TO A RECTANGULAR CURVED SIGNATURE)* Yes
*Transparent white strip?* Only if the text doesn't show up well on the background
*Any extra add-ons?* May ask for an update later including an image of my mayor but for now, no.
Well, actually, I would like the text to be centered if possible (the mayor, town, d.a., etc.) except for the villagers who are scattered *OCD freak*


----------



## kasane

Updated Signature post with a new look :d

-----------------------------------
@Luna Moonbug
Third order noted XD

@Plasticlizards
Accepted order c:
So would you like it to look something like this with the centered text? (just wanted to be sure ^^)


----------



## Plasticlizards

KitsuneNikki said:


> Updated Signature post with a new look :d
> 
> -----------------------------------
> @Luna Moonbug
> Third order noted XD
> 
> @Plasticlizards
> Accepted order c:
> So would you like it to look something like this with the centered text? (just wanted to be sure ^^)



The second one please  thanks!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Hi, may I have an edit for my current signature? I'd like for the image below to be added to the right side of the signature.



Spoiler: Please put this image!











Do you think that you can also make it so that the signature is the same width even with the image at the side? If not, it's fine with the size it has now.

Please tell me the total, as I'm not sure what it is! I'll send it when you reply with how much I'll have to pay. Thanks!


----------



## kasane

ADanishMuffin said:


> Hi, may I have an edit for my current signature? I'd like for the image below to be added to the right side of the signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Please put this image!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that you can also make it so that the signature is the same width even with the image at the side? If not, it's fine with the size it has now.
> 
> Please tell me the total, as I'm not sure what it is! I'll send it when you reply with how much I'll have to pay. Thanks!



I'll see what I can do, but I'm pretty sure that if the signature was to stay the same size with the image, I'd have to move text and villager sprites to make space.
So I guess I'll resize the image and make it as close to the signature as possible, and it'll cost 20TBT c:


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> Updated Signature post with a new look :d
> 
> -----------------------------------
> @Luna Moonbug
> Third order noted XD



thank you so much for accepting the 3rd order  
and the second order its fine...i'm sure it will look great


----------



## kasane

Luna Moonbug said:


> thank you so much for accepting the 3rd order
> and the second order its fine...i'm sure it will look great



Alright, I'll upload it when I get the chance


----------



## esweeeny

Hi Kitsune- I need an edit for Konoha already. I recently reset and wanted to change Frita to Mira, and erik to Papi<3


----------



## kasane

Luna Moonbug's second and third signatures









- - - Post Merge - - -



esweeeny said:


> Hi Kitsune- I need an edit for Konoha already. I recently reset and wanted to change Frita to Mira, and erik to Papi<3



Got it, that'll cost 10TBT c:
Send them over and I'll upload the updated version!


----------



## kasane

Plasticlizard's signature is done!
Please send the payment~ c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

ADanishMuffin's update!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

KitsuneNikki said:


> Plasticlizard's signature is done!
> Please send the payment~ c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ADanishMuffin's update!



Oooh, very nice! Thanks so much!


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> Luna Moonbug's second and third signatures



THIS IS SO AWESOME....THANK YOU....wow....


----------



## Luna Moonbug

@kitsune

i found this site and i uploaded all the signatures you made me and now my signatures are rotating randomly...super kewl


----------



## Luna Moonbug

hi Kitsune

on the chopper signature, is there anyway you can add my town on top middle of the picture?
in between the fc and da?  same font and same size font with the fc/da..
and the Mayor Luna on the bottom left of the signature same size and font of the fc/da
thank you..i'll pay for the changes, let me know how much...thanks heaps


----------



## esweeeny

KitsuneNikki said:


> Luna Moonbug's second and third signatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, that'll cost 10TBT c:
> Send them over and I'll upload the updated version!



Okay will send when I get homee today thank you!


----------



## Plasticlizards

Paid


----------



## cheezyfries

*Mayor: Marissa*
*Town: Candylnd*
*Friend Code (optional): 4313-2027-0476*
*Dream Address (optional):*
*Villagers (optional):*
*Dreamies (optional): Molly (obtained), Filbert (obtained), Beau (obtained), Poppy(obtained), Papi, Whitney(obtained), Mint, Cookie(obtained), Biskit, and Skye*
*Names under them? Yes*
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie): Golden rose for the dreamies obtained*
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? any formation is fine*
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text): you deicde*
*Main text colour: you decide*
*Font (if left blank, I will decide): you decide*
*Signature background (provide the URL):http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/w19_zpsd42a10a9.gif.html?sort=3&o=81*
*Animated sig? Yes*
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star) No*
*Coloured border? (Does NOT apply to a rectangular signature)*
*Curved/rounded border? (ONLY APPLIES TO A RECTANGULAR CURVED SIGNATURE) Yes*
*Transparent white strip? No* 
*Any extra add-ons? *


----------



## kasane

Luna Moonbug said:


> hi Kitsune
> 
> on the chopper signature, is there anyway you can add my town on top middle of the picture?
> in between the fc and da?  same font and same size font with the fc/da..
> and the Mayor Luna on the bottom left of the signature same size and font of the fc/da
> thank you..i'll pay for the changes, let me know how much...thanks heaps



Sure, I'll edit it!
No need to pay me ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Plasticlizards said:


> Paid



Thanks! Received





- - - Post Merge - - -

@cheezyfries
Noted order! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

*The discounted prices will go back to normal tomorrow*


----------



## kasane

*Made myself a signature that has both of my towns in one gif!




Not sure if anyone would be interested in this sort of signature :/
*


----------



## LaBelleFleur

I'd like to order a signature please!

*Mayor: Kaitlin*
*Town: Termina*
*Friend Code (optional): N/A*
*Dream Address (optional): 4100-2176-9405*
*Villagers (optional): N/A*
*Dreamies (optional): Chrissy, Hamlet (obtained), Lily, Lobo (obtained), Marshal (obtained), Phoebe (obtained), Savannah, Yuka, Zucker (obtained)*
*Names under them? No*
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie): Pink Carnation for obtained*
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? If you could get all of the villagers standing on the planet without looking crowded, that would be cool, but I realize this is probably an impossible request so don't worry about it*
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text): #F4457A (or if there's something you think would go better, go ahead)*
*Main text colour: White*
*Font (if left blank, I will decide): Kaitlin - Airplanes in the Night Sky, Termina - The Only Exception (or anything, if you think something else would look better)*
*Signature background (provide the URL): http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/664383ivgvjbjeug_zps277fa972.gif.html*
*Animated sig? Yes*
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star) No*
*Coloured border? (Does NOT apply to a rectangular signature) N/A*
*Curved/rounded border? (ONLY APPLIES TO A RECTANGULAR CURVED SIGNATURE) Yes*
*Transparent white strip? No* 
*Any extra add-ons? Can you please add a little note (like the obtained note) that says "Native Fruit" with a sprite of a perfect cherry?*

Please let me know how much I owe you (not sure if I made it in time for the discount pricing, it's just past 3 a.m. here haha I spent like an hour looking through all the backgrounds). Thanks so much!


----------



## Plasticlizards

Ahh, it looks amazing!! Thanks !!


----------



## cheezyfries

I'm really sorry but I now have Skye, could you please add that to my signature? thank you! i can pay if needed.


----------



## kasane

cheezyfries said:


> I'm really sorry but I now have Skye, could you please add that to my signature? thank you! i can pay if needed.



I'll add that in, no need to pay me extra ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

@LaBelleFleur 
I'll still give you the discount, no worries! ^^


----------



## esweeeny

KitsuneNikki said:


> *Made myself a signature that has both of my towns in one gif!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone would be interested in this sort of signature :/
> *



i would love to order that
also celia changed to gayle

IOM SO SORRY that should be the last change! lol


----------



## kasane

esweeeny said:


> i would love to order that
> also celia changed to gayle
> 
> IOM SO SORRY that should be the last change! lol



No worries! ^^
For the fading/changing signature, do you mind if you pay me a bit extra? It takes some time to do it >_<'


----------



## esweeeny

yes girl name your price!


----------



## kasane

esweeeny said:


> yes girl name your price!



Lol XD
I don't know what's the most suitable price, so how about somewhere along 30TBT? This is included in your update, meaning that updates costs 10/20TBT, but the fading option is 30TBT. If that makes any sense ಠ_ಠ


----------



## esweeeny

yes that works love! Sending the tbt your way!


----------



## kasane

esweeeny said:


> yes that works love! Sending the tbt your way!



Aww your message is so sweet ;u; <33
I'll let you know when I'm done ^^


----------



## esweeeny

ok yay!


----------



## kasane

@esweeny





I made it a bit slower for viewing purposes c:

----------------------------------------------------------------------

@Luna Moonbug
Second signature has been edited!





----------------------------------------------------------------------

@LaBelleFleur
Signature is done!





----------------------------------------------------------------------
cheezyfries' signature is done. 
Awaiting payment then I will upload sig


----------



## sej

*Mayor:* Sej
*Town:* Yo!
*Friend Code (optional):* n/a
*Dream Address (optional):* n/a
*Villagers (optional):* Bill, Marshal, Derwin, Hamphrey, Buck, Whitney, Astrid, Lolly, Axel
*Dreamies (optional):* n/a
*Names under them?* No thanks
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* White feather =Keeping(Marshal, Whitney, Lolly, Hamphrey.)
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? * Scattered everywhere
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* White
*Main text colour:* A lilac colour
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* airplanes in the night sky
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...t1x21roozkr_zps868c836a.gif.html?sort=3&o=169 (it was so hard to decide!)
*Animated sig?* Yes please
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* No thanks c:
*Coloured border? (Does NOT apply to a rectangular signature)* Black?
*Curved/rounded border? (ONLY APPLIES TO A RECTANGULAR CURVED SIGNATURE)* Can the border the rounded? Or not?
*Transparent white strip?* Yes please c:
*Any extra add-ons?* Nope! c:

70 TBT right? c:


----------



## kasane

@Sej
Accepted order, and since you ordered a signature from me before you can just pay 60TBT~ ^^
Oh and the curved/rounded border is basically the same thing :d


----------



## sej

KitsuneNikki said:


> @Sej
> Accepted order, and since you ordered a signature from me before you can just pay 60TBT~ ^^



Aww ty! c:
Sending TBT now C:


----------



## kasane

Sej said:


> Aww ty! c:
> Sending TBT now C:



You're welcome~
I'll get to work on your signature tomorrow since I'm going to sleep in ~half an hour


----------



## Chiisanacx

*Mayor:* Chiisana
*Town:* Cherry
*Friend Code (optional):* 1435-6260-3035
*Dream Address (optional):* 
*Villagers (optional):* Rudy, Cheri, Kyle, Cobb, Rooney, Chow, Drago, Friga, Punchy
*Dreamies (optional):* Rudy (Obtained), Merengue, Marshal, Felicity, Lucky, Poppy
*Names under them?* Yes pls c:
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):*  Obtained-Cake, unobtained-orange
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* Scattered around the room , one sitting at the piano c:
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* You decide~ I don't know what colour will match with the bg
*Main text colour:* You decide c:
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Something cute that goes with the background
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s625/Kitsune-Nikki/a17_zpsdxhywqnc.gif
*Animated sig?* yes 
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)*
*Coloured border? * Pink ~ something that matches with the sig 
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* yes
*Transparent white strip?* If the colours clash okay c:
*Any extra add-ons?* no c:


----------



## Luna Moonbug

@Luna Moonbug
Second signature has been edited!







thank you so much Kitsune


----------



## esweeeny

Oh it's beautiful. Thank you so much! But could you edit celia to gayle? I'm so sorry! I paid you an extra 10tbt for that I think I paid you 40. If you need more let me know lol.


----------



## cheezyfries

TBT is sent!


----------



## Ray-ACP

*Mayor:* Ray
*Town:* Forest
*Friend Code (optional):* 0087-2289-4754
*Dream Address (optional):* 6600-4843-8666
*Villagers (optional):* No Villagers
*Dreamies (optional):* Erik, Bam, Zucker, Kyle, Leonardo, Lolly, Kody, Sparro, Walker, Beau
*Names under them?* Yes <3
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* Dreamie
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* All in a line.
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* White
*Main text colour:* Blue (Dark)
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Something calm but artistic.
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://31.media.tumblr.com/c98a8a5193fa51eb12c20fa318ac9abe/tumblr_mvn5t2RY121smvw7po1_500.gif Crop this to have the center part please.
*Animated sig?* Yes
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* No thanks!
*Coloured border? * White
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* Nah
*Transparent white strip?*  No thanks
*Any extra add-ons?* Can you put these in the pic somewhere please = p

http://static.tumblr.com/63fddbcff268c2012627615ebf7960d5/sdfixit/shxmzse98/tumblr_static_me.gif

Also can you put a generic villager guy wearing a wolly hat and sweater if you find one. If not it's ok, or just any boy mayor character. I mean the male character you play as.

Also I got a bit confused as to how much it would cost, could you pm me and i'll send you the money thanks = 3


----------



## LaBelleFleur

KitsuneNikki said:


> @LaBelleFleur
> Signature is done!



It looks absolutely awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## kasane

esweeeny said:


> Oh it's beautiful. Thank you so much! But could you edit celia to gayle? I'm so sorry! I paid you an extra 10tbt for that I think I paid you 40. If you need more let me know lol.



Sure, will edit when I get the time ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> TBT is sent!



Thanks!
Will upload when I can get on my laptop

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Chiisanacx, @Remnantique
Orders accepted ^^


----------



## esweeeny

Okaii thanks so much ^.^


----------



## Chiisanacx

Thanks!


----------



## kasane

Sej's signature is finished~


----------



## kasane

Chiisanacx's signature is finished, awaiting payment


----------



## Chiisanacx

Oh Kitsune its 80 TBT right? Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## kasane

Chiisanacx said:


> Oh Kitsune its 80 TBT right? Correct me if I'm wrong



It's 70 ^^


----------



## Chiisanacx

Sent thanks!


----------



## kasane

Chiisanacx said:


> Sent thanks!



Thanks, received!


----------



## Chiisanacx

OMG I LOVE IT <3333333 TYSM


----------



## kasane

esweeny's update


----------



## sej

KitsuneNikki said:


> Sej's signature is finished~



Thank you! C:
Just one tiny thing, would it be possible to get the obtained changed to keeping? 
Sorry if I put obtained omg
EDIT​


Sej said:


> *Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* White feather =Keeping(Marshal, Whitney, Lolly, Hamphrey.)


I did put keeping but it's ok c:


----------



## Ray-ACP

Thanks for accepting the order! I'll transfer the bells now


----------



## kasane

Sej said:


> Thank you! C:
> Just one tiny thing, would it be possible to get the obtained changed to keeping?
> Sorry if I put obtained omg
> EDIT​
> I did put keeping but it's ok c:



Woops that's my fault >~<"
I usually put obtained, but I'll change it


----------



## cheezyfries

hi, can i please have my signature now? thank you!


----------



## kasane

cheezyfries said:


> hi, can i please have my signature now? thank you!



Aah I'm so sorry ;-;
Here you go





-------------------------------------------------------------



KitsuneNikki said:


> Woops that's my fault >~<"
> I usually put obtained, but I'll change it



Edited it to keeping





-------------------------------------------------------------

For some reason, my area has been getting some power cuts for the last three days :/
Just a heads up if I don't reply to you in a reasonable amount of time


----------



## cheezyfries

ahh i love it! i'm really sorry but i have poppy, not papi, could you change that? i can send 10 TBT if necessary!


----------



## daiyuflower

Hi, could I get my signature updated?  
I've just obtained Lucky (so I'd like to move him to the left of Ankha), and I'd like to replace Pashmina with Muffy as a dreamie.  Thanks!  ^_^

I can send along the 10 BTB.


----------



## kasane

cheezyfries said:


> ahh i love it! i'm really sorry but i have poppy, not papi, could you change that? i can send 10 TBT if necessary!



Sure, no need to pay me ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



daiyuflower said:


> Hi, could I get my signature updated?
> I've just obtained Lucky (so I'd like to move him to the left of Ankha), and I'd like to replace Pashmina with Muffy as a dreamie.  Thanks!  ^_^
> 
> I can send along the 10 BTB.



Yup, 10 TBT/BTB


----------



## daiyuflower

Payment sent!  Thanks!


----------



## daiyuflower

Whoops and one more thing--I think I'd like to swap out Pashimina for Deirdre actually, not Muffy.  Thanks again!


----------



## kasane

cheezyfries' update




------------------------------------------------------------------
daiyuflower's update


----------



## Ray-ACP

Hey = 3 is my signature ready? I transferred the bells yesterday or the day before I can't remember


----------



## daiyuflower

Thank you!


----------



## kasane

Remnantique said:


> Hey = 3 is my signature ready? I transferred the bells yesterday or the day before I can't remember



Like I said, almost >.<
I need to do a few finishing touches and then upload it but I can't get onto my laptop now


----------



## Ray-ACP

Sorry >_< i sent this message before i read the pm lol


----------



## kasane

Remnantique said:


> Sorry >_< i sent this message before i read the pm lol



Ah lol it's ok XD


----------



## kasane

Remnantique's signature is done and sent through PM


----------



## kasane

Everyone's updates should have been done and uploaded here. If I have missed you by accident, please let me know


----------



## kasane




----------



## Luna Moonbug

Hi Kitsune..I'm back again lol..  i have multiple order...hope that's okay...i'm in no hurry...you can do them at your convenience..thank you again  

4th signature order

*Mayor:* Luna
*Town:* Moonbug
*Friend Code (optional):* 1650-1794-4598
*Dream Address (optional):* 4200-2128-1496
*Villagers (optional):* Bones, Daisy, Astrid, Bianca, Blanche, Apple, Tia, Chevre, Lucy, Whitney
*Dreamies (optional):* all dreamies obtained
*Names under them?* yes
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* obtained-chocolate cupcake
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)*  2 on top by the grassy on floating lake, 2 on stairs, 4 on stepping stone - 4 big stepping stone, 2 below the floating lake
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* i'll let u decide what's best
*Main text colour:*  i'll let u decide what's best
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):*  i'll let u decide what's best
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s625/Kitsune-Nikki/a7_zpsqibw6tdp.gif
*Animated sig?* yes
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* no
*Coloured border? * no
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* curved
*Transparent white strip?* no
*Any extra add-ons?* will it be possible for you to remove the "cat dome" and add chopper instead?  you can decide what's best...let me know of how much total and i will send tbt bells immediately......thanks again  


- - - Post Merge - - -

Hi Kitsune..I'm back again lol..  i have multiple order...hope that's okay...i'm in no hurry...you can do them at your convenience..thank you again 

5th signature order

*Mayor:* Luna
*Town:* Moonbug
*Friend Code (optional):* 1650-1794-4598
*Dream Address (optional):* 4200-2128-1496
*Villagers (optional):* Bones, Daisy, Astrid, Bianca, Blanche, Apple, Tia, Chevre, Lucy, Whitney
*Dreamies (optional):* all dreamies obtained
*Names under them?* yes
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* obtained-pink carnation
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* you can spread them on the clouds..
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* i'll let u decide what's best
*Main text colour:*  i'll let u decide what's best
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):*  i'll let u decide what's best - font size - not too big 
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/a10_zpshwztnupu.gif.html
*Animated sig?* yes
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* no
*Coloured border? * no
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* curved
*Transparent white strip?* no
*Any extra add-ons?* will it be possible for you to add my mayor...like before...put her in the middle...3x bigger than the villagers...please put fc on top left, town on top middle, DA on top right...and please add the flying chopper, maybe 2x bigger the size of the villager on the middle far right of the background (hope this makes sense lol)....if there's extra charge for the add-ons..its okay...just let me know...thank you


----------



## queertactics

*Mayor:* can I not? like I'd really rather it just be about my town not me you dig
*Town:* Nowhere
*Friend Code (optional):* Nah
*Dream Address (optional):* 4500 - 2199 - 7245 
*Villagers (optional):* Lionel, Chevre, Nan, Boomer, Bree, Kevin, Bruce (please keep this order) 
*Dreamies (optional):* Nah
*Names under them?* Yes please!!
*Sprite indication:* nope
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation?* all in a straight line, in the listed order
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* Black
*Main text colour:* White
*Font :* A Day In September 
*Signature background (provide the URL):*
*Animated sig?* Nope!
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* No thanks! 
*Coloured border? * No thanks~!
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* YES PLEASE
*Transparent white strip?* no thank you
*Any extra add-ons?* no!


----------



## Luna Moonbug

*6th signature*

 6th signature  
(did i say no hurry...at your convenience lol)

*Mayor:* Luna
*Town:* Moonbug
*Friend Code (optional):* 1650-1794-4598
*Dream Address (optional):* 4200-2128-1496
*Villagers (optional):* Bones, Daisy, Astrid, Bianca, Blanche, Apple, Tia, Chevre, Lucy, Whitney
*Names under them?* yes
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* 2 by the house-green grassy part, "apple" on the bench ; then you can spread the rest on the grassy part of the picture..
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* i'll let you decide
*Main text colour:* i'll let you decide
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* i'll let you decide - but not too big though...
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/q11_zpsjtg23a9f.gif.html
*Animated sig?* yes
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* no
*Coloured border? * yes - i'll let you decide what's best
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* curved
*Transparent white strip?* no
*Any extra add-ons?*  .please put fc on top left, town on top middle, DA on top right
please add chopper on the lake maybe 3x bigger than the villagers.....thanks again...


----------



## kasane

@Luna Moonbug
Noted all three orders ^^
If you don't mind, I'll have to prioritize yours last since you're ordering more than one signature from me. But do you want me to send you all three signatures together when I'm done or would you like each of them as soon as I finish them?
And for the fourth signature, what sprite do you mean by chocolate cupcake? There's a chocolate heart like this --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




----------------------------------------------
@queertactics
Lol sure, Mayor name is optional XP
But I don't see the signature background or the URL :/
Did you forget to include it by accident?

- - - Post Merge - - -

*H e a d s • U p*
My holiday break is going to be over in around two weeks, which means that I may not have as much time to make signatures and my parents want me to heavily focus on my studies. 
I may or may not put the shop on a hiatus, but I'll see what I can do​


----------



## Luna Moonbug

*3 signature orders*



KitsuneNikki said:


> @Luna Moonbug
> Noted all three orders ^^
> If you don't mind, I'll have to prioritize yours last since you're ordering more than one signature from me. But do you want me to send you all three signatures together when I'm done or would you like each of them as soon as I finish them?
> And for the fourth signature, what sprite do you mean by chocolate cupcake? There's a chocolate heart like this -->



thank you for accepting my 3 orders....do you know how much it will cost for each signature?..i will send bells as soon as you tell me the price....

if you could please send me the signature as soon as your finish with one...and yes chocolate heart is perfect 

please don't close the shop....you can come back when your free...you can put a close sign temporarily...or something...lol..
to be honest i only earn tbt bells so i can spend it in your shop..lmao....


----------



## queertactics

KitsuneNikki said:


> @Luna Moonbug
> Noted all three orders ^^
> If you don't mind, I'll have to prioritize yours last since you're ordering more than one signature from me. But do you want me to send you all three signatures together when I'm done or would you like each of them as soon as I finish them?
> And for the fourth signature, what sprite do you mean by chocolate cupcake? There's a chocolate heart like this -->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> @queertactics
> Lol sure, Mayor name is optional XP
> But I don't see the signature background or the URL :/
> Did you forget to include it by accident?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *H e a d s • U p*
> My holiday break is going to be over in around two weeks, which means that I may not have as much time to make signatures and my parents want me to heavily focus on my studies.
> I may or may not put the shop on a hiatus, but I'll see what I can do​



Oh, sorry about that! I pasted the wrong link. x) my bad! Ahahaha. Let me get you that link right now...


----------



## ellabunny

wait whats a ref?

signatures are the ones on the bottom but the ref??


uh also how do you put an avatar on yourself


----------



## kasane

ellabunny said:


> wait whats a ref?
> 
> signatures are the ones on the bottom but the ref??
> 
> 
> uh also how do you put an avatar on yourself



A ref(erence) sheet is usually a guidance for artists when they draw. So basically to give them an idea what to draw. E.g: Hair, eye colours, outfit, etc.

To put an avatar, click Settings.
Then on the left column, find Edit Avatar. And you can choose an image to be your avatar.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luna Moonbug said:


> thank you for accepting my 3 orders....do you know how much it will cost for each signature?..i will send bells as soon as you tell me the price....
> 
> if you could please send me the signature as soon as your finish with one...and yes chocolate heart is perfect
> 
> please don't close the shop....you can come back when your free...you can put a close sign temporarily...or something...lol..
> to be honest i only earn tbt bells so i can spend it in your shop..lmao....



Sure, I'll send them one by one 
It'll cost 180TBT altogether ^^
This year is the first year for the internal and external exams which will be recorded, so I'll definitely have to leave the shop a few weeks prior to the exam dates. Exams scare me ;-;
I could probably open one or two slots at a time, but it'll take longer to make the signature. Maybe I'll have some more time in the weekends. I'll see how I manage my time this year 

- - - Post Merge - - -



queertactics said:


> Oh, sorry about that! I pasted the wrong link. x) my bad! Ahahaha. Let me get you that link right now...
> 
> View attachment 80882



Thanks! I'll be done with your signature soon c:


----------



## kasane

queertactic's signature is finished


----------



## ellabunny

*Mayor:* Momo
*Town:* Penguin
*Friend Code (optional):* 1907-9682-2906
*Dream Address (optional):* 4900-5060-7095
*Villagers (optional):* apollo
*Dreamies (optional):* lolly felicity stitches marshal merengue beau fauna diana julian [apollo obtaained]
*Names under them?* yes
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* dreamie obtained: blue candy unobtained: red candy
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)*
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* blue from the background
*Main text colour:* white from the back ground 
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* a gentle touch
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...if29do1_400_zpsa78b39f6.gif.html?sort=3&o=128
*Animated sig?* no
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* no
*Coloured border? * the white from the BG
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* yes
*Transparent white strip?* no
*Any extra add-ons?* no


----------



## kasane

@ellabunny
A slot just opened up XD
So is there any specific line up for the villagers/Dreamies? Or the 5 at the top and 5 at the bottom since you left it blank?


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> Sure, I'll send them one by one
> It'll cost 180TBT altogether ^^
> This year is the first year for the internal and external exams which will be recorded, so I'll definitely have to leave the shop a few weeks prior to the exam dates. Exams scare me ;-;
> I could probably open one or two slots at a time, but it'll take longer to make the signature. Maybe I'll have some more time in the weekends. I'll see how I manage my time this year



hi Kitsune,

i just sent the full payment for all 3 sigs.
thanks  looking forward to seeing it

i'm a such a procrastinator when it comes to exams, i use to cram it the night before lol....such a bad habit...
i love doing homework or home projects, but when it comes to exams, ugh lol.....my experience, study and always get a good night sleep prior to it...goodluck with your exams...


----------



## queertactics

KitsuneNikki said:


> queertactic's signature is finished



Aaaaaah!! That was so fast and I love it so much thank you so much!! ! !  ! ! (; U ; ) ~ <3 <3 <3 thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## ellabunny

if you could just randomly place them anywhere  that would be awesome XD

like not particularly lined up but sorta like the 'lilium' version you have~


----------



## kasane

Luna Moonbug said:


> hi Kitsune,
> 
> i just sent the full payment for all 3 sigs.
> thanks  looking forward to seeing it
> 
> i'm a such a procrastinator when it comes to exams, i use to cram it the night before lol....such a bad habit...
> i love doing homework or home projects, but when it comes to exams, ugh lol.....my experience, study and always get a good night sleep prior to it...goodluck with your exams...



Received ^^
Here's your fourth signature done





- - - Post Merge - - -



queertactics said:


> Aaaaaah!! That was so fast and I love it so much thank you so much!! ! !  ! ! (; U ; ) ~ <3 <3 <3 thank you thank you thank you!



Glad you like it~~~ >u<


----------



## Luna Moonbug

*4th signature*



KitsuneNikki said:


> Received ^^
> Here's your fourth signature done



super cool....its great...thank you


----------



## kasane

Luna Moonbug said:


> super cool....its great...thank you



Fifth sig


----------



## sweetmusic

Omg those signatures are so pretty! T-T are you still accepting any order now?


----------



## ellabunny

btw when should i send my payment over? 50tbt right?


----------



## kasane

sweetmusic said:


> Omg those signatures are so pretty! T-T are you still accepting any order now?



Right now it's full, sorry >~<
I can notify you a slot opens up if you'd like though

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabunny said:


> btw when should i send my payment over? 50tbt right?



You can send it now or when I'm done


----------



## sweetmusic

Yes please! I've subscribed to this thread too


----------



## sweetmusic

Mayor: Kitty
Town: Rainbow
Friend Code (optional): -
Dream Address (optional): -
Villagers (optional): : sprinkle, merengue, fauna, diana, muffy, peanut, francine, beau, stitches, marshal
Dreamies (optional): all dreamies obtained
Names under them? no
Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie): obtained- strawberry shortcake 
Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom): all scattered around
Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text): i'll let u decide 
Main text colour: peach pink
Font (if left blank, I will decide): airplanes in the night sky
Signature background (provide the URL): http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...fjowdo1_500_zpsdb45991e.gif.html?sort=3&o=125
Animated sig? yes
Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star) no
Coloured border? no
Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature) curved
Transparent white strip? no
Any extra add-ons? no


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> Fifth sig



YOU'RE SOOO AWESOME..THANKS HEAPS LOL...


----------



## hikaricities

hey!I know your slots are full but I was wondering if you could update my signature when your slots are open? (I have obtained Agnes and Willow c Also Tia is no longer a dreamie (can't handle having two normals...) could you replace her with Beau? or would you have to make me an entirely new signature?


----------



## Mercedes

*Mayor:* Mercedes
*Town:* Rainfall 
*Background:* Rainbow (the one on display) 
*Clothing (provide pictures as well please!):* https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAAADVHiR9hZRsw 
https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAAADVHiR9gsfDQ
https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAAADVHiR-GtzrQ
https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAAADVHiR-P1PSw
*Pictures of in-game clothing items?*yes 
*Name of in-game clothing items?* sherling boots, star hair pin, post op patch 
*Colour Palette?* yes please
*Colour Palette shape (circle, heart, star, etc.)*  heart
*Font:* Cookie Monster 
*Main colour:* what looks good
*Outline text colour:* pink
*Any art?* not yet 
*Curved/rounded border?* curved
*Any extra add-ons?* no thank you


----------



## ensyfer

Hi there. 

*Mayor:* Vi
*Town:* Piltover
*Friend Code (optional):* 5301-1018-0812
*Dream Address (optional):*
*Villagers (optional):*
*Dreamies (optional):* Lucky, Blanche, Genji, Skye, Zell, Diana, Kabuki, Olivia, Tangy, Felicity.
*Names under them?* Yes please c:
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* Green leaf = Obtained. (Lucky is the only one that I have obtained)
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation?* 5 on the top, 5 on the bottom.
*Outline text colour :* White
*Main text colour:* #73C5C9
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Skinnythoughts
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...fjowdo1_500_zps24d7ef2c.gif.html?sort=3&o=124
*Animated sig?* Yes.
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* No.
*Coloured border? *
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)*No.
*Transparent white strip?* Only if needed! c:
*Any extra add-ons?*


----------



## Mercedes

ensyfer said:


> Hi there.
> 
> *Mayor:* Vi
> *Town:* Piltover
> *Friend Code (optional):* 5301-1018-0812
> *Dream Address (optional):*
> *Villagers (optional):*
> *Dreamies (optional):* Lucky, Blanche, Genji, Skye, Zell, Diana, Kabuki, Olivia, Tangy, Felicity.
> *Names under them?* Yes please c:
> *Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* Green leaf = Obtained. (Lucky is the only one that I have obtained)
> *Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation?* 5 on the top, 5 on the bottom.
> *Outline text colour :* White
> *Main text colour:* #73C5C9
> *Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Skinnythoughts
> *Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...fjowdo1_500_zps24d7ef2c.gif.html?sort=3&o=124
> *Animated sig?* Yes.
> *Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* No.
> *Coloured border? *
> *Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)*No.
> *Transparent white strip?* Only if needed! c:
> *Any extra add-ons?*


His sig slots are closed  but his ref shop is open


----------



## kasane

hikaricities said:


> hey!I know your slots are full but I was wondering if you could update my signature when your slots are open? (I have obtained Agnes and Willow c Also Tia is no longer a dreamie (can't handle having two normals...) could you replace her with Beau? or would you have to make me an entirely new signature?



Updates don't count with the slots, I usually update a sig whenever possible
I'm only changing the villagers/Dreamies, so that's an update for 20TBT. Unless you want a new signature?

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Luckypinch
Accepted, and I'm a girl XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

@ensyfer
Signature slots are full, sorry >~<
I can put your order in when there's a free slot though


----------



## hikaricities

KitsuneNikki said:


> Updates don't count with the slots, I usually update a sig whenever possible
> I'm only changing the villagers/Dreamies, so that's an update for 20TBT. Unless you want a new signature?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Luckypinch
> Accepted, and I'm a girl XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @ensyfer
> Signature slots are full, sorry >~<
> I can put your order in when there's a free slot though



Okay, so for 20TBT you'll only be able add the two villagers I obtained or only replace tia with beau?? (Sorry I'm a bit confused haha)


----------



## kasane

hikaricities said:


> Okay, so for 20TBT you'll only be able add the two villagers I obtained or only replace tia with beau?? (Sorry I'm a bit confused haha)



I'll update everything that you listed for 20


----------



## Mercedes

KitsuneNikki said:


> I'll update everything that you listed for 20



How long does it take to make a ref sheet?


----------



## hikaricities

KitsuneNikki said:


> I'll update everything that you listed for 20



Okay, that would be wonderful! c: I'll send you the 20TBT right now.


----------



## kasane

Luckypinch said:


> How long does it take to make a ref sheet?



Probably around 20-30 minutes?
I usually work on sigs/refs in the night


----------



## Mercedes

KitsuneNikki said:


> Probably around 20-30 minutes?
> I usually work on sigs/refs in the night



Ok :3: I just wanna add it on my art request thread xD


----------



## kasane

Luna Moonbug's sixth signature


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> Luna Moonbug's sixth signature



i am sooo happy....thank you sooo much
i love it....everytime people ask me for my fc
i post your signatures...lol....i post it on facebook acnl groups
weebly lol....super kewl....


----------



## kasane

ellabunny's signature


----------



## ellabunny

thanks so much! it looks awesome~~

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait what does it mean when it says

"This PNG image has the incorrect file extension."


----------



## kasane

ellabunny said:


> thanks so much! it looks awesome~~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> wait what does it mean when it says
> 
> "This PNG image has the incorrect file extension."



That's weird :/
Are you trying to upload the image from your computer?
Just put 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 around the image URL (URL goes where the * is)
Right click the image and find Copy image URL


----------



## ellabunny

it keeps saying invalid file now? i dont know whats wrong ;W;


----------



## kasane

ellabunny said:


> it keeps saying invalid file now? i dont know whats wrong ;W;



Try this


		HTML:
	

[IMG]http://i60.tinypic.com/2a0gtxz.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ellabunny

KitsuneNikki said:


> Try this
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i60.tinypic.com/2a0gtxz.jpg[/IMG]





i copied and pasted it into the URL section but it still doesnt work?

would you mind if i did a join me and maybe if you see me do it you could see whats wrong?


----------



## kasane

ellabunny said:


> i copied and pasted it into the URL section but it still doesnt work?
> 
> would you mind if i did a join me and maybe if you see me do it you could see whats wrong?



Sure, go ahead! That's weird though :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and did you go into here, to copy and paste the code?


----------



## ellabunny

yes i did!

sorry i took so long i realize you're not on right now but send me a pm when you are~~

i dont know why its not working but yeah..


----------



## Luna Moonbug

*this is it for awhile lol...i know your busy with school...thank you so much*

one more?  ...lol...thank you...trying to get this done before your too busy with school....
this one is a different friend code....its my cycle towns...no dreamies....just some messages

*Mayor:* Luna / Lunafair
*Cycling Towns:* Moonbug, Moonfair, Olympus, Atlantis
*Friend Code:* 0877-0855-8623
*Main text colour:* i'll let you decide
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* verdana
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/q4_zps3iyfntgx.gif.html?sort=3&o=32
*Animated sig?* yes
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* no
*Coloured border? * no
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* curved
*Any extra add-ons?* please put chopper on the picnic blanket..maybe 10x bigger than your mini villager..thank you..
Mayor Luna/Lunafair on the left bottom side of picture...
cycling towns <--wording on the top middle....then below it...the four cycling town names in one line
please make sure you add "cycling town" instead of just "town"


----------



## deerui

will you do an oc ref?​


----------



## Luna Moonbug

ellabunny said:


> i copied and pasted it into the URL section but it still doesnt work?
> 
> would you mind if i did a join me and maybe if you see me do it you could see whats wrong?



try copy and past it to the signature box


----------



## PlasmaPower

Ignore this post.


----------



## kasane

yuchuei said:


> will you do an oc ref?​



Sure, why not? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Luna Moonbug
Four cycling towns wow o_o
Lol good luck with the cycling! And order accepted c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> Ignore this post.



Okay???
I just got up half an hour ago


----------



## Luna Moonbug

*cycle town signature*



KitsuneNikki said:


> @Luna Moonbug
> Four cycling towns wow o_o
> Lol good luck with the cycling! And order accepted c:



oh thank you thank you....yeah...four cycling town....i'm insane that way...lmao...i got to earn those bells...got to get more signatures...later..i promise...much much later..lmao....
its 60 tbt right? i'll send it right now


----------



## hikaricities

*Mayor:* Jennie
*Town:* Evermore
*Friend Code (optional):*4511-1828-6826
Dream Address (optional):n/a
*Villagers (optional):* n/a
*Dreamies (optional):* Apollo, Molly, Kid Cat, Julian(obtained), Colton, Stitches, Beau, Agnes, Felicity,and Willow(obtained) 
*Names under them?* yes please! c:
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* obtained= cake sprite
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation?* (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom) 5 at the top and five at the bottom 
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* white
*Main text colour*: whatever you think looks nice! c: (if I have to choose a main text color then a light-ish red)
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* can you use the same font thats in my current sig? (if not then I'll leave the font up to you! c
*Signature background (provide the URL):*http://media.tumblr.com/83bc4a2c767ceb89fbdb8d4571900816/tumblr_inline_mr7tcmDqkm1qz4rgp.gif
*Animated sig?* yes c:
*Any borders?* (Cloud, Heart, Star) n/a
*Coloured border?* (Does NOT apply to a rectangular signature) n/a
*Curved/rounded border?* (ONLY APPLIES TO A RECTANGULAR CURVED SIGNATURE) no thank you 
*Transparent white strip?* no thank you! unless it is necessary 
*Any extra add-ons? *can you also add my native fruit(apples) please? thank you and take your time c:


----------



## kasane

@hikaricities
Accepted!
Since you already ordered a signature from me, you'll get a discount ^^


----------



## kasane

Luna Moonbug's 7th signature


----------



## hikaricities

KitsuneNikki said:


> @hikaricities
> Accepted!
> Since you already ordered a signature from me, you'll get a discount ^^


really? that's awesome c: how much will it be then? I'll send the TBT over when I'm on my laptop!


----------



## kasane

hikaricities said:


> really? that's awesome c: how much will it be then? I'll send the TBT over when I'm on my laptop!



60TBT ^^
I'm about to go to sleep in 5 minutes anyways XD


----------



## Luna Moonbug

*7th signature - cycling town*



KitsuneNikki said:


> Luna Moonbug's 7th signature



super fast....thank you Kitsune


----------



## milkyi

*Mayor:* Yuelia
*Town:* Lunares
*Friend Code (optional):* 1779-2140-9633
*Dream Address (optional):* I don't have one UwU
*Villagers (optional):*Yes they are Elmer Gruff Purrl Merry Molly Hans Hazel Ruby Rudy and Katt
*Dreamies (optional):* Yes they are Purrl Hazel Rudy Wolfgang Tabby Katt Bob Kid Cat Marina & Stitches
*Names under them?*Yes
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* Rainbow Feather- Dreamie Blue Feather-Keeping red Feather-Leaving
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* Villagers in a straight line dreamies in a straight line
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* Light PInk
*Main text colour:* Light Blue
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):*
*Signature background (provide the URL):*http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/a21_zpsfg4kgv0w.gif.html?sort=3&o=2
*Animated sig?*Yes Please.
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* No
*Coloured border? * No
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* Sure
*Transparent white strip?* Yes
*Any extra add-ons?* Make it fade with my other signature please. (Also tell me how much this is) Can you put a Pear on there? Also Date founded- April 8 2014


----------



## Chiisanacx

Heyaa Kitsune :3 ~ Could you do a few change ups on my siggy? 

Villager change ups: Remove Cobb, Chow and Poppy. Mark Marshal, Lucky & Felicity as obtained (cake), mark Kyle Cheri Punchy as keeping (pink rose)
How much would that cost ?


----------



## deerui

*Mayor:* well, its an OC, her name is Marina
*Town:* 
*Background:* file:///C:/Users/faith/Downloads/output_WlRr9W.gif
*Clothing (provide pictures as well please!):* 
*Pictures of in-game clothing items?*


Spoiler






*Colour Palette?* its at the end u wu 
*Colour Palette shape (circle, heart, star, etc.)* hearts! 
*Font:* skinny thoughts
*Main colour:* black
*Outline text colour:* whitee
*Any art?*


Spoiler






*Curved/rounded border?* round, yes
*Any extra add-ons?* Please set it up like this cx ? 



Spoiler






​


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Hi Kitsune 

if you could please change the friend code on all of my signatures....no hurry..new fc below....everything else is the same....just let me know how much for all 6 signatures    no hurry....thanks heaps <3

0877-0855-8623


----------



## cheezyfries

hi! can i get an update on my sig? instead of biskit, i would like rudy and he's obtained so there'd be a rose there! same with papi, please replace him with pietro! and could you replace cookie with francine? i don't have francine yet so she wouldn't have a rose, and it would be really cool if somewhere you could put a picture of cookie with a halo on top haha i accidentally moved her out of my town so rip cookie  please let me know how much it'd cost!


----------



## Ray-ACP

Hello! I've made a new town, would you be able to update the name of my town in my signature please? To Ray from Ivytree. Really easy thing to change. I'll need to change my dream address eventually but i'll leave that for another time. How much will that be? 10tbt?

Also can you change Walker to Wolfgang please = )

So in all:

Town name: Forest to Ivytree
Animals: Walker to Wolfgang


----------



## kasane

@Yuelia
Accepted!

@Chiisanacx
20TBT c:

@yuchuei
Accepted!

@Luna Moonbug
Sure thing, it'll be 20TBT 

@cheezyfries
Yup, 20TBT (and sorry about losing Cookie >~<)

@Remnantique
Okie, and that's 10TBT 

so much writing XD


- - - Post Merge - - -

sweetmusic's signature and Luckypinch's reference will be added soon
Currently on the iPad and I can't upload them right now


----------



## queertactics

Kitsune, can I comission a minor change? Id like to add Tangy the peppy kitten to my sig; not sure if thats 10 or 20 bells but its fine either way!


----------



## Mercedes

I paid for my red can I have it now?


----------



## Luna Moonbug

*6 signature - friend code changed....thanks heaps*



KitsuneNikki said:


> @Luna Moonbug
> Sure thing, it'll be 20TBT



awesomest...tbt transferred


----------



## Ray-ACP

Thanks x transferred. WOW you have so much bells lol


----------



## cheezyfries

bells sent and thank you!


----------



## milkyi

Kitsune How much is mine?


----------



## kasane

sweetmusic's signature






Luckypinch's reference





Sorry for wait guys! >_<

- - - Post Merge - - -



queertactics said:


> Kitsune, can I comission a minor change? Id like to add Tangy the peppy kitten to my sig; not sure if thats 10 or 20 bells but its fine either way!



That's fine!
10TBT c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yuelia said:


> Kitsune How much is mine?



60TBT


----------



## Mercedes

KitsuneNikki said:


> sweetmusic's signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckypinch's reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for wait guys! >_<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine!
> 10TBT c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 60TBT



Hell yeah thanks


----------



## Chiisanacx

Chiisanacx said:


> Heyaa Kitsune :3 ~ Could you do a few change ups on my siggy?
> 
> Villager change ups: Remove Cobb, Chow and Poppy. Mark Marshal, Lucky & Felicity as obtained (cake), mark Kyle Cheri Punchy as keeping (pink rose)
> How much would that cost ?



Cool Kitsune I'll transfer the tbt :3


----------



## kasane

~ Will be working on everyone's signatures and updates right now! ~​


----------



## kasane

*S i g n a t u r e s*
hikaricities





----------------------------------------------------

Yuelia




By the way, I'll make the two signatures fade to each other tomorrow. This is just the second signature so you could see it ^^


*U p d a t e s*
Chiisanacx





----------------------------------------------------

cheezyfries





----------------------------------------------------

queertactics





----------------------------------------------------

Remnantique





​

If I have not included your signature/reference/update, I will get to it tomorrow. I promise!


----------



## Chiisanacx

Omg Kitsune tysm!!


----------



## milkyi

Sent the bells!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KitsuneNikki said:


> *S i g n a t u r e s*
> hikaricities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> Yuelia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I'll make the two signatures fade to each other tomorrow. This is just the second signature so you could see it ^^
> ​




I sent c:​


----------



## Ray-ACP

Thanks for my update!


----------



## Lunartic.

These are absolutely ADORABLE! Being that I have no idea how to make signatures and these are so lovely, I'd like to order one!
*Mayor:* Gillian
*Town:* Rye
*Friend Code (optional):* 2595-0726-1426
*Dream Address (optional):* 
*Villagers (optional):*
*Dreamies (optional):* Lolly, Rosie, Beau, Bunnie, Molly, Gladys, Cube, Ruby, Aurora (Yes. I like having a very unbalanced unrealistic town hahah)
*Names under them?*  Yes please!
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* No. Too much work to constantly update... 
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* Just wherever looks good. I'll leave it to you.
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* Whatever looks best (not picky. Just preferably in the color scheme of the rest of the signature)
*Main text colour:* Same as above
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Seriously
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums...mblr_inline_mr7t56UEh61qz4rgp_zpsea14bac6.gif
*Animated sig?* Yes
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* No
*Coloured border? * No
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* Yes
*Transparent white strip?* No
*Any extra add-ons?* No

Sorry if this was super ambiguous... I'm rather indecisive and I trust your taste. Once again, these are incredibly cute and I'm very excited! Thanks so much~


----------



## cheezyfries

omg goshdarnit! i forgot to tell you, i have mint and francine now! i can pay you 10 tbt for this?


----------



## hikaricities

KitsuneNikki said:


> *S i g n a t u r e s*
> hikaricities



----------------------------------------------------
thank you so much for the lovely sig! I love it c:


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

*Mayor:* Yukari Yakumo
*Town:* Gensokyo
*Friend Code (optional):*0662-3626-3809
*Dream Address (optional):*no
*Villagers (optional):*Mira, Drago, Hazel, Kabuki, Coco, 
*Dreamies (optional):*Keaton, Olivia, Chrissy, Queenie, Bonbon
*Names under them?*yes
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):*Keeping: Basket of regular peaches, Dreamie: single perfect peach
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)*
in a line with 5 on top and 5 on bottom:
Mira, Kabuki, Chrissy, Drago, Hazel
Coco, Olivia, Keaton, Queenie, Bonbon
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):*black
*Main text colour:*
background 1: main text: http://www.colorpicker.com/e27df0; villager names: http://www.colorpicker.com/f7575a
background 2: main text:http://www.colorpicker.com/f7575a, villager names: http://www.colorpicker.com/f7575a
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):*All text except for villager names: Before the Rain; Villager Names: A Day in September
*Signature background (provide the URL):*
background 1:  http://i.imgur.com/Jq6FiOX.jpg
background 2(kinda big so feel free to make it small before cropping):  http://i.imgur.com/vDbKl3q.jpg
*Animated sig?*yes.  would like stars streaking across the sky. and a fading effect.
background 1:  would like the stars to go from top left to bottom right
background 2:  same shooting star effect just from top right to bottom left on background 2
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)*no
*Coloured border? *no
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)*no
*Transparent white strip?* no
*Any extra add-ons?*
a perfect apple bordering Mayor Yukari and FC with an animated sparkle,
phrase "Gensokyo Awaits You" instead of just town name,
these four sprites below it(same size as, and just above, the villager sprites; this order left to right):
http://i.imgur.com/Ho5V14I.png
http://i.imgur.com/ZHH3Me3.png
http://i.imgur.com/LKF560x.png
http://i.imgur.com/N5fVRvw.png

For the first background, I'd like it sort of like the one I have now, in terms of layout for villagers and text

hope that wasn't too much all in one go.


----------



## kasane

@Lunartic.
Ah thank you! ;w;
Order accepted ^^

-----------------------------------------------------

@cheezyfries
I can edit it ^^
Send the TBT please

-----------------------------------------------------

@Yukari Yakumo
Pretty sure I can manage all that lol XD
That's 100TBT in total


----------



## kasane

Luna Moonbug's updates

[table="width: 600]
[tr]
	[td]



Spoiler:  6 signatures






























[/td]
[/tr]
[/table]


----------



## Luna Moonbug

*6 signature update*



KitsuneNikki said:


> Luna Moonbug's updates
> 
> [table="width: 600]
> [tr]
> [td]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  6 signatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/td]
> [/tr]
> [/table]



thank you so much Kitsune...your the best <3


----------



## clueleaf

*Mayor:* Chloe
*Town:* Roseburg
*Friend Code (optional):* 5472-7106-4593
*Dream Address (optional):*
*Villagers (optional):*
*Dreamies (optional):* Merengue, Diana, Marshal, Marina, Stitches, Shep, Molly, Zucker, Poppy, Octavian
*Names under them?* No thank you!
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* Cake: achieved
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* Scattered anywhere you see fit 
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* anything that matches the background
*Main text colour:* anything that matches the background
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* I'll leave it up to you, but I would prefer something elegant and pretty for the Town Name, but something bubbly and casual for the Mayor Name.
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/q11_zpsjtg23a9f.gif.html?sort=3&o=24
*Animated sig?* Yes please c:
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* I'd love a Cloud Border!
*Coloured border? * Yes please c:
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)*
*Transparent white strip?* No thank you.
*Any extra add-ons?* No thank you, that's fine c:

Total will come out to 80 TBT, should I send now or after you're done? Thank you so much c: These signatures are amazing.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

*8th signature*

  hi...its me....your number one fan lol....
8th signature request...no hurry on mine  

*Mayor:* Luna-Moonbug
*Friend Code (optional):* 0877-0855-8623 - bottom left side
*Dream Address (optional):* 4200-2128-1496 - bottom far right side
*Villagers (optional):* Apple, Chevre, Tia, Lucy, Bones, Bianca, Whitney, Daisy, Astrid, Blanche
*Dreamies (optional):* all dreamies obtained
*Names under them?* yes please
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* red carnation - all obtained
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* 5 on each side (grass part) 
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* i'll let u decide
*Main text colour:* i'll let you decide 
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Bradley Hand ITC (not too big)
*Signature background (provide the URL):  http://24.media.tumblr.com/d3d9ca7c73250d09ea43c5199b092435/tumblr_mrc6mwY6Wk1ri69dfo3_500.gif*
*Animated sig?* yes
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* no thank you
*Coloured border? * i'll let u decide
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* curved
*Transparent white strip?* yes (never had one of this before)
*Any extra add-ons?*  do u think you can use the background i posted there?
if there's extra charge...just let me know and i'll transfer tbt right away...


----------



## Luna Moonbug

*9th signature*

hi Kitsune
 9th Signature 


*Mayor:* Luna-Moonbug
*Friend Code (optional):* 0877-0855-8623
*Dream Address (optional):* 4200-2128-1496
*Villagers (optional):*  Apple, Chevre, Tia, Lucy, Bones, Bianca, Whitney, Daisy, Astrid, Blanche
*Names under them?* yes
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* all dreamies - sprite indication all obtained - popsicle 
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* 4 on top of tree house bed, 2 climbing the tree steps, Apple below the tree house step in front of the little tree door, 1 on small brown heart, 1 by the red starfish, 1 by blue starfish
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* i'll let you decide
*Main text colour:* i'll let you decide
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* LUCINDA CALLIGRAPHY (not too big)
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...FasQ1roozkr_zps0db9690b.gif.html?sort=3&o=155
*Animated sig?* yes
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* no
*Coloured border? * yes i'll let u decide
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* curved
*Transparent white strip?* yes
*Any extra add-ons?* please add chopper on the big brown heart stepping block 10x bigger than the villager


----------



## kasane

Yuelia's fading sig





- - - Post Merge - - -

@clueleaf
Yup, 80TBT. You can send it to me now or when I let you know that I am done with the signature

------------------------------------------------

@Luna Moonbug
Accepted both c:

------------------------------------------------
*N o t i c e*
Signature and Reference shop will be on a temporary hiatus next Monday.
I'll try to open up as many slots as I can, although it may take longer than usual.
I can still do updates though.​


----------



## kasane

cheezyfries' update


----------



## Luna Moonbug

*for 8th and 9th signature*



KitsuneNikki said:


> @Luna Moonbug
> Accepted both c:




thank you so much, i transferred 120 tbt 
<3


----------



## kasane

clueleaf's signature





---------------------------------------------------

Lunartic.'s signature





- - - Post Merge - - -

yuchuei's reference


----------



## Lunartic.

Absolutely lovely! Thanks so much!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Having a little trouble right now... It's telling me "Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 500 by 150 pixels or 253.9 KB (whichever is smaller)." Not sure why as the limit is 250 by 715 and the one you made is only 200 by 400. Just wanted to confirm that I'm not using your signature because somethings not working, not because I don't like it. Anyways, it's late so i guess I'll figure it out tomorrow.


----------



## kasane

Lunartic. said:


> Absolutely lovely! Thanks so much!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Having a little trouble right now... It's telling me "Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 500 by 150 pixels or 253.9 KB (whichever is smaller)." Not sure why as the limit is 250 by 715 and the one you made is only 200 by 400. Just wanted to confirm that I'm not using your signature because somethings not working, not because I don't like it. Anyways, it's late so i guess I'll figure it out tomorrow.



Try putting the signature in the big white box


----------



## Lunartic.

Got it now! Thank you!


----------



## kasane

lil bump

I'm back from the dead oAo

Signatures will be completed by the end of the day ୧( ॑ധ ॑)୨


----------



## deerui

I bought a reference from here, and loved it, so I'm gonna get a sig too

*Mayor:* Yui
*Town:* Shikabon
*Friend Code (optional):* 4184-2808-4330, and I just want the numbers, right under my name and town,
I don't want FC: 4184-2808-4330, JUST 4184-2808-4330
*Dream Address (optional):* n/a
*Villagers (optional):* n/a
*Dreamies (optional):* All deer villagers cx
*Names under them?* yess
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* http://media.tumblr.com/eea0f9db61eb9b35e3978b07d20d85be/tumblr_inline_mpkujaa5hr1qz4rgp.gif = obtained
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* all scattered around, I want, Diana and beau close to eachother and erik and fauna close
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):*black
*Main text colour:*  white
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Xiomara for "yui of shikabon", then for FC and the = obtained, I want Goshi hand
*Signature background (provide the URL):*http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/new11_zpsd4194828.gif.html
*Animated sig?* yess
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* cloud
*Coloured border? *no
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* no
*Transparent white strip?* um, no
*Any extra add-ons?*nope​


----------



## clueleaf

Could I have an update on my signature? It just requires removing a couple of sprites from it. 10 TBT should suffice, I think?

http://i62.tinypic.com/107527m.jpg

I need all of the sprites removed except for the ones next to Marshal, Molly, and Octavian. Thank you


----------



## kasane

@yuchuei
Accepted~

---------------------------------------

@clueleaf
Yup, 10TBT suffices 
So only keep the three villagers you mentioned?


----------



## deerui

actually, will you make it like clueleaf's with the fc on the side


----------



## kasane

yuchuei said:


> actually, will you make it like clueleaf's with the fc on the side



Sure thing!


----------



## kasane

Yukari Yakumo's signature






----------------------------------------------------

Luna Moonbug's signatures


----------



## kasane

yuchuei's signature is done.

Awaiting payment


----------



## Luna Moonbug

*7th and 8th signature *



KitsuneNikki said:


> Luna Moonbug's signatures



OMG that is super kewt...lmao....your the best...thank you


----------



## Sharil

*Mayor:* Luin
*Town:* Sharil
*Friend Code (optional):* 1607-2812-7364
*Villagers (optional):* Coco, Pietro, Ruby, Phoebe, Ankha, Julian, Stitches, Zucker, Fang, Genji
*Names under them?* Yes please!
*Sprite indication:* All are dreamies, could you use the famous mushroom to indicate this, please?
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation?* Could I have them standing around in appropriate places (not in the sky or in water or anything).
*Outline text colour:* White please!
*Main text colour:* #16B59A
*Font:* A Day in September
*Signature background:* This please!
*Animated sig?* Yes please!
*Any borders?* Curved rectangle.
*Coloured border? *
*Curved border?* Yes please!
*Transparent white strip?* If necessary!
*Any extra add-ons?* Not that I can think of.

Hope this is okay aaa,,let me know if I missed anything and when to pay!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

*Mayor:* Pit
*Town:* S-Ville
*Friend Code (optional):* 2423-2887-7698
*Dream Address (optional):* 5600-2469-6413
*Villagers (optional):* Cheri, Robin, Gloria, Curt, Maple, Beardo, Penelope, Joey, Margie
*Dreamies (optional):* Biskit, Maple, Beardo, Penelope, Pecan, Static, Nibbles, Walker, Mitzi, Chadder, O'Hare
*Names under them?* Yes.
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):*Jacob Ladders for Keeping, Golden Roses for Dreamies, Rafflesias for Leaving 
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* 5 above, 5 below
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* Yellow
*Main text colour:* Brown
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* You decide
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s625/Kitsune-Nikki/a8_zpsg9vczlgd.gif
*Animated sig?*Yes.
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* No.
*Coloured border? * No.
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* No.
*Transparent white strip?* No.
*Any extra add-ons?* No.


----------



## clueleaf

I'd like the cake sprite removed from every villager except for the ones next to Octavian, Stitches, Molly, Marina and Marshal. I'll send the TBT.


----------



## kasane

@Sharil and @Captain Crazy Chicken
Orders accepted

----------------------------------

@clueleaf
Received, will edit when I get on my laptop


----------



## kasane

Update is done


----------



## deerui

KitsuneNikki said:


> yuchuei's signature is done.
> 
> Awaiting payment



sent


----------



## kasane

Sharil's signature is done. Awaiting payment

--------------------------------------------


yuchuei said:


> sent



Thanks! Here you go


----------



## Sharil

payment sent!


----------



## kasane

Sharil said:


> payment sent!



That was quick XD


----------



## Sharil

KitsuneNikki said:


> That was quick XD



i was around ahaha

it's so perfect though aaaa thank you so much!! <33


----------



## kasane

Sharil said:


> i was around ahaha
> 
> it's so perfect though aaaa thank you so much!! <33



Uguuu you're welcome~ u///w///u
And thanks for the tip <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Captain Crazy Chicken
For the sprite indication, who are the villagers that are keeping and leaving?
Also, I can't find a Rafflesia sprite, so would a wilted Jacob's Ladder suffice instead?
And there are 20 animals in total, so 10 on one row, 10 on another?


----------



## keopii

*Mayor:* Keoppi
*Town:* Spectrum
*Friend Code (optional):*
*Dream Address (optional):* 4200-5093-4133
*Villagers (optional):* Keeping: Buck, Lolly, Cherry, Lopez, Bangle, Midge
Leaving: Stinky, Becky, T-Bone
*Dreamies (optional):* Colton, Bones, Tom, Olivia
*Names under them?* If there's enough room yes
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* I actually love what you have on your front page, so the leaves, Red for keeping, green for leaving, yellow for dreamie
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* Whatver works. I'm not picky with that.
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* White
*Main text colour:* Black
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Whatever you feel is best. I'm going for a mystical/haunted forest vibe with my town.
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/w6_zpsa9b76523.gif.html?sort=3&o=93
*Animated sig?* Yes please
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* Nope
*Coloured border? * Just black
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* Yes
*Transparent white strip?* If you think it needs it but I'd prefer not if it can be avoided
*Any extra add-ons?*


----------



## kasane

@keopii

Accepted order 
I think I should be able to work without the transparent white strip, I'll see what I can do


----------



## keopii

KitsuneNikki said:


> @keopii
> 
> Accepted order
> I think I should be able to work without the transparent white strip, I'll see what I can do



Thank you! Can't wait


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

KitsuneNikki said:


> @Captain Crazy Chicken
> For the sprite indication, who are the villagers that are keeping and leaving?
> Also, I can't find a Rafflesia sprite, so would a wilted Jacob's Ladder suffice instead?
> And there are 20 animals in total, so 10 on one row, 10 on another?



Margie, Gloria, and Robin are leaving. The rest are staying.
Actually, try a peach.
2 sections. One with my villagers, another with my dreamies.
I'll give some of my money to let her know I ordered a signature.


----------



## deerui

KitsuneNikki said:


> Sharil's signature is done. Awaiting payment
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Thanks! Here you go



uhm... what? I didn't obtain any ;;


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

???


----------



## kasane

yuchuei said:


> uhm... what? I didn't obtain any ;;



Oops >A<
My bad...I'll remove them, no need to pay

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry about that :c






- - - Post Merge - - -



Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> ???



Waiting for the rest of the TBT to be sent please


----------



## deerui

KitsuneNikki said:


> Oops >A<
> My bad...I'll remove them, no need to pay
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Sorry about that :c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for the rest of the TBT to be sent please


ohh thank you~
is there a psd version?
I was hoping the vilagers were on different layers so I could make them bouncing cx
sorry, I'm such a bother cries​


----------



## kasane

yuchuei said:


> ohh thank you~
> is there a psd version?
> I was hoping the vilagers were on different layers so I could make them bouncing cx
> sorry, I'm such a bother cries​



Yeah I usually save the signatures as a psd file and save them as a gif.
How would I upload the psd file? .A.
you're not a bother ^^


----------



## deerui

KitsuneNikki said:


> Yeah I usually save the signatures as a psd file and save them as a gif.
> How would I upload the psd file? .A.
> you're not a bother ^^



oh well jk. Idk how to xD


----------



## Benevoir

KitsuneNikki said:


> Yeah I usually save the signatures as a psd file and save them as a gif.
> How would I upload the psd file? .A.
> you're not a bother ^^



If you have a Dropbox account you can upload the .psd file there and share the link to yuchuei.


----------



## Chiisanacx

Heyaa Kitsune again :3 Need a few minor change ups 

Minor changes: Mark Merengue (obtained) , remove friga, drago and felicity, add Fang as dreamie (obtained) and add Marina as a dreamie  

Ty again Kitsune!


----------



## kasane

honeyprince said:


> If you have a Dropbox account you can upload the .psd file there and share the link to yuchuei.



Would OneDrive work as well? >~<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chiisanacx said:


> Heyaa Kitsune again :3 Need a few minor change ups
> 
> Minor changes: Mark Merengue (obtained) , remove friga, drago and felicity, add Fang as dreamie (obtained) and add Marina as a dreamie
> 
> Ty again Kitsune!



Got it~
I'll edit it in the morning tomorrow :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

keopii's signature is done.
Please send the TBT


----------



## Benevoir

KitsuneNikki said:


> Would OneDrive work as well? >~<


I've only used Dropbox before so I'm not familiar with how OneDrive works, sorry!


----------



## kasane

honeyprince said:


> I've only used Dropbox before so I'm not familiar with how OneDrive works, sorry!



Ah no worries!
I never used Dropbox anyways XP


----------



## Benevoir

I found this [guide] that can help you using OneDrive. Hope this helps!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

My signature should be done.


----------



## keopii

Sent the TBT ^_^ Can't wait to see! If possible could I also have the PSD if that's okay?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Um... KitsuNikki?


----------



## Psicat

*Mayor:* Jennifer
*Town:* Twilight
*Friend Code (optional):* 4742-7277-9647
*Dream Address (optional):* 4700-4863-2404
*Villagers (optional):* Beau, Diana, Fang, Freya, Drago, Gayle, Shep, Cookie, Kevin, Agnes
*Dreamies (optional):*
*Names under them?* Yes
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* None
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* If they fit can you place them all in the grassy area.
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* Black
*Main text colour:* Pink
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Black Rose
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/e14_zpsbbabbe7d.gif.html
*Animated sig?* Yes
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* No
*Coloured border? * No
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* No
*Transparent white strip?* No
*Any extra add-ons?* Can you add the chibi of my major in my signature, that roroselle made, on the left side of it.


----------



## keopii

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Um... KitsuNikki?



Dude, seriously? Just chill out for a bit, I'm sure she'll to it when she has time. It's not as if this is actually her job, it's a hobby. On a forum.
(If that's out of line, Nikki, let me know. That was just really bothering me.)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

keopii said:


> Dude, seriously? Just chill out for a bit, I'm sure she'll to it when she has time. It's not as if this is actually her job, it's a hobby. On a forum.
> (If that's out of line, Nikki, let me know. That was just really bothering me.)



I'm just impatient with my signature.


----------



## daniduckyface

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I'm just impatient with my signature.



i was looking and she's waiting for you to send the rest of your payment.


----------



## MoiCrossing

*Mayor:* Moi
*Town:* Mirelia
*Friend Code (optional):* 4656-6540-3835
*Dream Address (optional):*
*Villagers (optional):* Julian, Phoebe, Marshal, Filbert, Diana, Peewee(leaving), Rosie, Twiggy(leaving), Roald
*Dreamies (optional):* Fang, Fuchsia
*Names under them?* nope
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):*
leaving: Red Ore
keeping: Blue Ore
Dreamie: Gold Ore
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)*Villagers in a line on the top, Dreamies on the bottom
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* pastel blue
*Main text colour:* pastel pink
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* hand of sean
*Signature background (provide the URL):*http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s625/Kitsune-Nikki/a18_zpsz2yfo7v7.gif
*Animated sig?* yes
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* no
*Coloured border? *no
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)*yes
*Transparent white strip?* no
*Any extra add-ons?* nope


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I completed the payment!!


----------



## kasane

honeyprince said:


> I found this [guide] that can help you using OneDrive. Hope this helps!



Ooh thank you!! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> My signature should be done.





Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Um... KitsuNikki?



Dude, I was sleeping while you were posting these replies...
And I can't just hop on to my laptop as soon as I get up...
I'll get your signature soon


- - - Post Merge - - -



keopii said:


> Dude, seriously? Just chill out for a bit, I'm sure she'll to it when she has time. It's not as if this is actually her job, it's a hobby. On a forum.
> (If that's out of line, Nikki, let me know. That was just really bothering me.)



It's not out of line at all <3
Thanks for trying to clarify ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



keopii said:


> Sent the TBT ^_^ Can't wait to see! If possible could I also have the PSD if that's okay?




Sure thing! I'll try using OneDrive to upload it

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Psicat and @MoiCrossing

Orders accepted


- - - Post Merge - - -

Captain Crazy Chicken and keopii's signatures will be uploaded soon


----------



## keopii

If you'd like you could also email it to me if that would be easier for you.


----------



## MoiCrossing

I'll transfer 70 TBT right now :3


----------



## Psicat

Sent 70 TBT.


----------



## kasane

keopii said:


> If you'd like you could also email it to me if that would be easier for you.



Sure thing!
PM me your email c:

Do you also want me to upload your gif. signature here?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MoiCrossing said:


> I'll transfer 70 TBT right now :3





Psicat said:


> Sent 70 TBT.



Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Captain Crazy Chicken's signature






-------------------------------------------------------------
keopii's signature


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

OH THANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOU...


----------



## kasane

I made some cards which signal me being online/offline/on a hiatus~


----------



## Vizionari

*Mayor:* Ai
*Town:* Tenshi
*Friend Code (optional):* N/A
*Dream Address (optional):* 4200-4401-7842
*Villagers (optional):* Pekoe, Maple, Bunnie, Phoebe, Mint, Lolly, Rosie, Anchovy, Cranston, Hamlet
*Dreamies (optional):* Same as above, but you don't have to list them, just list the villagers once
*Names under them?* Yep c:
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* none
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* 5 at top, 5 on bottom
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* a nice warm pink
*Main text colour:* White
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Easy Rider font
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...1_400_large_zps1460329b.gif.html?sort=3&o=123
*Animated sig?* Yes, please 
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* N/A
*Coloured border? * N/A
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* N/A
*Transparent white strip?* N/A
*Any extra add-ons?* nope

Sending you the TBT now ^^


----------



## kasane

@Vizionari

Accepted, and thanks for the payment c:


----------



## kasane

All three signatures done

Psicat




--------------------------------------------------------

MoiCrossing




--------------------------------------------------------

Vizionari


----------



## Chiisanacx

Should I send payment in advance?


----------



## kasane

Chiisanacx said:


> Should I send payment in advance?



I just posted on your Profile in regards to the update lol XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Chiisanacx's update


----------



## Chiisanacx

Ty Kitsune <3


----------



## kasane

Chiisanacx said:


> Ty Kitsune <3



No problem~ ^^


----------



## kasane




----------



## Psicat

KitsuneNikki said:


> All three signatures done
> 
> Psicat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------



It looks great.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Princess Weeb

Could you update my signature and swap Francine for Olivia? Thank you so much! <3


----------



## MoiCrossing

OH MY GOSH ITS SO PERFECT THANK YOU SO MUCH <3


----------



## Pokemanz

*Mayor:* Nathan
*Town:* Sunshine
*Friend Code (optional):* 4639-9461-8649
*Dream Address (optional):* 5200-2192-5957
*Villagers (optional):* Deirdre, Roscoe, Fang, Chief, Goldie, Ribbot, Kyle, Biskit, Whitney, Rodeo
*Dreamies (optional):* All villagers are dreamies!
*Names under them?* Please! 
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* None
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* Nope. Arrange them however you'd like!
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* Black
*Main text colour:* Orange
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Would it be possible to have this font? It's my favorite. If not, Hanging Letters works just as well! 
*Signature background (provide the URL):* This one?
*Animated sig?* Yes!
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)*Nope
*Coloured border? *Nope
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)*Nope
*Transparent white strip?*Nope
*Any extra add-ons?* None! 

Thanks so much! <3


----------



## Rei Kisaragi

*Mayor:* Rachel
*Town:* Fluffvil
*Background:*


Spoiler






*Clothing (provide pictures as well please!):* Includes pictures & names.
*Pictures of in-game clothing items?* Up!
*Name of in-game clothing items?* Up!
*Colour Palette?* What d'you mean? I'll edit it in after.
*Colour Palette shape (circle, heart, star, etc.)* Heart
*Font:* Freestyle Script
*Main colour:* Choclate/dark brown
*Outline text colour:* white
*Any art?* A chibi :3
*Curved/rounded border?* Nope!
*Any extra add-ons?* Nope!

(Sorry it's jumbled x-x)


----------



## daiyuflower

Could I have another update to my signature please?  ^_^
I'd just like to replace Deirdre with Muffy.  
I will send you the 10 BTB.  Thank you!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Merchant! Merchant! Can you please add Pecan to my Current Villagers side, if I pay you 10 Bells?


----------



## kasane

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess Weeb said:


> Could you update my signature and swap Francine for Olivia? Thank you so much! <3



Sure thing! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Pokemanz & @Rei Kisaragi
Orders accepted

- - - Post Merge - - -



daiyuflower said:


> Could I have another update to my signature please?  ^_^
> I'd just like to replace Deirdre with Muffy.
> I will send you the 10 BTB.  Thank you!





Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Merchant! Merchant! Can you please add Pecan to my Current Villagers side, if I pay you 10 Bells?



Will update signatures soon


----------



## Pokemanz

Sent TBT!


----------



## kasane

@Rei Kisaragi

The colour palette is just the the colours for hair and eyes (you can just post a picture of your mayor and I can get the colour for the hair and eyes).
And are there any pictures of your character for reference? (Front, back, left, right)
Also, please provide me with the chibi art you want me to include.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Sent TBT!



Done with your signature!


----------



## Vizionari

I sent a VM to you for an update; changing FC on it to DA instead. I sent you the TBT for the update, so just posting here in case


----------



## kasane

Vizionari said:


> I sent a VM to you for an update; changing FC on it to DA instead. I sent you the TBT for the update, so just posting here in case



Yup, I saw it. 
I'll finish off a reference and then edit your signature


----------



## Pokemanz

KitsuneNikki said:


> Done with your signature!



I love it! Thanks so much! <3


----------



## kasane

*U p d a t e s*
daiyuflower





---------------------------------------------

Captain Crazy Chicken




---------------------------------------------

Vizionari



​


----------



## Vizionari

KitsuneNikki said:


> Vizionari
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you :'3


----------



## daiyuflower

Thank you so much!


----------



## Luna Moonbug

i'm having a signature withdrawal....
maybe there's a talk group for this kind of withdrawal..lol..
Hi Kitsune


----------



## kasane

Luna Moonbug said:


> i'm having a signature withdrawal....
> maybe there's a talk group for this kind of withdrawal..lol..
> Hi Kitsune



What's that? :/

and hiii


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> What's that? :/
> 
> and hiii



lol...its like when i don't drink caffeine, i get withdrawal lol...
sorry was confusing..lmao....btw will be ordering more sigs soon
hope that's okay  
i love your signature...if someone want my fc...i give them my sig card..
like pulling out a business card..lmao...fancy stuff...
people always show me theirs..theirs sucks lol...


----------



## kasane

Luna Moonbug said:


> lol...its like when i don't drink caffeine, i get withdrawal lol...
> sorry was confusing..lmao....btw will be ordering more sigs soon
> hope that's okay
> i love your signature...if someone want my fc...i give them my sig card..
> like pulling out a business card..lmao...fancy stuff...
> people always show me theirs..theirs sucks lol...



Ah okie I see lol.
Sure, order away! 
But really, when I started, my signatures were terrible. I didn't know how to make animated signatures, how to make the text readable, make borders, and always had the same placements (mayor and town name being like: Mayor ___ of ___ in the top center, with FCs and DAs below it), but now I'm experimenting and trying out different placements.
So much improvement ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm too hyped for Five Nights at Freddy's 3 omfg


----------



## Pokemanz

Ah! Sorry to bother you, but I just realized there's a typo on my siggy!

You forgot a letter in "Deirdre" lol. x3


----------



## kasane

Pokemanz said:


> Ah! Sorry to bother you, but I just realized there's a typo on my siggy!
> 
> You forgot a letter in "Deirdre" lol. x3



Woops >~<
Hold on, I'll edit it free of charge


----------



## Rei Kisaragi

OK.
My ref is outdated since I changed it for my cutesy Tumblr, so i'll post you them later.
All so comissioning Buunii right now for a chibi :3. And epically being a newb.


----------



## kasane




----------



## kasane




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Thank you.


----------



## Pokemanz

KitsuneNikki said:


> Woops >~<
> Hold on, I'll edit it free of charge



Thanks so much! <3
I felt kind of embarrassed asking, but that kind of stuff drives me nuts. xD


----------



## cheezyfries

*Mayor:* Marissa
*Town:* Candylnd
*Friend Code (optional):* 4313-2027-0476
*Dream Address (optional):*
*Villagers (optional):* Whitney, Beau, Mint, Poppy, Fang, Skye, Francine, Pietro, Rudy, Molly
*Dreamies (optional):*
*Names under them?* Yes please!
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* None
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* Can they be scattered around please?
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* You choose, maybe light blue? idk if it'd look good haha
*Main text colour:* You choose
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* You choose, no cursive please!
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...fjowdo1_500_zpsdb45991e.gif.html?sort=3&o=125
*Animated sig?* Yes
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* No
*Coloured border? * No
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* Yes
*Transparent white strip?* No
*Any extra add-ons?* no

thank you!! i'll send TBT now


----------



## kasane

- - - Post Merge - - -

@cheezyfries
Accepted ^^


----------



## Luna Moonbug

*10th Signature for Luna*

*Mayor:* Luna-Moonbug   (middle bottom)
*Friend Code (optional):* 0877-0855-8623   (bottom left )
*Dream Address (optional):* 4200-2128-1496  (bottom right)
*Villagers (optional):* Apple, Chevre, Tia, Lucy, Bones, Bianca, Whitney, Daisy, Astrid, Blanche
*Names under them?* yes
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* obtained - pink tulip sprite indication
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* 5 on the left and 5 on the right
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* I'll let you decide
*Main text colour:* I'll let you decide what's best
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Angelface  (font size 11 on all lettering)
*Signature background (provide the URL):*http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...rot8so1_400_zps0183c884.gif.html?sort=3&o=120
*Animated sig?* yes
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* no
*Coloured border? * i'll let you decide
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* curved
*Transparent white strip?* yes
*Any extra add-ons?* could you please include this picture and put it in the middle
8x bigger than your villager please..thank you so much


----------



## kasane

Princess Weeb's update





-----------------------------------------

@Luna Moonbug
Accepted c:


----------



## Luna Moonbug

*11th Signature for Luna*

*Mayor:* Luna-Moonbug  (top middle)  
*Friend Code (optional):* 0877-0855-8623 (top left side)
*Dream Address (optional):* 0877-0855-8623 (top right side)
*Villagers (optional):* Apple, Chevre, Tia, Lucy, Bones, Bianca, Whitney, Daisy, Astrid, Blanche
*Names under them?* yes
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* obtained - blue star
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* please line them up by the railing - all 8 of them and the other 2 BONES and DAISY on the yellow chair (one on each chair)
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* i'll let you decide
*Main text colour:* i'll let you decide
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Miss Molly Brown (font size 11 for all text)
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...C4T21qz4rgp_zpsb05397ff.gif.html?sort=3&o=148
*Animated sig?* yes
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* no
*Coloured border? * i'll let you decide
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* curved
*Transparent white strip?* yes
*Any extra add-ons?* please add this picture, 8x bigger than the villager..please put it in between the 2 main column but not covering either the piano or the yellow table..thanks heaps


- - - Post Merge - - -



KitsuneNikki said:


> @Luna Moonbug
> Accepted c:



thank you so much...transferring 120 tbt bells
let me know if there's extra charge...thanks again


----------



## kasane

@Luna Moonbug
Next signature also accepted! <3

I'll start working on it soon~

But for now, gonna have some dinner :d


----------



## kasane

cheezyfries' second signature





- - - Post Merge - - -

Will continue to work on Luna Moonbug's requests tomorrow c:

Gonna go to sleep~


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> Will continue to work on Luna Moonbug's requests tomorrow c:
> 
> Gonna go to sleep~



thanks Kitsune....no hurry...i have 9 other signatures to keep me company..lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rei Kisaragi said:


> OK.
> My ref is outdated since I changed it for my cutesy Tumblr, so i'll post you them later.
> All so comissioning Buunii right now for a chibi :3.




Hi Rei Kisaragi,

was just going thru and looking at people's sigs and notice your "thanks Luna Moonbug"
your welcome, but i forgot why your thanking me lol...


----------



## Loyce

ah **** i messed that up nvm i'll re-edit this later once i sort my villagers out. sorry!


----------



## kasane

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shroom said:


> ah **** i messed that up nvm i'll re-edit this later once i sort my villagers out. sorry!



No worries, take your time ^^


----------



## kasane

Rei Kisaragi's reference




Let me know when the chibi is done so I can add it on


----------



## kasane

Luna Moonbug's signatures









- - - Post Merge - - -

I couldn't make them all the same size like you requested, though.
It was barely readable >_<


----------



## kasane




----------



## Luna Moonbug

*10th and 11th signature for Luna*



KitsuneNikki said:


> Luna Moonbug's signatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I couldn't make them all the same size like you requested, though.
> It was barely readable >_<




Hi Kitsune,

when you get a chance could you please put "Mayor Luna-Moonbug" instead of "villagers" on this sig, same font size....and the font for the rest of the text to the 1/2 size smaller of the "Mayor Luna-Moonbug" with transparent to only the villager's name

**the "obtained" can stay the same 





-------------------
and this one please change the font using the same as the sig above and change the font color to 0562F7 with transparent to only the villager's name...maybe that will help so its readable






just let me know the charge for the changes and i'll transfer tbt right away 

thank you so much Kitsune


----------



## kasane

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Luna Moonbug
No problem, I'll edit it soon~
It'll be 20TBT


----------



## kasane

I learned how to make scalloped edges! It looks like this:




The flashing pink you see for a split second is going to be an *outline*, which will be an add-on to the original scalloped border. You can request for this too, and you can choose the colour (when I make the outline, it won't be flashing like the one in my demonstration pic).

Order form has been updated with new information.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Luna Moonbug
> No problem, I'll edit it soon~
> It'll be 20TBT



thank you Kitsune....i just transferred 20 tbt for the update


----------



## kasane

Luna Moonbug said:


> thank you Kitsune....i just transferred 20 tbt for the update



Thanks~
I'll let you know when I'm done c;


----------



## kasane

Luna Moonbug's update
I hope this was what you meant ^^


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> Luna Moonbug's update
> I hope this was what you meant ^^



that's freaking awesomest...thanks Kitsune..your the best of the best 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hi Kitsune...

i guess now i know why i don't order the transparent lol...
sorry for being picky but could you please remove the transparent on this sig for me?
thanks heaps...if there's additional charge its okay...i'll transfer tbt as soon as you tell me how much...thanks again..


----------



## kasane

@Luna Moonbug
Awwww you're way too kind~~~ /)///w///(\

No worries, here ya go!


----------



## kasane




----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> @Luna Moonbug
> Awwww you're way too kind~~~ /)///w///(\
> 
> No worries, here ya go!



thank very much Kitsune


----------



## ToxiFoxy

I will be filling out a forum soon for my 2nd town just 2 let you know ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and can you update my sig? Can you switch Julian with Rosie in the dreamie part? Sending 10 tbt unless you want more.


----------



## kasane

- - - Post Merge - - -



*Evee said:


> I will be filling out a forum soon for my 2nd town just 2 let you know ^.^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and can you update my sig? Can you switch Julian with Rosie in the dreamie part? Sending 10 tbt unless you want more.



Sure! 10TBT is enough


----------



## kasane

Going out with my family to a restaurant soon.
I'll be offline for an hour or so.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Later, could you update my signature to exclude Joey?


----------



## kasane

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Later, could you update my signature to exclude Joey?



Sure.
It's 10TBT

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Royce

*Mayor: Marcus*
*Town: Pucchin*
*Friend Code (optional): 2638-1211-2716*
*Dream Address (optional): 5800-4155-0731*
*Villagers (optional): Fauna, Erik, Zucker, Muffy, Diana, Tia, Apple, Bruce, Dotty, Marshal.*
*Dreamies (optional): All Obtained*
*Names under them? yes?*
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie): keeping all*
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation?5 top 5 bottom (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)*
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text): white*
*Main text colourastel Blue?*
*Font (if left blank, I will decide): Cursive (any cursive version)*
*Signature background (provide the URL): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://mitsuko-m-chan.deviantart.com/art/Kawaii-Pudding-133309395*
*Animated sig? no*
*Any borders? no?(Cloud, Heart, Star)*
*Coloured border? grey or pastel blue*
*Curved border? yes(Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)*
*Scalloped border?no*
*Transparent white strip?no* 
*Any extra add-ons? add a shortcake for every villager and the dreamy obtained thing *


----------



## kasane

*Evee, Beau, and Kyle*'s update





- - - Post Merge - - -

@Royce
Order accepted


----------



## Royce

Yay! How much for all?


----------



## kasane

Royce said:


> Yay! How much for all?



50TBT c:


----------



## Royce

Sending Now!


----------



## kasane




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Now that you MIGHT be online again, ca you present me with my signature?


----------



## kasane

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Now that you MIGHT be online again, ca you present me with my signature?



I cannot get onto my laptop right now to upload the signature. 
Can you please have some patience...


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Oh...


----------



## kasane




----------



## Chiisanacx

YAY! Kitsune I need you to edit my siggy :3 

Changes: Mark Marina as Obtained (cake), add Beau and mark as keeping (pink rose) and remove Rooney ! 

Tysm in advance :3 I'll transfer the 10 TBT in advance c:


----------



## kasane

Captain Crazy Chicken's update






- - - Post Merge - - -



Chiisanacx said:


> YAY! Kitsune I need you to edit my siggy :3
> 
> Changes: Mark Marina as Obtained (cake), add Beau and mark as keeping (pink rose) and remove Rooney !
> 
> Tysm in advance :3 I'll transfer the 10 TBT in advance c:



Thanks!
And here you go c:


----------



## Chiisanacx

Tysm!


----------



## kasane

Going back to school tomorrow >_<

I'll take longer to make signatures/references, and probably have to reduce the number of slots.


----------



## kasane




----------



## kasane




----------



## Athenacchi

Your work is amazing! 

I hope to get enough bells to order something from you here soon.


----------



## kasane

Royce's signature





---------------------------------------------------

And...




ayy lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Athenacchi said:


> Your work is amazing!
> 
> I hope to get enough bells to order something from you here soon.



Aahh thank you! ;w;


----------



## Luna Moonbug

*12th siggy...farming turnip siggy*

12th signature order    this one is my "Farming Turnips" siggy lol
no hurry of course lol


*font:* Almost perfect
*font color:* 465DF2
*font size:* 14
*border: *scallop edges; curved - color 1F871B
*top middle :* "Luna-Moonbug's Turnip Farm" - font size 16
*bottom left:* FC: "I will message you"
*bottom middle:* "Running in my town is ok , ABD in my house"
*background:* please use this picture 
thank you so much Kitsune ..please let me know how much and i will transfer tbt right away..


please add my mayor picture below (left side of picture..next to the turnip)..thanks again


- - - Post Merge - - -



KitsuneNikki said:


> Royce's signature



great work again Kitsune 


@marcus/royce...what is your fascination with puddings lol...(jk)


----------



## Royce

Pudding is love and life .


----------



## kasane

@Luna Moonbug
Accepted, and thanks~ ^^

Do you mind if you transfer the TBT right now? It's just in case I don't get a lot of time to make signatures with school, and I don't want to make you wait because of payment >.<'


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> @Luna Moonbug
> Accepted, and thanks~ ^^
> 
> Do you mind if you transfer the TBT right now? It's just in case I don't get a lot of time to make signatures with school, and I don't want to make you wait because of payment >.<'



of course i don't mind....how much will it be?


----------



## kasane

Luna Moonbug said:


> of course i don't mind....how much will it be?



40TBT ^^


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> @Luna Moonbug
> Accepted, and thanks~ ^^
> 
> Do you mind if you transfer the TBT right now? It's just in case I don't get a lot of time to make signatures with school, and I don't want to make you wait because of payment >.<'



transfer complete 
thanks again Kitsune


----------



## Mignon

Oooh, gosh, I'd love to place an order for an animated signature! ; w;


*Mayor:* Minion
*Town:* Bunville
*Friend Code (optional):* 3754-7247-8884
*Dream Address (optional):* n/a

*Villagers (optional):* *Goldie* - *Sprinkle* - Poncho - *Kiki* - Canberra - Sylvia - Eloise - Chadder - Broccolo
(Villagers with *stars* should be perfect peaches, no stars should be pears)
*Dreamies (optional):* *Goldie* - *Sprinkle* - Gaston - *Kiki* - Erik - Merengue - Flora - Julian - Zucker - *blank villager space*
(Dreamies with *stars* should be perfect peaches, no stars should be regular peaches.)

All of my dreamie sprites can be found on my tumblr. I also have a kind of special request for the tenth dreamie space? If you could turn Booker's sprite into a silhouette and use this basket -  - instead of fruit for his symbol I would be so grateful! He represents that I'd like to keep my tenth space free to constantly have a new villager. I will happily pay extra for this if needed!! u vu

*Names under them?* Please!
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):*  - Goodbye!  - Dreamie  - Found
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* In two straight lines please, Villagers on top and Dreamies below them! If possible, I'd like the sprite key in a third straight line at the bottom.
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* #918C6B
*Main text colour:* #FFFFFF
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* "Bunville" in Fox in the Snow, "Mayor Minion" in Georgia, pretty please. u wu
*Signature background (provide the URL):* This one, please!
*Animated sig?* Yes, please.
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* Just rounded corners!
*Coloured border? * #95DDDA
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* Mmmhmm!
*Scalloped border?* No, thank you.
*Transparent white strip?* Nope!
*Any extra add-ons?* Not besides the silhouette mentioned above! u wu


----------



## Athenacchi

I finally have enough, so I would like to order!

*Mayor: Athena*
*Town: Anistar*
*Friend Code (optional): 1805-3560-4749*
*Dream Address (optional):*
*Villagers (optional):*
*Dreamies (optional): Lolly, Merengue, Ankha, Diana, Fauna, Felicity, Marshal, Punchy, Rosie, Stitches*
*Names under them? Yes please*
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie): Obtained (only have obtained Felicity and Punchy)*
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom) : No specific order  *
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text): E3B1E3*
*Main text colour: white*
*Font (if left blank, I will decide): Stars from our eyes*
*Signature background (provide the URL): http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s625/Kitsune-Nikki/q11_zpsjtg23a9f.gif *
*Animated sig? Yes please*
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star):*
*Coloured border? *
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature): Yes*
*Scalloped border?*
*Transparent white strip? Yes* 
*Any extra add-ons?: Perfect fruit, peach please*

So 80 bells total, yeah?


----------



## kasane

Luna Moonbug's signature




Sorry if it's a bit smaller, but this makes it look like it's in proportion >_<

------------------------------------------------------
@Mignon  
Accepted c:

------------------------------------------------------
@Athenacchi
Accepted, and it's only 70TBT.
The curved border is free.


----------



## kasane




----------



## Athenacchi

okay!

Thank you tons c:


----------



## Luna Moonbug

*12 siggy...turnip signature*



KitsuneNikki said:


> Luna Moonbug's signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it's a bit smaller, but this makes it look like it's in proportion >_<


 

see my reference order below...thanks Kitsune


----------



## Luna Moonbug

*first reference order*

12th order    this one is for my "Farming Turnips"  lol
no hurry of course lol


*font:* Almost perfect
*font color:* 465DF2
*font size:* 14
*border: *scallop edges; curved - color 1F871B
*top middle :* "Luna-Moonbug's Turnip Farm" - font size 16
*bottom left:* FC: "I will message you" - middle bottom of picture
*bottom middle:* "Running in my town is ok , ABD in my house" - below the Luna_moonbug turnip farm
*background:* please use this picture 
thank you so much Kitsune ..please let me know how much and i will transfer tbt right away..



please add my mayor picture below (left side of picture..next to the turnip)..thanks again

Hi Kitsune....i decided this to be a reference instead of a signature...i'll transfer 40 tbt right now but if the charge is different, just let me know...thanks kitsune


----------



## Mignon

Thank you! Transferred the tbt over to you. u vu


----------



## Athenacchi

I believe I transferred the bells over to you

Please let me know if I screwed up >_<


----------



## Ray-ACP

Hi! Can I have my signature updated to include my new dream address! 7000-5126-9679 How much will it cost? Can you pm me please since I might not check here =3


----------



## kasane

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Luna Moonbug
Since it's a reference, the price is different
Just send me an extra 30TBT c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mignon said:


> Thank you! Transferred the tbt over to you. u vu





Athenacchi said:


> I believe I transferred the bells over to you
> 
> Please let me know if I screwed up >_<



Correct payment(s), thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Remnantique said:


> Hi! Can I have my signature updated to include my new dream address! 7000-5126-9679 How much will it cost? Can you pm me please since I might not check here =3



No problem! It'll cost 10TBT


----------



## Pokemanz

Hey! I'm back to request a ref sheet this time! :3

*Mayor:* Nathan
*Town:* Sunshine
*Background:* Zigzag
*Picture(s) of Mayor (front, back, left, right):* 


Spoiler





















*Clothing:*


Spoiler







Flamenco Hat




Thick Glasses




Black Flannel Shirt




Black-Denim Pants




Black Rain Boots​


*Pictures of in-game clothing items?* Yes!
*Name of in-game clothing items?* Yes!
*Colour Palette?* Yes!


Spoiler








Light Brown




Blue​


*Colour Palette shape (circle, heart, star, etc.):* Circle
*Font:* Porky's if you still have it
*Main colour:* Dark Purple
*Outline text colour:* Black 
*Any art?* 


Spoiler








Since my mayor is up front, just cut Fang out.​


*Curved/rounded border?* Rounded
*Any extra add-ons?* None!

If the colours clash at all, feel free to change them to whatever looks best!

Thanks! <3


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> @Luna Moonbug
> Since it's a reference, the price is different
> Just send me an extra 30TBT c:



thanks super much Kitsune...i transferred an additional 30 tbt  
can't wait for my very first reference order


----------



## kasane

@Pokemanz
Accepted!
And do you have any specific colour for the Zigzag, or are you comfortable with the colour in the pattern sample?

---------------------------------------------------------
@Mignon




I hope you didn't mind if I added the ??? for the silhouette.
If you don't like it, I can change it for you ^^

---------------------------------------------------------
@Athenacchi
I'm almost done with your signature, just need to know what sprite you would like to use for your obtained Dreamies c:


----------



## Ray-ACP

Paid the 10 tbt!


----------



## kasane

Athenacchi's signature





---------------------------------------------------------------
Remnantique's update





---------------------------------------------------------------
Luna Moonbug's reference





---------------------------------------------------------------
Awaiting Pokemanz's payment for reference

---------------------------------------------------------------
Last day of my holidays ;n;
I'll miss sleeping until 11am XD


----------



## MDofDarkheart

*My request*

*Mayor:* Cynthia
*Town:* DarkLily
*Friend Code:* 4339-2801-8994
*Dream Address:* Coming Soon
*Dreamies:* Whitney, Chrissy, Francine
*Names under them?* Yes
*Sprite indication:* Dreamie
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation?* Straight Line
*Outline text colour:* 000000
*Main text colour:* FF45E9
*Font:* I defer to you on this.
*Signature background:* 


*Animated sig?* No
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* No
*Coloured border? * No
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* No
*Scalloped border?* No
*Transparent white strip?*  No
*Any extra add-ons?* Town Fruits: Apple, Prefect Apple


----------



## Luna Moonbug

*12th order turnip signature reference*



KitsuneNikki said:


> Luna Moonbug's reference



awesome...thanks Kitsune....its perfect


----------



## Mignon

It is AMAZING and super cute, wow!! Thank you so much. ; w;
The ??? is fine. u wu


----------



## kasane

Quick bump


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> Quick bump



oohh...this is rare....no line to get siggies  
putting orders again lol....no hurry on mine of course


----------



## kasane

Luna Moonbug said:


> oohh...this is rare....no line to get siggies
> putting orders again lol....no hurry on mine of course



I actually wanted to reply to people, but I was at school and had no time to do so, so I quickly put in a bump for convenience.
I'm back now :d

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pokemanz's reference




-------------------------------------------------
@MDofDarkheart
Accepted

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> I actually wanted to reply to people, but I was at school and had no time to do so, so I quickly put in a bump for convenience.
> I'm back now :d



kool....i'll put a few orders together (fair warning..lol)
i love your work....no hurry...i'll post when i'm done putting the order together...
thanks Kitsune <3


----------



## Dear

Hello! Pardon my asking, but I am a tad unsure as to whether you are open for requests currently or not? 

Your signatures are very lovely by the way! Ehe ;u;


----------



## Pokemanz

KitsuneNikki said:


> Pokemanz's reference



Ahhhhhh I love it!
Thanks so much! <3


----------



## kasane

Dear said:


> Hello! Pardon my asking, but I am a tad unsure as to whether you are open for requests currently or not?
> 
> Your signatures are very lovely by the way! Ehe ;u;



Yup, I'm still open!
It's just that the signatures may take a bit longer to make, depending on the amount of homework I'll have from each of my courses. 
I will put the shop on a hiatus when it's near my exam times, though. But I'll make an announcement of it probably ~1-2 weeks prior to the assessment date(s).

and thank you! <3


----------



## kasane




----------



## kasane




----------



## mayorkaleigh

can i place an order for a reference? :3
i'm asking bc idk if you're open for the order form post or not and im just checking


----------



## kasane

mayorkaleigh said:


> can i place an order for a reference? :3
> i'm asking bc idk if you're open for the order form post or not and im just checking



Yup! I'm still open c:


----------



## cheezyfries

hi! can i please get an update? i'd like for fang to be replaced by wolfgang and skye to be replaced by rosie  thank you! sending 10? tbt now, let me know if i have to send more~


----------



## mayorkaleigh

*Mayor:* Kaleigh
*Town:* Teraria
*Background:* yes, zigzag 
*Picture(s) of Mayor (front, back, left, right):*


Spoiler: mayor pictures






*Clothing (provide pictures as well please!):*


Spoiler: outfit pictures






*Pictures of in-game clothing items?* in spoiler^^
*Name of in-game clothing items?* White Stockings, Bandage, Newsprint Helmet
*Colour Palette?* nty c:
*Colour Palette shape (circle, heart, star, etc.)* n/a
*Font:* Whatever you think is best! something cute please  
*Main colour:* Whatever matches! 
*Outline text colour:* whatever looks good!
*Any art?* yes! here resize if needed! 
*Curved/rounded border?* Rounded
*Any extra add-ons?* put a little design or flower or something around the clothing items c:
if you could add blue and green for the eyes that would be amazing <3 

- - - Post Merge - - -

i can get a better picture for the first part of the outfit if needed :3


----------



## Luna Moonbug

*12th signature order*

*Mayor:* Luna-Moonbug  - top middle
*Friend Code (optional):* 0877-0855-8623 bottom left
*Dream Address (optional):* 4200-2128-1496 bottom right
*Villagers (optional):*Bones, Daisy, Astrid, Bianca, Blanche, Apple, Tia, Chevre, Lucy, Whitney
*Names under them?* yes
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* all obtained all dreames - pink heart sprite pls...
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* one each *on* *top* of the following: white gift wrap (left side) ; pink treat left bottom; red gift wrap; white wrap (middle pic); blue wrap gift wrap; on blue diamond; one next to the blue ring; one next to pink ring; on the white marshmallow, one on heart yellow ribbon
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* your call
*Main text colour:* 960C33
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* lillybelle  http://www.dafont.com/lillybelle.font (font not too big size 16)
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...egis6o1_500_zps34ccd285.gif.html?sort=3&o=130
*Animated sig?* yes
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* no
*Coloured border? * yes - B3647E
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* curved
*Scalloped border?* no
*Transparent white strip?* no
*Any extra add-ons?* please add_ flying tony tony chopper_ .pls put him on the middle of pic...10x bigger than the dreamies.....i transferred 60 tbt...thanks again Kitsune...





- - - Post Merge - - -

13th signature order...for luck   
i decided..one more sig for luck lol...  

*Mayor:* Luna-Moonbug - top middle
*Friend Code (optional):* 0877-0855-8623 bottom left
*Dream Address (optional):*  4200-2128-1496 bottom right
*Villagers (optional):* Bones, Daisy, Astrid, Bianca, Blanche, Apple, Tia, Chevre, Lucy, Whitney
*Names under them?* yes
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* blue heart - all dreamies all obtained
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* tony tony chopper in the middle so 5 on the right and 5 on the left
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* you decide
*Main text colour:* 2259BF
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* claudette-aime-le-chocolat    http://www.dafont.com/claudette-aime-le-chocolat.font 
 (not too big please...size 16)
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...sK391qz4rgp_zps3b64f726.gif.html?sort=3&o=134
*Animated sig?* yes
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* no
*Coloured border? * yes 0D449E
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* curved
*Scalloped border?* no
*Transparent white strip?* no
*Any extra add-ons?* please put tony tony chopper in the middle of the lake...please include his round floating tube...his size...10x bigger than the dreamies....thanks heaps
transferred another 60 tbt


----------



## kasane

@MayorKaleigh
Accepted~ And the pictures are fine, but two of time might be a big bigger since they're in different sizes, but I think I should be able to resize them

--------------------------------------------------
@Luna Moonbug
Accepted both c:

--------------------------------------------------
Thank goodness it's a public holiday tomorrow oAo;
I'll get to work on sigs/refs the next day.


----------



## mayorkaleigh

here's the link: - just incase it doesn't work! c:


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> @Luna Moonbug
> Accepted both c:





thanks heaps KitsuneNikki


----------



## kasane




----------



## cheezyfries

(i don't intend to sound rude so if i do, sorry in advance) but did you see my order? you didn't acknowledge it before so i was just wondering  thanks!


----------



## Luna Moonbug

cheezyfries said:


> (i don't intend to sound rude so if i do, sorry in advance) but did you see my order? you didn't acknowledge it before so i was just wondering  thanks!



its because of me...i always post huge orders here....lol...sorry about that...


----------



## kasane

cheezyfries said:


> (i don't intend to sound rude so if i do, sorry in advance) but did you see my order? you didn't acknowledge it before so i was just wondering  thanks!



Yes, I saw your order c:

I think I forgot to reply to it, I'm so sorry!! ;-;
Been too caught up >~<


----------



## hikaricities

hii can you please update my signature??  I've obtained Willow, Molly, and Beau! 
Also apollo and kid cat are no longer dreamies! can apollo be replaced by Lobo (I've obtained Lobo as well) and can kid cat be replaced by Bam? c: also inseatd of the cake spirte being the obtained can it be a red leaf? thank you so much!! it's a lot so will it be more than 20 tbt this time?


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> c:



hi Kitsune....disregard the message i sent you about the yoshi egg..got one..cost me an arm and a leg and prolly more lol...so now i have posts every where....will work for signatures from Kitsune....(jk) lol


----------



## kasane

mayorkaleigh's reference





I wasn't quite sure on what you meant with the blue and green for the eyes though. 
Let me know if it's wrong, I'll edit it ^^


- - - Post Merge - - -



hikaricities said:


> hii can you please update my signature??  I've obtained Willow, Molly, and Beau!
> Also apollo and kid cat are no longer dreamies! can apollo be replaced by Lobo (I've obtained Lobo as well) and can kid cat be replaced by Bam? c: also inseatd of the cake spirte being the obtained can it be a red leaf? thank you so much!! it's a lot so will it be more than 20 tbt this time?



Yes 20TBT 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luna Moonbug said:


> hi Kitsune....disregard the message i sent you about the yoshi egg..got one..cost me an arm and a leg and prolly more lol...so now i have posts every where....*will work for signatures from Kitsune....(jk) lol*



Ah okay! I wish I had the Yoshi 3DSXL //cries//
And ahahaa XDD


- - - Post Merge - - -

cheezyfries' update


----------



## kasane




----------



## mayorkaleigh

it's okay! and ahh, that's perfect! thank you so much c:


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Edit my signature to replace Gloria with Avery, and put a Jacob Ladder next to him.


----------



## hikaricities

I sent the 20TBT! thank you c:


----------



## kasane

- - - Post Merge - - -



Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Edit my signature to replace Gloria with Avery, and put a Jacob Ladder next to him.



Got it ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



hikaricities said:


> I sent the 20TBT! thank you c:



Thanks! Here you go





- - - Post Merge - - -

Captain Crazy Chicken's update


----------



## hikaricities

thank you so much!! c:


----------



## kasane

Luna Moonbug's signatures


----------



## fuzzynumber9

For the double (side by side) town signature we discussed by pt

*Mayor:* Adina
*Town:* Serenade
*Friend Code (optional):*  (along the bottom, as it is the same for both towns) 5300-9130-4789
*Dream Address (optional):*
*Villagers (optional):* Shep, Cookie, Lolly, Deirdre 
*Dreamies (optional):* Drago, Pecan, Pekoe, Gladys, Genji, Kabuki
*Names under them?* no thankyou
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* the ones I listed as Villagers can they have the random items famous mushroom, and the ones listed as dreamies have the gyroid?
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* not lined up all together, I guess in rows, or scattered, however looks most pleasing with the background/artist discretion
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* Artist discretion, whatever looks best I'm not particularly partial though see below
*Main text colour:* the town itself has a bit of an orange, red, pink, black and white on nature colors feel so I guess use your discretion to tie that in?
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* don't know but its a zen forest town so maybe something that has that feel?
*Signature background (provide the URL):* this  one 
*Animated sig?* yes please
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* no thanks 
*Coloured border? * sure, whatever looks good around the two 
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* I have no idea 
*Scalloped border?* if you need to, but it doesn't matter to me.
*Transparent white strip?* I don't think so
*Any extra add-ons?* see below for further information

*Mayor:* Delilah
*Town:* Aria
*Friend Code (optional):* (see above)
*Dream Address (optional):*
*Villagers (optional):* Agnes, Blanche, Flurry, Cole, Marshal
*Dreamies (optional):* Hamphrey, Antonio, Zell, Ruby, Walt
*Names under them?* no thanks
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* rainbow feather on the ones listed as villagers, purple feather on the ones listed as dreamies
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* again, use your discretion to do something that looks cute with the background
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* use your discretion
*Main text colour:* Purple
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* again, no idea, whatever looks nice, this town is going to be bright and fanciful with stark contrasting villagers so something fancy?
*Signature background (provide the URL):* this one
*Animated sig?* yes if possible
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* see above
*Coloured border? * see above
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* i don't think so?
*Scalloped border?* not unless you need to
*Transparent white strip?* I don't think so?
*Any extra add-ons?*  I think that's everything we talked about, please message me if you need clarification on any of it, I was a little confused. Also I think they'd look better with Aria to the left and Serenade to the right based on the backgrounds I picked, but you can pick whatever you think looks best.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> Luna Moonbug's signatures



OMG...its perfect..its exactly what i wanted...your the master 
thanks sooo much 
(more orders coming  )
no hurry lol....i'm hooked on your siggies lol


----------



## kasane

@fuzzynumber9
Accepted!
If there's anything I need clarification, I'll let you know c;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luna Moonbug said:


> OMG...its perfect..its exactly what i wanted...your the master
> thanks sooo much
> (more orders coming  )
> no hurry lol....i'm hooked on your siggies lol



Ahhh thank you so much! ^w^
Haha one of my subjects is Digital Media, so it's basically digital painting/drawing with Photoshop, and 80% of the class never used PS XP
I kept taunting my friend for being a noob at it XD imagr8friend


----------



## kasane




----------



## Luna Moonbug

*14th signature*

13th signature order 

*Mayor:* Luna-Moonbug -top middle
*Friend Code (optional):* 0877-0855-8623 - below the Luna-Moonbug slightly to the left
*Dream Address (optional):* 4200-2128-1496 - below the luna-moonbug slightly to the right
*Villagers (optional):* Bones, Daisy, Astrid, Bianca, Blanche, Apple, Tia, Chevre, Lucy, Whitney
*Names under them?* yes
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* seashell 
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* all line up one line on bottom of picture
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* 5BBFDE
*Main text colour:* 1D6175
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* little lord fontleroy http://www.dafont.com/little-lord-fontler.font
*Signature background (provide the URL):* see picture below
*Animated sig?* no
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* no
*Coloured border? * yes
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* curved
*Scalloped border?* no
*Transparent white strip?* no
*Any extra add-ons?* please make the same size as the signature you made me before...see below..you can cut the yellow umbrella out..i would like the main picture center to be chopper and zoro and the picnic items..thanks Kitsune...i'll transfer 40 tbt...let me know if i need to add more tbt....thanks heaps

please make the above picture same size as below


----------



## Yuyunyaw

*Hi i want a ref of my mayor please!*

*Mayor:* Yu yu 
*Town:*  Sufokia
*Background:* Seams   
*Picture(s) of Mayor (front, back, left, right):* Front and back:  



Spoiler



 


  Sides:  



Spoiler



 


*Clothing (provide pictures as well please!):*  Dress: 



Spoiler



https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/05/49/db/0549db748521247f0f0ce1a00408b76f.jpg


  Shoes:  



Spoiler










  Hat:  



Spoiler










 Glasses : 



Spoiler










*Pictures of in-game clothing items?*


Spoiler









Spoiler






*Name of in-game clothing items?* Dress: - (is a qr) ,  Hat: Tiara hair , Shoes: Shearling boots , glasses: Tortoise specs
*Colour Palette?*  Hair: http://24.media.tumblr.com/277a57667e099948e179d686f9941290/tumblr_mnxtnubYHb1r5mbhco1_r1_1280.jpg Aubum in this pic! 
Eyes: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-KowjjrKl0lY/UP6Mj_zBZ_I/AAAAAAAAAE8/fmWFzv6nf1k/s1600/tumblr_mebyvhK83x1qdm0y0o1_500.png No clouds in the pic  
*Colour Palette shape (circle, heart, star, etc.)*  Heart! :3
*Font:* Shadows into light
*Main colour:* Black
*Outline text colour:* Blue c:
*Any art?* http://imgur.com/GchaRBO
*Curved/rounded border?* Yes please!
*Any extra add-ons?*None


Is okay like this? if don't just tell me!  thank you!


----------



## kasane

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Luna Moonbug
Accepted

@Yuyunyaw
Accepted c:
Do you have any specific colour for the seams background?


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> @Luna Moonbug
> Accepted




thanks...is the tbt bells i transferred enough? i wasn't sure...and no hurry on my order..thanks heaps


----------



## kasane

fuzzynumber9's signature





- - - Post Merge - - -



Luna Moonbug said:


> thanks...is the tbt bells i transferred enough? i wasn't sure...and no hurry on my order..thanks heaps



Yup, it's right~ ^^


----------



## turtlewigs

This is my first time requesting...do I just post it here?
*Mayor:* Chris
*Town:* Unknown
*Friend Code (optional):* 366897650940
*Dream Address (optional):*
*Villagers (optional):* Blanche, Fang, Fauna, Zell, Cole, Tammy, Anabelle, Rodney, Lily and Bam
*Dreamies (optional):*
*Names under them?* yes please!
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* keeping under all, if possible a three tipped mushroom
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* No, I just request to make it look organised c:
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* Just Black will be fine, or if theres something that would match better, feel free to change it !
*Main text colour:* White
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Moon Flower
*Signature background (provide the URL):*http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...0F2j1roozkr_zps9ff1e5c3.gif.html?sort=3&o=167
*Animated sig?* Yes, please!
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* rectangular curved
*Coloured border? * No
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* Yes Please
*Scalloped border?* No
*Transparent white strip?* Only if necessary
*Any extra add-ons?* No thank you c:


----------



## Yuyunyaw

KitsuneNikki said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Luna Moonbug
> Accepted
> 
> @Yuyunyaw
> Accepted c:
> Do you have any specific colour for the seams background?




Uhm... white? 


EDIT: Tbt  ready!


----------



## fuzzynumber9

Thank you so so much it is perfect!!!


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Hi Kitsune,

i just need a bump animated signature please
please do not cover the moon

"Bump for Luna-Moonbug"  <-- middle of picture  
font size :20
main text color 45EDCE
outlne text color : C982F5
font: grobold  http://www.dafont.com/grobold.font

i'll send 60 tbt....thanks heaps
no hurry  

here's the background
http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/w22_zps151b6f15.gif.html?sort=3&o=78


----------



## kasane

@turtlewigs
Yup, correct.
Accepted 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luna Moonbug said:


> Hi Kitsune,
> 
> i just need a bump animated signature please
> please do not cover the moon
> 
> "Bump for Luna-Moonbug"  <-- middle of picture
> font size :20
> main text color 45EDCE
> outlne text color : C982F5
> font: grobold  http://www.dafont.com/grobold.font
> 
> i'll send 60 tbt....thanks heaps
> no hurry
> 
> here's the background
> http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/w22_zps151b6f15.gif.html?sort=3&o=78



Okie, gotcha!


----------



## kremesicle

when these open back up again c:

*Mayor: Sam*
*Town: London*
*Friend Code (optional): 0877-0959-4175*
*Dream Address (optional): nope*
*Villagers (optional): marshal, bangle, bam, chief, kyle, wolfgang, freya, kitt, skye, and filbert *
*Dreamies (optional):*
*Names under them? yes please *
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie): all dreamies*
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom) 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom*
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text): white*
*Main text colour: whatever looks best c:*
*Font (if left blank, I will decide): a day in september*
*Signature background (provide the URL): http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/q6_zpsuyfebb3t.gif.html?sort=3&o=25 *
*Animated sig? no thanks c:*
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star) no thank you*
*Coloured border? no thanks*
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature) yes please *
*Scalloped border? no thanks*
*Transparent white strip? yes please c:* 
*Any extra add-ons? nope *


----------



## kasane

Yuyunyaw's reference




-----------------------------------
Luna Moonbug's bump sig




It literally took one minute to do, so I'll send back 40TBT because I feel unfair to charge you that much ^^
-----------------------------------
@kremesicle
Accepted!
It'll be a bit longer though
-----------------------------------
I will get to the other orders tomorrow!


----------



## Luna Moonbug

*offline and online siggies*



KitsuneNikki said:


> Luna Moonbug's bump sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It literally took one minute to do, so I'll send back 40TBT because I feel unfair to charge you that much ^^



thanks so much....i know i order lots here lol.....(whispering) may i have an offline and online siggies too? i got the idea from you lol...
no hurry....other peoples orders have priority than mine.. ...sending 40 tbt for both..

Luna's Offline <-- bottom of picture 
please don't cover the trains bridge and train
font size :20
main text color 0FF5DE
outline text color 9EB5B3
curved border
font: black chancery http://www.dafont.com/black-chancery.font
no hurry  

here's the background
http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/w12_zps9e3a9013.gif.html?sort=3&o=88
-------------------------
Luna's Online <-- bottom of picture 
font size :20
main text color A80F68
outline text color F29BCE
curved border
font: black chancery http://www.dafont.com/black-chancery.font
no hurry  

here's the background
http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/w7_zps56861c46.gif.html?sort=3&o=92


----------



## Yuyunyaw

KitsuneNikki said:


> Yuyunyaw's reference





OMG it's so amazing *o* thank you so so much!! <3 <3


----------



## starlark

Hey Nikki! Just a question; I'd like a reference but without the details such as specific items of clothing, etc, as I just want a general OC ref rather than a mayor ref. Is that okay with you?


----------



## kremesicle

okay, that's fine, take your time c:


----------



## kasane

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Luna Moonbug
Sure thing! ^^

@Yuyunyaw
No problem~ 

@starlark
Yup! Of course I dan do that c:
Just edit the form a little (i.e: no mayor/town name, no ingame clothing items, etc.) and I'll gladly accept it


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> @Luna Moonbug
> Sure thing! ^^




thanks so much Kitsune....as you know mine is not priority  
i got tons of awesomeness signatures....lol...


----------



## daiyuflower

Hi Nikki!
I would like to request an update to my signature again ^_^
I would like to replace T-bone with Deirdre as an "obtained" villager, and I would like to replace Muffy with Marina as a "dreamie" villager.  I will send you the 10 BTB.  Thank you so much!


----------



## turtlewigs

Thank you so much! Do you want me to send the bells now?


----------



## kasane

daiyuflower said:


> Hi Nikki!
> I would like to request an update to my signature again ^_^
> I would like to replace T-bone with Deirdre as an "obtained" villager, and I would like to replace Muffy with Marina as a "dreamie" villager.  I will send you the 10 BTB.  Thank you so much!



Received TBT!
I'll edit it as soon as I can~

- - - Post Merge - - -



turtlewigs said:


> Thank you so much! Do you want me to send the bells now?



Go ahead ^^
Or I can let you know when I'm done with your signature and you can send it over


----------



## turtlewigs

I can send it now, how much exactly was it all together? c:


----------



## kasane

turtlewigs said:


> I can send it now, how much exactly was it all together? c:



70TBT ^^


----------



## turtlewigs

Alright, I sent it over!!


----------



## kasane

turtlewigs' signature


----------



## kasane

kremesicle's order has been accepted

---------------------------------------------------
Luna Moonbug's online/offline banners and sig













---------------------------------------------------
Got P.E in the morning tomorrow at 7:40am...;-; justkillmeplz
Going offline early >~<

Enjoy some wonderful Trance music~ :'D









and a nightcore track as well bc why not


----------



## Luna Moonbug

*16 signature order*



KitsuneNikki said:


> Luna Moonbug's online/offline banners and sig



Thanks super much Kitsune...some changes..i guess i used the wrong font color on this one
please change the main font color to black (the outline color is fine)..i'll transfer 10 tbt for the change





signature order # 15 sig 

13th signature order 
**no hurry** thanks again Kitsuke...(btw...nice new PP)
Mayor: Luna-Moonbug -top middle
Friend Code (optional): 0877-0855-8623 - below the Luna-Moonbug slightly to the left
Dream Address (optional): 4200-2128-1496 - below the luna-moonbug slightly to the right
Villagers (optional): Bones, Daisy, Astrid, Bianca, Blanche, Apple, Tia, Chevre, Lucy, Whitney
Names under them? yes
Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie): seashell <--do you have a seashell sprite? if not popsicle is fine
Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom) all line up one line on bottom of picture
Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text): 5BBFDE
Main text colour: 1D6175
Font (if left blank, I will decide): little lord fontleroy http://www.dafont.com/little-lord-fontler.font
Signature background (provide the URL): see picture below
Animated sig? no
Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star) no
Coloured border? yes
Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature) curved
Scalloped border? no
Transparent white strip? no
Any extra add-ons? please make the signature as big as it will allow on signature rule of tbt..you can cut the yellow umbrella out....i would like the main picture center to be chopper and zoro and the picnic items..thanks Kitsune...i'll transfer 40 tbt...let me know if i need to add more tbt....thanks heaps


----------



## kasane

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Luna Moonbug
Order/update noted c:


----------



## turtlewigs

KitsuneNikki said:


> turtlewigs' signature



IM SCREAMING
Thank you so Much!! I love it!!


----------



## daiyuflower

Have you had a chance to update my signature yet?  ^_^  Thanks!


----------



## Mignon

First off, I am_ loving_ my signature. It's so sweet and bright! Perfect for Bunville. u wu
I'm also happy to report that I need an update, as I've scooted Broccolo out and obtained Julian!!

_Summary of Changes_
- Remove Broccolo
- Put Julian between Sylvia and Eloise as a current villager (perfect peach)
- Change his peach to a perfect peach in the dreamie row

Since I'm asking for a few things to be moved around just for my picky tastes, I will happily pay 15tbt instead of 10tbt for the update!
( No rush at all, please take your time. u vu )


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Luna Moonbug
> Order/update noted c:



thanks so much


----------



## kasane

Jesus I'm finally finished with schoolwork x__x

Had to take a nap because I was so tired thanks to P.E in the morning...>~>

Will be working on sigs right now

- - - Post Merge - - -

daiyuflower's update






--------------------------------------
Captain Crazy Chicken's update


----------



## kasane

Mignon said:


> First off, I am_ loving_ my signature. It's so sweet and bright! Perfect for Bunville. u wu
> I'm also happy to report that I need an update, as I've scooted Broccolo out and obtained Julian!!
> 
> _Summary of Changes_
> - Remove Broccolo
> - Put Julian between Sylvia and Eloise as a current villager (perfect peach)
> - Change his peach to a perfect peach in the dreamie row
> 
> Since I'm asking for a few things to be moved around just for my picky tastes, I will happily pay 15tbt instead of 10tbt for the update!
> ( No rush at all, please take your time. u vu )



Ahhh thank you so much! ;w; <3
It's alright, just pay 10TBT~ ^^
I'll update it right now and sent the TBT over when you see this c:


----------



## kasane

Mignon's update





-------------------------------------------------
Here's some more songs before I go~








^ 2 of my favourites huehue ^


----------



## daiyuflower

KitsuneNikki said:


> Jesus I'm finally finished with schoolwork x__x
> 
> Had to take a nap because I was so tired thanks to P.E in the morning...>~>
> 
> Will be working on sigs right now
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> daiyuflower's update


Thank you so much!  ^_^


----------



## Mignon

Thank you!! ; v;


----------



## kasane




----------



## kasane

Quick bump

Finally finished schoolwork >_<


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Hi KitsuneNikki, I'd like an update to my signature please! 

Could you add Nana (obtained), and add obtained carnations to Lily and Savannah? It's 10 TBT right? Let me know if I need to transfer more. ^^ Thanks so much!


----------



## kasane

kremesicle's sig





-------------------------------------------------------
Luna Moonbug's sig





-------------------------------------------------------
LaBelleFleur's update





-------------------------------------------------------






Spoiler: I just need to be able to post this so I can use it tomorrow


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> Luna Moonbug's sig



thanks Kitsune, great work as always..
just one more update and i got all my update 
some changes..i guess i used the wrong font color on this one
please change the main font color to black (the outline color is fine)..i already transferred 10 tbt for the change


----------



## kasane

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Luna Moonbug
Got it ^^


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Nevertheless, I'd like the update to the signature for Smashville (S-Ville) to exclude Gloria.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan

Helloo~! Someone told me to go here and it all looks extremely nice! 90 BTB right?

*Mayor:* Vanilla
*Town:* Stardust
*Background (and colour):* Rainbow, diagonal, but in pastel pallete please
*Picture(s) of Mayor (front, back, left, right):*


Spoiler: pictures






*Clothing (provide pictures as well please!):*  Isn't the same as the question below?
*Pictures of in-game clothing items?* 
*Name of in-game clothing items?* Canary shirt, Black Formal Skirt, Red Ribbon, Shearling boots ( or no shoes)
*Colour Palette?* Pastel Colors,
*Colour Palette shape (circle, heart, star, etc.)* Heart
*Font:* Peach Sundress
*Main colour:* Shades of Pink
*Outline text colour:* Magenta
*Any art?* Nope
*Curved/rounded border?* Can you do scalloped? If not rounded 
*Any extra add-ons?*


----------



## kasane

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Nevertheless, I'd like the update to the signature for Smashville (S-Ville) to exclude Gloria.



It's on the previous page

- - - Post Merge - - -

@CuteLuka<3

Accepted! And yes, 90TBT
and thanks for pointing the mistake out XD


----------



## Saaaakisuchan

by the way you can get pictures of most clothing items at MoridB... just a suggestion c: I'll pay you now


----------



## kasane

CuteLuka<3 said:


> by the way you can get pictures of most clothing items at MoridB... just a suggestion c: I'll pay you now


Haha I know that. It's just for convenience, but there can also be QR code dresses/shirts as well


----------



## LaBelleFleur

KitsuneNikki said:


> LaBelleFleur's update
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Thank you so much!


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> @Luna Moonbug
> Got it ^^



thanks again Kitsune


----------



## Mizuriri

*Mayor:* Alluka
*Town:* Mizuriel
*Friend Code (optional):* 2234-8519-9599
*Villagers (optional):* Marshal, Beau, Carmen, Coco, Chrissy, Francine, Pashmina, Diana, Fang, Skye
*Names under them?* Yes~
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation?* Five top, Five bottom.
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* Dark-ish pink
*Main text colour:* Light pink
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Moon flower
*Signature background:* http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums...m6cfbeVrUy1qegis6o1_400_large_zps1460329b.gif
*Animated sig?* no ( can you like make that pic stop animating? o; )
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* yes o3ob


am I even filling this out correctly--- erased the things I thought I didnt need xD; so... 50tbt right? O-o or like, more cause well- I'mterribleatthis


----------



## kasane

@Mizuriri
Yup, it's correct 
And yes, I can make the background unanimated and it's 50TBT


----------



## kasane

CuteLuka<3's reference


----------



## kasane




----------



## kasane




----------



## infinikitten

Hi hi ♥♥ I'd love to commission a sig from you, but I see you're back to school now - is the workload too much? I don't wanna fill out the form or burden you with more than you can handle! I just think your sigs are super pretty~


----------



## Saaaakisuchan

Lol your AT School is stormy XD totally how I feel about school. ITS SO CUTE THANK YOU


----------



## PlasmaPower

Now I'm going to request something from you for real this time. I promise I won't fake you out.

*Mayor:* John
*Town:* Zesteria
*Friend Code (optional):* 2208-5262-5373
*Dream Address (optional):* Coming soon
*Villagers (optional):*  Amelia, Bob, Goldie, Ken, Mira, Octavian, Peanut, Rolf, Sterling, Whitney
*Dreamies (optional):* N/A
*Names under them?* yes
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* N/A
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* Put them all around the ground.
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* White. FFFFFF
*Main text colour:* Orange. EC7729
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* http://www.dafont.com/tf2-secondary.font
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums...umblr_mmxhrjIcvF1srot8so1_400_zps0183c884.gif
*Animated sig?* Leave it like it is.
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* Nah
*Coloured border? [/B Nah
Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature) I'll take a rectangular curved border.
Scalloped border? Nah
Transparent white strip? You decide if you want to put them on.
Any extra add-ons? Nah*


----------



## SweetT

I really want one of these..starting to save tbt bells now.


----------



## kasane

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm back from the onslaughter of school! ;w;
-------------------------------------------------------------
@infinikitten 
It's alright! Feel free to request a sig if you'd like ^^
I usually finish schoolwork ASAP when I get home, so I should have some time to go on my laptop. 
I'll post a hiatus when the workload is too stressful (i.e: tests, exams)

@CuteLuka<3 
iaminhellfor5daysaweek

@PlasmaPower
Accepted


----------



## kasane

Luna Moonbug's update





--------------------------------------------
I'll get to work on signatures when I wake up tomorrow ;^;


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Hi can you edit my sig and put Marshal where Rosie is and Poppy where Bruce is? Thanks sending 20 tbt now


----------



## clueleaf

Hi there, all I need for a change in my signature is to take out Shep and put Goldie where Shep used to be.

I also need the cake sprite added next to Marina, Stitches, Merengue, and Diana.
I'm not sure how much this adds up to since these are multiple minor changes.


----------



## kasane

- - - Post Merge - - -



*Evee said:


> Hi can you edit my sig and put Marshal where Rosie is and Poppy where Bruce is? Thanks sending 20 tbt now



Sure thing! Will get to work on it as soon as I'm on my laptop

- - - Post Merge - - -



clueleaf said:


> Hi there, all I need for a change in my signature is to take out Shep and put Goldie where Shep used to be.
> 
> I also need the cake sprite added next to Marina, Stitches, Merengue, and Diana.
> I'm not sure how much this adds up to since these are multiple minor changes.



10TBT will suffice c:


----------



## Bunchi

*Mayor:*Molly
*Town:*London
*Friend Code (optional):*5343-8024-7080
*Dream Address (optional):*none
*Villagers (optional):*Cyrano, Julian, Drift, Annalisa, Rodeo, Vladimir, Agnes, Timbra, Benedict
*Dreamies (optional):*none
*Names under them?*no
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):*Dreamie-apple; Keeping-peach
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)*scattered across image
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):*#FFFFFF
*Main text colour:*#72B6F2
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):*
*Signature background (provide the URL):*http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...UEh61qz4rgp_zpsea14bac6.gif.html?sort=3&o=136
*Animated sig?*no
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)*no
*Coloured border? *no
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)*no
*Scalloped border?*no
*Transparent white strip?* no
*Any extra add-ons?*no


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

*Kitsune Nikki, with the Sycamore user photo, please update Captain Crazy Chicken's S-Ville signature to replace Gloria the duck with Apple the hamster. ASAP.*


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> *Kitsune Nikki, with the Sycamore user photo, please update Captain Crazy Chicken's S-Ville signature to replace Gloria the duck with Apple the hamster. ASAP.*



My gosh such big letters


----------



## PlasmaPower

Just to let you know, I sent you 70 TBT.


----------



## kasane

@Bunchi
My slots are full right now, but I can 'reserve' a slot for you once I finish a sig, if that's okay?

@Captain Crazy Chicken
Listen, I have told you this _numerous_ times already, and that is to have some *patience*. I am not a machine, and there is no need to yell at me with a huge sized post. 
And just because I posted Online doesn't mean that I can attend to signature editing *ASAP*

@PlasmaPower
Thanks, received.
I'll let you know when your signature is finished


----------



## Bunchi

KitsuneNikki said:


> @Bunchi
> My slots are full right now, but I can 'reserve' a slot for you once I finish a sig, if that's okay?



That's perfectly fine, thank you very much!


----------



## kasane

*Evee, Beau, and Kyle*'s update





C.C.C's update




------------------------------------------------
PlasmaPower's signature





- - - Post Merge - - -

A third slot has been temporarily opened up


----------



## PlasmaPower

> PlasmaPower's signature[/COLOR]



Is it me, or is there these grey spots all over Octavian?


----------



## kasane

PlasmaPower said:


> Is it me, or is there these grey spots all over Octavian?



Ah that's because of the dither :/
Let me try and fix it

- - - Post Merge - - -

EDIT: Is this better?


----------



## PlasmaPower

KitsuneNikki said:


> Ah that's because of the dither :/
> Let me try and fix it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> EDIT: Is this better?



Much better.  Also, what's a dither?


----------



## clueleaf

Oh, okay! I'll send the 10 TBT now.


----------



## kasane

PlasmaPower said:


> Much better.  Also, what's a dither?



Dithering is usually used in spriting/pixelating. There's a 256 colour limit, so some parts of the image will have visible specks (such as your sig background if you zoom in). 

I guess I forgot to change my settings after testing it out lol


----------



## Mizuriri

My sig is done right? o Ao~ unless I missed it or something owo;


----------



## turtlewigs

EDIT:
nevermind c:


----------



## kasane

clueleaf's update





Mizuriri's sig


----------



## Royce

Can i have an update 
Tia and Muffy is replaced with lolly and blanche and can all of them have a shortcake next to them  10 tbt?


----------



## kasane

Royce said:


> Can i have an update
> Tia and Muffy is replaced with lolly and blanche and can all of them have a shortcake next to them  10 tbt?



Sure ^^
Working on it right now

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay, here you go!


----------



## Royce

YAY THANKS!


----------



## kasane

And as you can tell, I changed up my signature shop layout rip reference shop, as well as my font colour :d


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Luna Moonbug said:


> just one more update and i got all my update
> some changes..i guess i used the wrong font color on this one
> please change the main font color to black (the outline color is fine)..i already transferred 10 tbt for the change



Hi Kitsune....hope you have time to do this update....thanks so much...

- - - Post Merge - - -



KitsuneNikki said:


> Luna Moonbug's update



thank you for this update...last update....my offline signature above...thanks again


----------



## kasane

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luna Moonbug said:


> Hi Kitsune....hope you have time to do this update....thanks so much...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for this update...last update....my offline signature above...thanks again



Ahhhh I think I forgot to upload it ;-;
Let me get it as fast as I can >~<


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh I think I forgot to upload it ;-;
> Let me get it as fast as I can >~<



no worries...thanks heaps...happy heart day  <3


----------



## kasane

Luna Moonbug said:


> no worries...thanks heaps...happy heart day  <3



Here you go!





and thanks <3


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thanks <3



you are the best...thanks heaps Kitsune


----------



## kasane

I decided to update my Reference shop layout lmao

I am loving this colour as well as this one <3


----------



## turtlewigs

Hello!
I actually need an update hehe..
Could you switch Fang with Chief, Rodney with Tiffany and just erase Lily completely? All the new villagers will have the little mushroom on them! Thank you so much! How much BTB would you like?


----------



## kasane

turtlewigs said:


> Hello!
> I actually need an update hehe..
> Could you switch Fang with Chief, Rodney with Tiffany and just erase Lily completely? All the new villagers will have the little mushroom on them! Thank you so much! How much BTB would you like?


Sure thing! Just 10TBT c:


----------



## milkyi

*Mayor:* Hakura
*Town:* Parfait
*Friend Code (optional):*1779 2140 9633
*Dream Address (optional):*
*Villagers (optional):* Bob Pinky Scoot Elise Walt
*Dreamies (optional):* Bob Chrissy Diana Francine Julian Merengue Octavian Phil Pinky Scoot
*Names under them?* Yes
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* Cake= Dreamie Black Rose= Keeping Blue Rose=Leaving
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* Villagers at the top dreamies on the bottom
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* Grey
*Main text colour:* Pastel Pink
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):*
*Signature background (provide the URL):*http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/a20_zpsrdnpygnj.gif.html?sort=3&o=42
*Animated sig?* Yes
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* No
*Coloured border? *No
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* yes
*Scalloped border?* no
*Transparent white strip?* yes
*Any extra add-ons?* Put a Peach and Date Founded- April 1st 2013


----------



## turtlewigs

KitsuneNikki said:


> Sure thing! Just 10TBT c:



I sent it over! c: Thank you!!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

KN, please listen!

*PLEASE, FOR TEN TEE BEE TEE, UPDATE CAPTAIN CRAZY CHICKEN'S SIGNATURE TO REPLACE GLORIA, THE SNOOTY PURPLE DUCK WHOSE CATCHPHRASE IS QUACKER, WITH APPLE, THE PEPPY PINK HAMSTER WHOSE CATCHPHRASE IS CHEEKERS!!!!*

- - - Post Merge - - -

On second thought, never mind.


----------



## daniduckyface

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> KN, please listen!
> 
> *PLEASE, FOR TEN TEE BEE TEE, UPDATE CAPTAIN CRAZY CHICKEN'S SIGNATURE TO REPLACE GLORIA, THE SNOOTY PURPLE DUCK WHOSE CATCHPHRASE IS QUACKER, WITH APPLE, THE PEPPY PINK HAMSTER WHOSE CATCHPHRASE IS CHEEKERS!!!!*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> On second thought, never mind.



dude chill out she has a life outside of the computer


----------



## turtlewigs

Ahhh do you think you might add Jacques in there too? I just got him! (also with a mushroom) I can pay extra bells for inconvenience!


----------



## PlasmaPower

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> KN, please listen!
> 
> *Insert big text here*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> On second thought, never mind.



Someone likes attention a bit too much.


----------



## kasane

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> KN, please listen!
> 
> *PLEASE, FOR TEN TEE BEE TEE, UPDATE CAPTAIN CRAZY CHICKEN'S SIGNATURE TO REPLACE GLORIA, THE SNOOTY PURPLE DUCK WHOSE CATCHPHRASE IS QUACKER, WITH APPLE, THE PEPPY PINK HAMSTER WHOSE CATCHPHRASE IS CHEEKERS!!!!*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> On second thought, never mind.



Okay, what. The. Heck. 

I *already* did update your previous request, and *it is your responsibility to check my thread for it.* I also do not have all the time in the world to update signatures straight away.

And now you're just going to say that I'm on your ignore list and that I like 'Anycamore'??
You do not have to over exaggerate and put it on your signature.
And for your information, I am a she, and my liking with a character has nothing to do with you.

I asked for you to stop typing in extremely big text before, and seriously, you just don't listen do you?
I have told you to be patient *tons of times*. I do not make signatures for a living. I make them for fun, and you really need to have some patience. I'm not going to run back to my house which takes 20 minutes to fetch my computer just to edit your signature. And like I have previously mentioned, I already edited it. Will it kill you to check a few pages?


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> KN, please listen!
> 
> *[SIZE-1]PLEASE, FOR TEN TEE BEE TEE, UPDATE CAPTAIN CRAZY CHICKEN'S SIGNATURE TO REPLACE GLORIA, THE SNOOTY PURPLE DUCK WHOSE CATCHPHRASE IS QUACKER, WITH APPLE, THE PEPPY PINK HAMSTER WHOSE CATCHPHRASE IS CHEEKERS!!!!*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> On second thought, never mind.



@Kitsune

just a suggestion....time to add to "ignore list" lol
i don't have the patience for impatient children or maybe someone acts like a small child


----------



## milkyi

Nikki did you get my order form?


----------



## kasane

Luna Moonbug said:


> @Kitsune
> 
> just a suggestion....time to add to "ignore list" lol
> i don't have the patience for impatient children or maybe someone acts like a small child



Neither do I >_>
Jfc and they have to make a big as deal about it by even putting it on his/her signature...

Best to ignore them from now on

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yuelia said:


> Nikki did you get my order form?



Yes, I did! Sorry for not replying, the school Internet was acting up for me the whole day and I only got them nance to reply an hour ago but I got temporarily distracted by _something else._

Adding you to a slot c:
Btw, you can just pay 60TBT since you ordered before ^^


----------



## Vizionari

KitsuneNikki said:


> Neither do I >_>
> Jfc and they have to make a big as deal about it by even putting it on his/her signature...
> 
> Best to ignore them from now on
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did! Sorry for not replying, the school Internet was acting up for me the whole day and I only got them nance to reply an hour ago but I got temporarily distracted by _something else._
> 
> Adding you to a slot c:



I'm sorry that he/she is being a jerk towards you (especially with adding it in the signature thing). Honestly it isn't the first time it has happened here, or on anywhere else on TBT. Best to put them on the ignore list.


----------



## kasane

turtlewigs said:


> Ahhh do you think you might add Jacques in there too? I just got him! (also with a mushroom) I can pay extra bells for inconvenience!



It's alright! I actually replied to you before I went to school, and I only just got back. I'll edit your signature as soon as possible~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> I'm sorry that he/she is being a jerk towards you (especially with adding it in the signature thing). Honestly it isn't the first time it has happened here, or on anywhere else on TBT. Best to put them on the ignore list.



Yes, I have seen his/her previous actions towards other users...
Thanks for your concern, I was getting really frustrated with them as well <3


----------



## turtlewigs

KitsuneNikki said:


> It's alright! I actually replied to you before I went to school, and I only just got back. I'll edit your signature as soon as possible~



Thank You!
and btw sorry about that person, i didnt say anything because i thought maybe he/she was your friend and they where just teasing. Sorry you have to put up with stuff like that!


----------



## milkyi

Sent~


----------



## kasane

turtlewigs said:


> Thank You!
> and btw sorry about that person, i didnt say anything because i thought maybe he/she was your friend and they where just teasing. Sorry you have to put up with stuff like that!



Thanks for your concern ;u; <3
To be honest, if a friend of mine was teasing, I would reply in a way more relaxed manner m80 XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yuelia said:


> Sent~



Thanks! I'll get to work on it when I finish my schoolwork rip


----------



## Ragdoll

hi niglet pls update my pokemon/alucard siggy ;-; change the town name to Kalos (or any Pokemon town name u think sounds gud) and remove mayor name for now until i think of a good name (u can help me with this too............ pls dont say Hot Dad i s2g)

ik you sent me the psd file but i totally forgot how to warp text >~>

also do you see my current Kalos sig? those are my dreamies for the Pokemon town XD well GUESS DARNY DARN DARN WHAT CHAINIG, UR GONNA UPDATE THT ON THE SIG TOO  i'll pay u like 2 bells i promise

oh yeah dnt worry about doing it right away though, im just posting on your thread so you can find it easily XD take as much tiem as you need, prioritise other ppl's sigs + schoolwork c:

i just realised the phrase inhale my dong enragement is a classy phrase.


----------



## kasane

Sir Integra said:


> hi niglet pls update my pokemon/alucard siggy ;-; change the town name to Kalos (or any Pokemon town name u think sounds gud) and remove mayor name for now until i think of a good name (u can help me with this too............ pls dont say Hot Dad i s2g)
> 
> ik you sent me the psd file but i totally forgot how to warp text >~>
> 
> also do you see my current Kalos sig? those are my dreamies for the Pokemon town XD well GUESS DARNY DARN DARN WHAT CHAINIG, UR GONNA UPDATE THT ON THE SIG TOO  i'll pay u like 2 bells i promise
> 
> oh yeah dnt worry about doing it right away though, im just posting on your thread so you can find it easily XD take as much tiem as you need, prioritise other ppl's sigs + schoolwork c:
> 
> i just realised the phrase inhale my dong enragement is a classy phrase.



kk m9 thatll be 666 bells jks XD
You still want the Alucard chibi on the side, right?

inhale


----------



## kasane

I just remembered that I have P.E before school tomorrow ;-;
I'll upload/finish off the sig/updates tomorrow >_<"


----------



## Ragdoll

KitsuneNikki said:


> kk m9 thatll be 666 bells jks XD
> You still want the Alucard chibi on the side, right?
> 
> inhale


----------



## Simple




----------



## kasane

Simple said:


>



Thanks <3

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## infinikitten

Siggy form thing! I'd like to order one please 

*Mayor:* Momo
*Town:* Bastille
*Friend Code (optional):* 1693-3538-5510
*Villagers (optional):* Kidd, Marshal, Klaus, Kidcat, Hugh, Static, Agent S, Pecan, Pekoe, Deirdre, Pashmina, Carmen
*Names under them?* Nopers
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* All are my dreamies so, not necessary :3
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* Split evenly if possible, but! 12 listed villagers instead of the standard 10 (because two I don't have anymore but they were my all-time faves and I'd feel like a butt if I left them out) - preferred if they're separated by gender
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* #479FD6
*Main text colour:* I'd actually like a gradient similar to the one you have going in one of your own signatures, if that's okay? I'd link it but you've changed it since I saw it haha ;o I don't mind if it's an extra cost, that's totally cool with me. I was thinking #EDA6E5 to #91DFEB or vice versa if it wouldn't look too weird... it would probably need an outline. Oh lawd
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Xiomara
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://oi57.tinypic.com/awbx2d.jpg (as a still image though)
*Animated sig?* Nope~
*Coloured border? * Yes please! See below
*Scalloped border?* #91FAFF bordered in plain white #FFFFFF
*Transparent white strip?* N/A
*Any extra add-ons?* Oranges are my native fruit, please stick one next to Kidd and one next to Pashmina if you could? <3 Also, you have free reign to modify the colors if the ones I chose look "off" to you! My head's a little foggy today tbh. If there are any issues just let me know! I have a feeling the pic I chose might be too small o.o


----------



## kasane

@infinikitten
Accepted! I'll see what I can do c:
Gradients are free, no worries ^^

-----------------------------------------------------
turtlewigs' update






Yuelia's signature





- - - Post Merge - - -

Sir Integra's update





i was so tempted to put the le lenny gif face on the top left corner omfg


----------



## kasane

infinikitten's signature is finished. Please send over 60TBT (50TBT for the sig, 10TBT for the border)


----------



## kasane




----------



## Simple




----------



## infinikitten

KitsuneNikki said:


> infinikitten's signature is finished. Please send over 60TBT (50TBT for the sig, 10TBT for the border)



Holy smokes that was fast haha 
Send over the tbt <3 Thanks for doing this for me.


----------



## kasane

infinikitten said:


> Holy smokes that was fast haha
> Send over the tbt <3 Thanks for doing this for me.



Hehe I figured I had enough time before sleeping, and school starts at 9 today XD
I'll get on my laptop soon after breakfast ^^

and thank you for the tip! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

infinikitten's signature





You didn't specify the sprites for each villager/Dreamie, so I made a reasonable assumption XD
And I think this is what you meant with the border and the colour (if it's supposed to be the other way around, I'll edit it)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Ragdoll

KitsuneNikki said:


> @infinikitten
> Accepted! I'll see what I can do c:
> Gradients are free, no worries ^^
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> turtlewigs' update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuelia's signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Sir Integra's update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was so tempted to put the le lenny gif face on the top left corner omfg


Lel nig go put the degdeg face if u want XD

thank u m80 ♡


----------



## infinikitten

It's perfect! Thank you! aaaahhhh ♥♥♥


----------



## Bluedressblondie

*Mayor:* Kat
*Town:* the city (So it reads Kat of the city)
*Villagers (optional):* Alli, Kitty, Monique, Olivia, Naomi, Fuchsia, Miranda, Portia, Gloria, Maelle <All dreamies obtained sidenote, please?>
*Names under them?* Yes
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* Doesn't matter
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* #EDA393
*Main text colour:* #93DDED
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Don't care
*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/w10_zpsa2d0708a.gif.html?sort=3&o=128
*Animated sig?* Yes
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)* Surprise me! 
*Transparent white strip?* If it helps with visibility
*Any extra add-ons?* Add in the corner or something "The most sophisticated town on the SD card!"


----------



## turtlewigs

Thank you so much! Ily!!!


----------



## kasane

@Bluedressblondie
Accepted c:

@turtlewigs
Huehue <3

-----------------------------------
Lmao 4000th post

- - - Post Merge - - -

I will be adding an extra option when I get home;
~ G r a d i e n t s ~​


----------



## Ragdoll

KitsuneNikki said:


> @Bluedressblondie
> Accepted c:
> 
> @turtlewigs
> Huehue <3
> 
> -----------------------------------
> Lmao 4000th post
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I will be adding an extra option when I get home;
> ~ G r a d i e n t s ~​


YOU LEARNED HOW TO DO GRADIENTS GR9 JOB <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

now do mine w/ gradients lol jk

just send me the psd file for kalos pls <3


----------



## kasane

Sir Integra said:


> YOU LEARNED HOW TO DO GRADIENTS GR9 JOB <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> now do mine w/ gradients lol jk
> 
> just send me the psd file for kalos pls <3



m8 i knew how to do gradients ages ago i just didnt put it as an option bc idk if ppl would want it XP


----------



## cheezyfries

hi, i'm back for my third signature! 

*Mayor: Marissa*
*Town: Candyland*
*Friend Code (optional):4313-2027-0476*
*Dream Address (optional): 5300-5153-0427, please only add if there's room!*
*Villagers (optional): Fang, Wolfgang, Rosie, Whitney, Beau, Rudy, Molly, Francine, Poppy, Mint*
*Dreamies (optional):*
*Names under them? Yes please!*
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):*
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom) can they please be scattered around?*
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text): you choose please!*
*Main text colour: you choose please!*
*Font (if left blank, I will decide): lemon yellow sun*
*Signature background (provide the URL): http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/s8_zpspaqryvsq.gif.html?sort=3&o=32*
*Animated sig? yes please*
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)*
*Coloured border? *
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature) yes!*
*Scalloped border?*
*Transparent white strip?* 
*Any extra add-ons?*
thank you! sending 60 TBT now, please let me know if i need to send more~


----------



## Spongebob

*Mayor:*Whiplash
*Town:*Gravity
*Friend Code (optional):*3325-3019-9910
*Dream Address (optional):*4500-5150-3052
*Villagers (optional):*Walker,Frank,Boone,Margie,Shari,Shep,Hopper,Lyman,Pietro
*Dreamies (optional):*Walker,Frank,Boone,Margie,Pietro,Shari,Frita,Francine,Ruby
*Names under them?*Yes
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):*red leaf for leaving and gold leaf for dreamie
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)*5 at top and 5 at bottom 
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):*white
*Main text colour:*sky blue (if it doesn't stand out then do red instead )
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):*a day in September 
*Signature background (provide the URL):*http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...images/d/d4/Fire_bat_monster_gravityfalls.png
*Animated sig?*no thx
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star)*no borders
*Coloured border? *no thx
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)*nope
*Scalloped border?*no thanks
*Transparent white strip?* 
*Any extra add-ons?*could you put this picture in the left corner? http://img4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100704201455/conker/images/8/8d/ConkerWelcome.png
Thx!!!


----------



## Ragdoll

KitsuneNikki said:


> m8 i knew how to do gradients ages ago i just didnt put it as an option bc idk if ppl would want it XP



Ok fine, u made it into an option XD 

Would it cost extra to make regular text into gradient?


----------



## toricrossing

*Form*

I am back for my second signature  My photoshop elements 9 doesn't support windows 8 so I am unable to make one. Let me know how much tbt I owe you.
*
Mayor:* Tori
*Town:* Maine
*Friend Code (optional):* 
*Dream Address (optional):* 5700-4312-5302
*Villagers (optional):* Tangy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Carmen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Dotty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Bunnie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Tiffany
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Melba
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Cookie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Aurora
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Julian
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Dreamies (optional):* All obtained
*Names under them?* No thanks
*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):*





=keeping | 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




=leaving | 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




=obtained
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? *4 up top and 5 at the bottom
*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* white
*Main text colour:* #FFA8EF
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* The only exception
*Signature background (provide the URL): *http://media.tumblr.com/38ceb42e9cad84b5586d0803080821dc/tumblr_inline_mr7t5pJFD41qz4rgp.gif
*Animated sig? *Yes
*Any borders? (Cloud, Heart, Star) *just the curved border
*Coloured border? *
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature) *yes please
*Scalloped border? *no thanks
*Transparent white strip?* No thanks
*Any extra add-ons?*


----------



## kasane

@cheezyfries
Accepted!

@Spongebob
Accepted as well :]

@toricrossing
My slots are technically full, but I'll add you to the next available slot when I finish one ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sir Integra said:


> Ok fine, u made it into an option XD
> 
> Would it cost extra to make regular text into gradient?



Maybe like 5TBT? ;w;


----------



## kasane

cheezyfries' signature is done





- - - Post Merge - - -

Bluedressblondie's sig





and thank you for the tip! <3


----------



## kasane

Gradient option added!
Also updated Order Form with new information.

I'll be going on an Art trip tomorrow to the Museum, so I probably won't be able to check on my thread.





​


----------



## fup10k

I'm a little indecisive so I left some color choices and design choices up to you... I hope this is ok! 

*Mayor:* Brianna
*Town:* Doggone
*Friend Code (optional):* 0189-8429-2637
*Dream Address (optional):*

*Villagers (optional):* Diana, Merengue, Freya, Whitney, Marina, Bonbon, Beau, Marshal, Genji, Lobo
*Dreamies (optional):* 
*Names under them?* Please!

*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* All of them are dreamies and obtained, so some sort of recognition of that on the signature would be nice!
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* Whatever looks nice!

*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* White
*Main text colour:* A light pink or light grey would be prefered. Whichever looks better!
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):*

*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums...mblr_inline_mr7t4xXqGf1qz4rgp_zpsab4e1e10.gif 
*Animated sig?* yes!!
*Any borders? (i.e: Cloud, Heart, Star)* No thank you edit: I did originally want cloud but now I do not 
*Coloured border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature) * yes,  gradient please 
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* No thank you
*Scalloped border?* no
*Any text/scalloped border gradients? (State colour hex code/s)* Text and border please! A white to light pink (or grey) that you choose for the initial font color would be nice. I don't have a specific hex I was planning to use. 

*Transparent white strip?* yes please
*Any extra add-ons?* my pixel mayor if possible!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also, my native fruit is cherry so i would like that added as well.


----------



## cheezyfries

KitsuneNikki said:


> cheezyfries' signature is done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Bluedressblondie's sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thank you for the tip! <3



yay thank you! i know this is weird, but could you please remove the names under the villagers? i'll send the tbt now~


----------



## kremesicle

KitsuneNikki said:


> kremesicle's sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> Luna Moonbug's sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> LaBelleFleur's update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I just need to be able to post this so I can use it tomorrow



I came back from vacation and saw this, and I love it, thank you! ;w;
but I've recently had kitt, wolfgang and skye move, so _when you get the change_, can you switch them out with erik, rowan and beau? and also put the cake sprite next to all of them except erik, beau, bangle and rowan, and put "obtained" as the key? thanks, just let me know if you can/how much! I don't need it asap, so no rush ;w;


----------



## kasane




----------



## Bluedressblondie

It's so pretty, thank you! I like how you put the sophisticated-looking "Kat of the city".


----------



## DarkFox7

I'd like to order one. c:

*Mayor:* Grace
*Town:* Starfall
*Friend Code (optional):* 4554-0696-4929
*Dream Address (optional):* None

*Villagers (optional):* Kyle, Marshal, Erik, Goldie, Whitney, Muffy, Fang, Flurry, Kid Cat, Bianca
*Dreamies (optional):* All achieved 
*Names under them?* Nah

*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* None
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* Scattered on the ground

*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* Blue
*Main text colour:* White
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Moonlight Shadow

*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/a22_zps00fm2crm.gif.html?sort=3&o=38
*Animated sig?* Yes
*Any borders? (i.e: Cloud, Heart, Star)* No
*Coloured border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature) * No
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* Yes
*Scalloped border?* No
*Any text/scalloped border gradients? (State colour hex code/s)* No

*Transparent white strip?* No
*Any extra add-ons?* Actually, yes. This may sound weird but could you put this picture on the tree trunk (to make it look like he's popping out of the tree)? He's my favorite character XD


----------



## kasane




----------



## atanos

*Mayor:* Niffy
*Town:* Tidbit
*Friend Code (optional):* 3926-7295-6275
*Dream Address (optional):*

*Villagers (optional):*
*Dreamies (optional):* Lucy*, Spork*, Agnes*, Kevin*, Pashmina*, Gala, Julian, Chrissy, Francine, Static ( I put * for the ones that I've obtained)
*Names under them?* No

*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* Rainbow Popsicle= Obtained, Ice cream cone= Dreamie
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* No, I would like them scattered in the scenery, please.

*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* White, or any colour you think looks best.
*Main text colour:* #FF0080
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* A Gentle Touch

*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/new3_zps7058df2d.gif.html
*Animated sig?* Yes
*Any borders? (i.e: Cloud, Heart, Star)* No
*Coloured border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature) * Yes, the same colour as the text.
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* Yes
*Scalloped border?* No
*Any text/scalloped border gradients? (State colour hex code/s)* No

*Transparent white strip?* No
*Any extra add-ons?* No

Thank you!


----------



## kasane

@fup10k
Accepted c:
I'll see what works ^^

@cheezyfries & @kremesicle
Okie, will edit it soon!

@DarkFox7
Accepted, and I'll probably have to edit the grey parts of the image to match the tree trunk to make it look more realistic if that's okay with you


- - - Post Merge - - -

@atanos
I'll definitely have time to make all the sigs right now, so order accepted!


----------



## fup10k

KitsuneNikki said:


> @fup10k
> Accepted c:
> I'll see what works ^^
> 
> @cheezyfries & @kremesicle
> Okie, will edit it soon!
> 
> @DarkFox7
> Accepted, and I'll probably have to edit the grey parts of the image to match the tree trunk to make it look more realistic if that's okay with you
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @atanos
> I'll definitely have time to make all the sigs right now, so order accepted!




Great!! Can you let me know how much mine will cost? I'll send TBT now


----------



## atanos

KitsuneNikki said:


> @fup10k
> Accepted c:
> I'll see what works ^^
> 
> @cheezyfries & @kremesicle
> Okie, will edit it soon!
> 
> @DarkFox7
> Accepted, and I'll probably have to edit the grey parts of the image to match the tree trunk to make it look more realistic if that's okay with you
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @atanos
> I'll definitely have time to make all the sigs right now, so order accepted!


Awesome, thanks so much!


----------



## kasane

fup10k said:


> Great!! Can you let me know how much mine will cost? I'll send TBT now



80TBT


----------



## fup10k

KitsuneNikki said:


> 80TBT



I paid. thank you!


----------



## DarkFox7

KitsuneNikki said:


> @DarkFox7
> Accepted, and I'll probably have to edit the grey parts of the image to match the tree trunk to make it look more realistic if that's okay with you



Yes, that's perfect, thank you so much c: How much TBT? I'll go ahead and pay~


----------



## kasane

DarkFox7 said:


> Yes, that's perfect, thank you so much c: How much TBT? I'll go ahead and pay~



70TBT ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



fup10k said:


> I paid. thank you!



Payment received 
I'll upload when I finish my dinner


----------



## DarkFox7

KitsuneNikki said:


> 70TBT ^^



Paid. ^-^


----------



## kasane

*Signatures*
@Spongebob





@fup10k





@DarkFox7




I tried my best with the image ;w;
If you're not satisfied, I could remove the five dark blue things from the image? I'll do it free of charge if you'd like

@atanos





-----------------------------------------------------
*Update*
@cheezyfries


----------



## DarkFox7

No, it's perfect, I love it!!! *-* Thank you so so much <3 Now how do I change my signature? cx


----------



## kasane

DarkFox7 said:


> No, it's perfect, I love it!!! *-* Thank you so so much <3 Now how do I change my signature? cx



Copy the following;


		HTML:
	

[img]http://i61.tinypic.com/sy2xi0.jpg[/img]


And paste it into your Signature Settings (Settings > Edit Signature)


----------



## DarkFox7

KitsuneNikki said:


> Copy the following;
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [img]http://i61.tinypic.com/sy2xi0.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> And paste it into your Signature Settings (Settings > Edit Signature)



Got it, off to change my signature~! ^w^


----------



## kasane

DarkFox7 said:


> Got it, off to change my signature~! ^w^



No problem~
Enjoy your sig! c:


----------



## fup10k

KitsuneNikki said:


> *Signatures*
> @fup10k



Ohhhh my gosh it's GORGEOUS ;A; thank you so much!


----------



## fup10k

Ok so I absolutely MUST HAVE a signature made for my new town. Your work is just so pretty <3 I hope you don't mind if I ask you to make a few more color decisions haha

*Mayor:* Pastelle
*Town:* Rosewind
*Friend Code (optional):* 0189-8429-2637
*Dream Address (optional):*

*Villagers (optional):*
*Dreamies (optional):* Lolly(obtained), Bob, Genji, Whitney(obtained), Fang, Fauna(obtained), Ankha(obtained), Julian(obtained), Flora(obtained), Lucky (obtained)
*Names under them?* Yes!

*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* Obtained~ Maybe a different sprite than the cake this time?
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* Whatever looks good 

*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* I think white would look good again
*Main text colour:* up to you~
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):*

*Signature background (provide the URL): http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums...mblr_inline_mr7t1xdElh1qz4rgp_zps9fc2da2e.gif
Animated sig? yes!
Any borders? (i.e: Cloud, Heart, Star) No thank you
Coloured border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)  Yes please
Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature) no thank you
Scalloped border? no thank you
Any text/scalloped border gradients? (State colour hex code/s) Maybe text gradient? Only if it looks good 

Transparent white strip? Yes!
Any extra add-ons? My native fruit is peach in this one! I'd like a little peach


Let me know the price and i'll sent the tbt over!*


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Hi Kitsune,

i'm not sure if this is okay....but is there anyway i can get the actual file of all my signatures emailed to me?
i message you my email address...

please let me know...

thanks heaps,
~LM


----------



## kasane

kremesicle's update





@fup10k
Sure thing! It's 70TBT (+10TBT from gradient, +60TBT from the discounted sig)

@Luna Moonbug
No problem! I'll email them to you when I get the chance

---------------------------
I'll be at school in 10 min and today is Athletic's Day for me.
Which means that I'll be on the field for the whole day ughh


----------



## Ragdoll

KitsuneNikki said:


> kremesicle's update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @fup10k
> Sure thing! It's 70TBT (+10TBT from gradient, +60TBT from the discounted sig)
> 
> @Luna Moonbug
> No problem! I'll email them to you when I get the chance
> 
> ---------------------------
> I'll be at school in 10 min and today is Athletic's Day for me.
> Which means that I'll be on the field for the whole day ughh


have fun ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) i'll probably bump your thread while u go three-legged racing and long jumping lmao


----------



## kasane

Sir Integra said:


> have fun ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) i'll probably bump your thread while u go three-legged racing and long jumping lmao


thank m9 :ccccccc


----------



## Luna Moonbug

KitsuneNikki said:


> @Luna Moonbug
> No problem! I'll email them to you when I get the chance



Thanks heaps Kitsune


----------



## Ragdoll




----------



## atanos

Thank you so much for my awesome signature! I love it!


----------



## fup10k

I updated my villager list! I hope it is ok. If you have already started, I don't mind paying for the editing charge

AND also, I decided to move whitney to my new town and get Pashmina, so if you could swap them out on my siggy you just made that would be super appreciated


----------



## Ragdoll




----------



## SoLikeARose

hi I love your signature! (hopefully I did this right if not please let me know )  I would like Two of them please and thank you!

*Mayor: *  Mila
*Town: * Inkheart
*Friend Code (optional): *1392-4927-9934
*Dream Address (optional):*

*Villagers (optional):*
*Dreamies (optional):B] Lyman, Sydney, Pekoe(obtained), Chrissy, Francine, Ed, Naomi (obtained), Portia (obtained), Midge (obtained), Yuka (obtained)[/
Names under them? Yes please

Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):green feather for keeping and purple feather for dreamie
Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom) Can Chrissy and Francine be by the left tree, Yuka, Lyman and Sydney (in that order please) under the tree to the right under the heart and the others can be anywhere  

Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text): B913D6
Main text colour: white 
Font (if left blank, I will decide):

Signature background (provide the URL):http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/K...UEh61qz4rgp_zpsea14bac6.gif.html?sort=3&o=173
Animated sig?  yes please!
Any borders? (i.e: Cloud, Heart, Star) no thank you
Coloured border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)  no thanks 
Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature) yes
Scalloped border? no thanks
Any text/scalloped border gradients? (State colour hex code/s) no thanks

Transparent white strip? only if its needed
Any extra add-ons? native fruit is peaches if you can put one on please

any my other town

Mayor: Alice
Town: Tardis
Friend Code (optional): 1392-4927-9934
Dream Address (optional): 5900-2981-7297

Villagers (optional): Julian, Kabuki, Tangy, Tia, Marcel, Puddles, Lucha, Gruff, 
Dreamies (optional): Clay
Names under them? yes please

Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie): blue pansy keeping purple pansy dreamie
Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom) randomly around I would like them not in the water but I understand if they have to be

Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):1500D1
Main text colour:white
Font (if left blank, I will decide):

Signature background (provide the URL):http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/new1_zpsfa697181.gif.html?sort=3&o=147
Animated sig? yes 
Any borders? (i.e: Cloud, Heart, Star) no thanks
Coloured border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)  no thanks
Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature) yes 
Scalloped border? no thanks
Any text/scalloped border gradients? (State colour hex code/s)no thanks

Transparent white strip? only if needed
Any extra add-ons? Apple is my native fruit it you could put one on that would be awesome


Thank you and let me know how much I owe you!!*


----------



## kasane

- - - Post Merge - - -



atanos said:


> Thank you so much for my awesome signature! I love it!



You're welcome ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



fup10k said:


> I updated my villager list! I hope it is ok. If you have already started, I don't mind paying for the editing charge
> 
> AND also, I decided to move whitney to my new town and get Pashmina, so if you could swap them out on my siggy you just made that would be super appreciated



No worries! I just got time to check on my thread right now after being baked in the sun for the whole day anyways :d

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sir Integra said:


>



gr8 m8 i r8 8/8 2 appreci8 & not 2 irrit8 so let's celebr8 & commemor8 this d8

thank XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

@SoLikeARose

Both orders accepted~
Total is 130TBT c:


----------



## Ragdoll

KitsuneNikki said:


> gr8 m8 i r8 8/8 2 appreci8 & not 2 irrit8 so let's celebr8 & commemor8 this d8
> 
> thank XD



STOP 8 XD


----------



## kasane

fup10k's second signature c:


----------



## kasane




----------



## fup10k

KitsuneNikki said:


> fup10k's second signature c:



it's so gorgeous ;3; I love it! Thank you!


----------



## SoLikeARose

When should I send tbt? And I completely forgot to add Papi to the dreamies I've obtained in Tardis! If you already finished that one by the time you read this I will be more than happy to give tbt to fix it thank you!


----------



## fup10k

Ohhhh I just looked closer and realized something 
I meant that I moved Whitney to my new town and I have pashmina in doggone in her place ;3; so I needed my old signature edited with pashmina in Whitneys place,  and Whitney is still in rosewind lol


----------



## kasane

SoLikeARose said:


> When should I send tbt? And I completely forgot to add Papi to the dreamies I've obtained in Tardis! If you already finished that one by the time you read this I will be more than happy to give tbt to fix it thank you!



You can send it now, or when I let you know that your signatures are finished ^^
No worries, I can still edit it for free c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



fup10k said:


> Ohhhh I just looked closer and realized something
> I meant that I moved Whitney to my new town and I have pashmina in doggone in her place ;3; so I needed my old signature edited with pashmina in Whitneys place,  and Whitney is still in rosewind lol



Ahh okay XD
I'll edit it when I get on my laptop (just woke up lol)


----------



## fup10k

KitsuneNikki said:


> You can send it now, or when I let you know that your signatures are finished ^^
> No worries, I can still edit it for free c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh okay XD
> I'll edit it when I get on my laptop (just woke up lol)



That's fine! Take your time  

Also I was just wondering, would it be possible to get the original files for my signatures? I just want to be able to change tiny things like the villagers obtained so I don't have to keep bothering you with it. I can pay for the files if you need me to


----------



## Simple




----------



## Luna Moonbug

Simple said:


>



that is super kewl Kim


@kitsune

thank heaps....i got the files....
have a wonderful weekend


----------



## Simple

Luna Moonbug said:


> that is super kewl Kim
> 
> 
> @kitsune
> 
> thank heaps....i got the files....
> have a wonderful weekend




Yay thank you Luna


----------



## kasane

toricrossing's signature




----------------------------------
@Simple
Thank you!! <3

@Luna Moonbug
You're welcome~ <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



fup10k said:


> That's fine! Take your time
> 
> Also I was just wondering, would it be possible to get the original files for my signatures? I just want to be able to change tiny things like the villagers obtained so I don't have to keep bothering you with it. I can pay for the files if you need me to



Yes, of course! Do you mind PM'ing your email so I can send it to you?


----------



## Ragdoll

i got too lazy to finish the bump thing i was making yesterday


----------



## kasane

Sir Integra said:


> i got too lazy to finish the bump thing i was making yesterday



Lol XP

Eghhh I'm actually back online >_<
Don't know why but I was just tired throughout the whole day...

- - - Post Merge - - -

fup10k's update


----------



## kasane

SoLikeARose's signatures are done!









ifimadeamistaketheniapologizeinadvancebecauseimprettymuchtiredrightnow;w;


----------



## Ragdoll

the bird of hermes is my name, eating my chicken wings to make me tame

bump for helen c:


----------



## milkyi

Can I have the files for my signatures? I'll pm you my email.


----------



## SoLikeARose

KitsuneNikki said:


> SoLikeARose's signatures are done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ifimadeamistaketheniapologizeinadvancebecauseimprettymuchtiredrightnow;w;



They are perfect thank you!!


----------



## Ragdoll

are you ready for freddy


----------



## kasane

Sir Integra said:


> are you ready for freddy



no.
thankm8 <3

-------------------------------
I apologize for not being online today ono
But I'm only on for like another hour then I'll be off


----------



## Royce

Update 
Remove:
Zucker and Blanche

Add:
Merengue and Marina 

Change:
Da is: 5800-5165-8361


----------



## MardyBum

Is your shop still open? ^.^


----------



## kasane

Royce said:


> Update
> Remove:
> Zucker and Blanche
> 
> Add:
> Merengue and Marina
> 
> Change:
> Da is: 5800-5165-8361



Payment received! Will edit after school

- - - Post Merge - - -



izzi000 said:


> Is your shop still open? ^.^



Yep, still open c:


----------



## kasane




----------



## PlasmaPower

I didn't realize it until now, but there's a typo in my town name. It's supposed to be Zestiria, not Zesteria.

Also, could you add my native fruit, the orange, and the timezone I'm in: AST?


----------



## kasane

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> I didn't realize it until now, but there's a typo in my town name. It's supposed to be Zestiria, not Zesteria.
> 
> Also, could you add my native fruit, the orange, and the timezone I'm in: AST?


Sure thing. That'll be 10TBT


----------



## MardyBum

*Mayor:* Isabel
*Town:* Loks
*Friend Code (optional):* 4055-5453-8447
*Dream Address (optional):*

*Villagers (optional):* (keeping) Muffy, (keeping) Beau, Sydney, Peggy, (keeping) Stitches, Fauna, (keeping) Lucky, (keeping) Margie, Limberg, (keeping) Shep
*Dreamies (optional):* 
*Names under them?* No

*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* green leaf: keeping
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom

*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* Black, #000000
*Main text colour:* black, #000000
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* A Day in September

*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/q11_zpsjtg23a9f.gif.html?sort=3&o=61
*Animated sig?* Yes
*Any borders? (i.e: Cloud, Heart, Star)* Cloud
*Coloured border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature) * N/A
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* N/A
*Scalloped border?* N/A
*Any text/scalloped border gradients? (State colour hex code/s)* N/A

*Transparent white strip?* No
*Any extra add-ons?* Add chibi mayor beside it, http://media.tumblr.com/7e72d8f74c01508f990e5459258d4866/tumblr_inline_nk51kheMeV1qezikq.gif

let me know the total


----------



## kasane

@izzi000
Accepted! Total is 80TBT


----------



## kasane

Royce's update





PlasmaPower's update


----------



## Royce

I obtained both of them :;( sorry I forgot to tell you


----------



## PlasmaPower

Now I'm comparing my old one with the new one to see if you've made any flaws on it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You left on the dither again.


----------



## kasane

Royce said:


> I obtained both of them :;( sorry I forgot to tell you



No worries, I'll edit it

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> Now I'm comparing my old one with the new one to see if you've made any flaws on it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You left on the dither again.



I'll fix it when I get back ><


----------



## kasane




----------



## PlasmaPower

KitsuneNikki said:


>



So what about my un-dithered signature?


----------



## kasane

PlasmaPower said:


> So what about my un-dithered signature?



I'm online on the _forums_, but I'm not making/editing anything right now. Just finishing off my maths homework so I'll attend to your edit soon.


----------



## kasane

Royce's update





PlasmaPower's update


----------



## kasane

izzi000's signature


----------



## Royce

Thanks!


----------



## kasane




----------



## MardyBum

KitsuneNikki said:


> izzi000's signature



Love it! ^.^ thank you so much!


----------



## PlasmaPower

KitsuneNikki said:


> PlasmaPower's update



I hate to point this out, but doesn't look any different.


----------



## kasane

PlasmaPower said:


> I hate to point this out, but doesn't look any different.



Omfg I'm so sorry ;-;
I think I accidentally overwrote on the gif >~<"


----------



## PlasmaPower

KitsuneNikki said:


> Omfg I'm so sorry ;-;
> I think I accidentally overwrote on the gif >~<"



So, can I expect un-dithering attempt number 2 to take place anytime soon?


----------



## kasane

PlasmaPower said:


> So, can I expect un-dithering attempt number 2 to take place anytime soon?








- - - Post Merge - - -







Aaand I'm entering my first hiatus ._.
Don't worry guys, it's fairly short. I'll be back in the weekend (I hope...)


----------



## Royce

KitsuneNikki said:


> Royce's update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PlasmaPower's update


quick question, my sig suddenly turned into another pic?


----------



## kasane

Royce said:


> quick question, my sig suddenly turned into another pic?



What?
I still see your signature


----------



## Royce

when refreshed it shows a persons photo instead of the sig?? idk

- - - Post Merge - - -



KitsuneNikki said:


> Royce's update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PlasmaPower's update


,,


----------



## kasane

Royce said:


> when refreshed it shows a persons photo instead of the sig?? idk
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ,,








I still can't see it, but something similar happened to me before. One of my headers changed into a picture of a chart of emoticons.
Is this any better?


----------



## Royce

yup thanks c:


----------



## Athenacchi

Poo

I was gonna ask you to update my siggy finally XD

Can you let me know once your shop opens back up? c:


----------



## kremesicle

I might get a new sig when these open back up, I got new villagers and like a new background ;w;

I'll check back this weekend to see if you're back up


----------



## kasane

Athenacchi said:


> Poo
> 
> I was gonna ask you to update my siggy finally XD
> 
> Can you let me know once your shop opens back up? c:





kremesicle said:


> I might get a new sig when these open back up, I got new villagers and like a new background ;w;
> 
> I'll check back this weekend to see if you're back up



Well the onslaughter of my tests/exams have subsided for this weekend i think
You can post your update/sig form now, but chances are I'll get to work on it tomorrow.

I'll reopen the shop probably later in the night or tomorrow when I wake up.


----------



## kremesicle

okay, thank you ;w; this is for a new one:

*Mayor:* sam
*Town:* london
*Friend Code (optional):* 0877-0959-4175
*Dream Address (optional):* nope

*Villagers (optional):* can I have some NPCs? isabelle, copper, nookling twins, cyrus and reese
*Dreamies (optional):* punchy, erik, marshal, filbert, chief, kyle, freya, rod, chadder and bam
*Names under them?* yes please ;w;

*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* everyone but punchy and chadder with a cake that means “obtained”
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* okay so this might be a bit complicated to write, but if you can, can you do: 
marshal and bam in the boat
punchy in the treehouse balcony
erik standing by the door at the bottom of the tree
rod on the dock
chief, chadder, kyle, filbert and freya along the pathway
and all of the npcs “standing” on the the mayor/town name? if it doesn't fit with the name you don't have to put the NPCs ;w;

*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* what you think looks best
*Main text colour:* whatever you think looks good
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* king cool kc

*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/s7_zpsqkaz9sxs.gif.html?sort=3&o=24
*Animated sig?* yes please c:
*Any borders? (i.e: Cloud, Heart, Star)* nope
*Coloured border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature) * nope
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* nope
*Scalloped border?* nope
*Any text/scalloped border gradients? (State colour hex code/s)* nope

*Transparent white strip?* if you think it's easier to see with the color of the writing, then yes c:
*Any extra add-ons?* no thank you c:


----------



## Athenacchi

okay! 

I'm just gonna order a whole new siggy since I have enough for it

*Mayor:* Athena
*Town:* Anistar
*Friend Code (optional):* 1805-3560-4749
*Dream Address (optional):* 5000-4967-1068

*Villagers (optional):*
*Dreamies (optional):* Lolly, Merengue, Ankha, Diana, Fauna, Felicity, Marshal, Punchy, Rosie, Stitches
*Names under them?* Yes

*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* Dreamies
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* whatever looks best

*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* E8B3F5
*Main text colour:* White
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* Stars from our eyes

*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s625/Kitsune-Nikki/w22_zps151b6f15.gif
*Animated sig?* Yes
*Any borders? (i.e: Cloud, Heart, Star)*
*Coloured border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature) *
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* Yes 
*Scalloped border?*No
*Any text/scalloped border gradients? (State colour hex code/s)*

*Transparent white strip?* Yes
*Any extra add-ons?* -this image to show that I have obtained the dreamies ( http://media.tumblr.com/8d3b3c6ce25ddaee5759e5e6892c601c/tumblr_inline_mpkwmgF5jJ1qz4rgp.gif ). I currently have Ankha, Merengue, Felicity, Punchy, and Stitches
-Regular peach and perfect peach somewhere on there to show my town/perfect fruit

--
80 tbt will be the total, right?


----------



## kasane

- - - Post Merge - - -

@kremesicle
Accepted order!

@Athenacchi
I just quickly scanned your order, and I'm pretty sure it's only 60TBT (you get a 10TBT discount for ordering a sig before)


----------



## Athenacchi

Oh

Woo

Discount XD

Would you like me to send the tbt now? o:


----------



## kasane

Athenacchi said:


> Oh
> 
> Woo
> 
> Discount XD
> 
> Would you like me to send the tbt now? o:



Sure thing c:


----------



## milkyi

Can I get an update? Can you switch out lucky for stitches and put a cake and can my sigs still fade?


----------



## Simple

#Friend​


----------



## daiyuflower

Hi Kitsune!  I'll need another update please ^_^
I'd like to remove Bree and add Merengue and Muffy as obtained dreamies ^_^  Staying in the "dreamie" list are Ankha and Rosie.  If you could keep Lucky next to Ankha, that would be great!  Thank you!


----------



## kasane

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yuelia said:


> Can I get an update? Can you switch out lucky for stitches and put a cake and can my sigs still fade?



Sure! It's for the town of Astoria, right?

- - - Post Merge - - -



daiyuflower said:


> Hi Kitsune!  I'll need another update please ^_^
> I'd like to remove Bree and add Merengue and Muffy as obtained dreamies ^_^  Staying in the "dreamie" list are Ankha and Rosie.  If you could keep Lucky next to Ankha, that would be great!  Thank you!



Thanks for the payment! Will update before I go to sleep

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Simple
thank m8 <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Athenacchi's second sig


----------



## princesskyndal

*Mayor: Nyx*
*Town:Tylwyth*
*Friend Code (optional): 2638-0357-0910*
*Dream Address (optional): n/a*

*Villagers (optional): Fauna, Beau, Bruce, Julian, Fang, Celia, Sylvia, Patty, Diva, Biff*
*Dreamies (optional): Fauna, Beau, Bruce, Bam, Diana, Marshal, Merengue, Flurry, Flora *
*Names under them? Only Under current dreamies please~*

*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie): yes, keeping beau bruce and fauna, dreamie beau bruce and fauna*
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom): n/a*

*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text): white*
*Main text colour: FF9CCA*
*Font (if left blank, I will decide): Homemade Apple *

*Signature background (provide the URL): http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/Kitsune-Nikki/media/s26_zpsvydtadxe.gif.html?sort=3&o=12*
*Animated sig? yes!*
*Any borders? (i.e: Cloud, Heart, Star) no.*
*Coloured border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature) *
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)*
*Scalloped border? yes please!*
*Any text/scalloped border gradients? (State colour hex code/s) FF9CCA to CF7AFA*

*Transparent white strip? yes* 
*Any extra add-ons? no.*

Let me know if anything needs to be changed! Thank you so much.


----------



## kasane

@princesskyndal 
Accepted 
That'll be 80TBT. And do you want one line with villagers, and another line with your Dreamies?
And please provide a sprite to indicate the Keeping and Dreamies (Beau, Bruce and Diana)


----------



## kasane




----------



## daiyuflower

Hi Kitsune, I sent you a VM with the corrections for my signature   Thank you!


----------



## macaire

Hello. Let me know if I do this wrong.

*Mayor:* Amelia
*Town:* SaneCity
*Friend Code (optional):* 3282-2021-5759
*Dream Address (optional):*

*Villagers (optional):* Julian, Coco, Marshall, Joey, Bones, Rizzo, Bella, Skye, Mott, Beau
*Dreamies (optional):* Julian, Coco, Marshall, Kabuki, Tabby, Tia, Filbert, Marcie, and Colton
*Names under them?* Yes

*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* Yes. I want my dreamies there. I want a little star that means obtained for Julian, Marshall, and Coco and I want a cake for my other dreamies. (Kabuki, Tabby, Tia, Filbert, Marcie, and Colton)
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* Yes. Could Coco, Julian, and Marshall be up top and the rest on the bottom?

*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* Black.
*Main text colour:* B5F7F1 
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):*

*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums...mblr_inline_mlude6b1lM1roozkr_zps28f0bbbe.gif
*Animated sig?* yes
*Any borders? (i.e: Cloud, Heart, Star)* Yes. Just a plain curved rectangle border.
*Coloured border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature) * Yes. Same color as text.
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* yes.
*Scalloped border?* no
*Any text/scalloped border gradients? (State colour hex code/s)* no

*Transparent white strip?* yes
*Any extra add-ons?*  no


----------



## oswaldies

*Mayor: Eamon*
*Town: Tealight*
*Friend Code (optional): 2680-9039-3451*

*Villagers (optional): Peanut, Pekoe, Buck, Avery*
*Dreamies (optional): Marshal, Merengue, Diana, Maria*

*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie): A Green Leaf For Keeping: Peanut & Pekoe, A Red Leaf For Leaving: Buck & Avery, A Gold Leaf For Dreamies: Marshal, Merengue, Diana, & Maria*
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom): All Villagers & Dreamies In A Square, Villagers On Top, And Dreamies On The Bottom*

*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text): Darker Pink*
*Main text colour: Pink*
*Font (if left blank, I will decide): Cursive*

*Signature background (provide the URL): http://media.tumblr.com/09ad1d948eff0a64abcdb43195677773/tumblr_inline_n0oixqUV3B1s829k0.gif*
*Animated sig?: Yes*
*Any borders? (i.e: Cloud, Heart, Star) Pink Hearts*
*Coloured border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature) Pink *
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature) Yes*

*Any extra add-ons?: Make It Look Super Cute ^_^ xD*


----------



## princesskyndal

KitsuneNikki said:


> @princesskyndal
> Accepted
> That'll be 80TBT. And do you want one line with villagers, and another line with your Dreamies?
> And please provide a sprite to indicate the Keeping and Dreamies (Beau, Bruce and Diana)



Well, instead of doing dreamies, can we do one line with just my villagers? Id like a pink heart to show that Beau, Fauna, and Bruce are dreamies! Then no sprite on anyone else because I dont really know if ill be getting rid of them or not.
I trust you! I know i'll love whatever you make! Lol.


----------



## kasane

@macaire
Accepted!

@sailoreamon
Accepted!

@princesskyndal
Sure thing c:
Thanks for clearing it up


----------



## dtipton4

do you take real game bells? I'm new lol i don't have much tbt bells


----------



## macaire

Thank you. Please let me know how much mine will be after you make it and I will transfer it to you


----------



## kasane

dtipton4 said:


> do you take real game bells? I'm new lol i don't have much tbt bells



I guess I could, but if I'm going to convert it, it'll be ~5 mil?


----------



## Mignon

I'd like to swap out some sprites in my signature! I also want to change one of my dreamies. Just name your price and I'll send over the TBT!! u vu
(no rush on the order, though!)

- Replace Erik as a dreamie with Beardo instead (regular peach)


- Replace Sylvia with Winnie (still a green pear)

- Replace Chadder with Grizzly (I'm on the fence with him, so could his icon be a PERFECT pear? no need to edit the key at the bottom of the sig!)


Thank you so much. u wu


----------



## Goop

I finally compiled enough Bells!! <3

*Mayor:* Kitty!
*Town:* Viridian
*Friend Code:* 2337-4604-7024

*Villagers:* Beau, Zucker, Shep, Lionel, Kidd, Bam, Bertha, Opal, Papi
*Dreamies:* Octavian, Pietro, Erik, Mott
*Names under them?* No thank you!

*Sprite indication:* Keeping Leaving Dreamie
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation?* Dreamies at the top, villagers at the bottom. c:

*Outline text colour:* White
*Main text colour:* Pink
*Font:* "Before the Rain"

*Signature background:* Click!
*Animated sig?* Yes please.
*Any borders?* No thank you.
*Coloured border?* No thank you.
*Curved border?* Yes please~
*Scalloped border?* Yes please!
*Any text/scalloped border gradients?* Simply white~

*Transparent white strip?* No thank you.
*Any extra add-ons?* Can Beau, Zucker, Shep, Lionel, Kidd, and Bam have the "keeping" symbol on them, while Bertha, Papi, and Opal have the "leaving" symbols? c: The dreamies obviously I would like to have the dreamie symbol. <3

Thank you!​


----------



## Athenacchi

KitsuneNikki said:


> Athenacchi's second sig



Thank you so much!


----------



## Athenacchi

My dream address literally changed today after I saw this

I'm internally crying right now



Spoiler


----------



## kasane

@Mignon
Sure thing! 10TBT will be sufficient ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Goop
My slots are full right now but I can still take in your order ^^
It'll probably take a bit longer

- - - Post Merge - - -



Athenacchi said:


> My dream address literally changed today after I saw this
> 
> I'm internally crying right now
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85586



its ok i can update it for free if youd like <3


----------



## daiyuflower

Hi Kitsune!  Did you get my VM about the corrections to my signature?  ^_^  Thanks!


----------



## kasane

kremesicle's sig




If the NPC sprites kinda block the town name for you, I can remove it ^^'

- - - Post Merge - - -

daiyuflower's update


----------



## Nix

Ho-mg. Your signatures are beautiful. I can't. I JUST CAN'T.


----------



## kasane

Nix said:


> Ho-mg. Your signatures are beautiful. I can't. I JUST CAN'T.



Ahhhh thank you so much! ;v; <3333


----------



## Nix

You're welcome. ^^


----------



## kasane

princesskyndal, macaire, and sailoraemon's signatures are all done.
Awaiting payment then I will upload it tomorrow when I get back from school 

Remaining updates will be done tomorrow as well. Gotta wake up and do P.E before school x_x


----------



## Nix

*Mayor:* Alice
*Town:* Mimsy

*Villagers (optional):* Ankha, Beau, Felicity, Bruce, Genji, Julian, Lucky, Merengue, Mira, Stitches.
*Names under them?* Yes please.

*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* They're all dreamies.  I don't need an indicator.
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* 5 on the top, 5 on the bottom.

*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* Black.
*Main text colour:* White
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* A Day In September

*Signature background (provide the URL):* x
*Animated sig?* Yes.
*Any borders? (i.e: Cloud, Heart, Star)* No.

*Transparent white strip?* Yes.
*Any extra add-ons?* Could you make it so it looks like it has a shadow coming off of the bottom and right side of the signature? Like the signature is lifting off the page a bit and casting a shadow like a piece of paper or something. o: Just a little bit. xD Also, my town fruit (apples) would be nice to have on there.


----------



## daiyuflower

KitsuneNikki said:


> kremesicle's sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the NPC sprites kinda block the town name for you, I can remove it ^^'
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> daiyuflower's update



Thank you Kitsune!  It's perfect!  

Question though--is it possible to not have the white strip extend beyond the first and last villager name for each row?  Totally understand if that's not possible though ^_^  Thanks!


----------



## kasane

daiyuflower said:


> Thank you Kitsune!  It's perfect!
> 
> Question though--is it possible to not have the white strip extend beyond the first and last villager name for each row?  Totally understand if that's not possible though ^_^  Thanks!



Sure thing!

thosetagsthough

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Nix
Accepted ^^


----------



## kremesicle

I love it, thank you!
no, the npc sprites are fine, you don't have to change them ;w;


----------



## kasane




----------



## oswaldies

KitsuneNikki said:


>



many waiting
so patient
most excited


----------



## kasane

princesskyndal's signature




Only added names to the Dreamies like you said ^^'

macaire's signature




Kinda had to improvise with the sprites >_<'

sailoreamon's signature




and thank you so much for the tip ;u; <3


----------



## Nix

If you let me know the price I can pay you now. ^^ Would hate to have to wait another night to see it because I didn't see the price until after you logged off. P: My siggy is really outdated. xD​


----------



## kasane

Nix said:


> If you let me know the price I can pay you now. ^^ Would hate to have to wait another night to see it because I didn't see the price until after you logged off. P: My siggy is really outdated. xD​



It'll be 70TBT ^^

----------------------------
I apologize to anyone that's still waiting on a sig/update ;AAA;
I really didn't feel like making/editing them...But I promise that I'll get them done tomorrow >~<


----------



## Nix

Sent the payment. ^^ It's okay, I can wait one more day. xD I'd rather you make them when you're in the mood-- things tend to get done better if you feel like doing them. xD​


----------



## macaire

I love it, thank you so much


----------



## Nix

Bump~​


----------



## kasane

Nix said:


> Bump~​



Thanks! ^^

------------------------------------
I may or may not put my shop in a small hiatus :/


----------



## Nix

You're welcome. ​
- - - Post Merge - - -



> I may or may not put my shop in a small hiatus :/



Would you be finishing my order before or after your haitus?​


----------



## kasane

Nix said:


> You're welcome. ​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be finishing my order before or after your haitus?​



I just finished all of the current orders/updates c;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yuelia's update





Mignon's update





Nix's signature




The closest I could get to making it look like it's peeled off //cries//

I am so so sorry for the delay(s) ;-;


----------



## Nix

KitsuneNikki said:


> I just finished all of the current orders/updates c;
> 
> Nix's signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closest I could get to making it look like it's peeled off //cries//
> 
> I am so so sorry for the delay(s) ;-;[/COLOR]



It's fine!  Could I get a font change on my siggy after your haitus? x3 I'm not crazy about it after all. :X I'd pay for the change of course. x3

Also, the shadow is perfect. ^^


----------



## kasane

@Nix
You can still post your update now! I'll get it done tomorrow though (10:25pm for me right now and I'm going to sleep soon). And it'll be 10TBT in advance c;





ayyy new hiatus banner wowsycamoreimsuchaskrub//criesintoaccountingbook//

- - - Post Merge - - -

Before I go to sleep, I'm gonna leave a song here :d


----------



## Nix

Maybe fox in the snow? C:​


----------



## Mignon

Aww, thank you for my edit! No worries about the wait time, friend. u wu


----------



## milkyi

KitsuneNikki said:


> I just finished all of the current orders/updates c;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Yuelia's update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mignon's update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nix's signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closest I could get to making it look like it's peeled off //cries//
> 
> I am so so sorry for the delay(s) ;-;



Tysm!


----------



## kasane

Goop's signature





Nix's update


----------



## daiyuflower

Aww will you be on hiatus for long, do you think?  I was just about to ask you for another update to mine since I've obtained all my dreamies.  Thanks!


----------



## Emzy

Nice song ouo


----------



## kasane

daiyuflower said:


> Aww will you be on hiatus for long, do you think?  I was just about to ask you for another update to mine since I've obtained all my dreamies.  Thanks!



I'll probably be able to edit it when I get home. I'll let you know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Emzy said:


> Nice song ouo



Lol thanks ^^
I usually listen to either Nightcore or Trance


----------



## fuzzynumber9

I was also just about to ask about an update, but I'm looking for more than just changing the sprites on mine so I'd actually just like to know how long to expect on the hiatus?


----------



## Ragdoll

KitsuneNikki said:


> Before I go to sleep, I'm gonna leave a song here :d




I LOVE THIS SONG M89 U NEVER FAIL ME WHEN IT COMES TO NIGHTCORE/TRANCE WHY DO U KNOW SUCH GR8 MUSIC I AM CRIENG  BECAUSE SONG IS SO BEAUTIFUL ; AAAAAAA;


----------



## kasane

I have _some_ spare time, so I can take *one* signature order right now.



fuzzynumber9 said:


> I was also just about to ask about an update, but I'm looking for more than just changing the sprites on mine so I'd actually just like to know how long to expect on the hiatus?



I'm partially on hiatus because of school work, and partially because I don't really want to make sigs/refs on a day or so (usually on Tuesdays and Thursdays I'm pretty tired because I have to go P.E before school), but you can post your update right now with all the information

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sir Integra said:


> I LOVE THIS SONG M89 U NEVER FAIL ME WHEN IT COMES TO NIGHTCORE/TRANCE WHY DO U KNOW SUCH GR8 MUSIC I AM CRIENG  BECAUSE SONG IS SO BEAUTIFUL ; AAAAAAA;



Lmao XD
Nightcore/Trance 5 lyfe ouo


----------



## Ragdoll

KitsuneNikki said:


> I'm partially on hiatus because of school work, and partially because I don't really want to make sigs/refs on a day or so (usually on Tuesdays and Thursdays I'm pretty tired because I have to go P.E before school), but you can post your update right now with all the information
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao XD
> *Nightcore/Trance 5 lyfe* ouo



THE REASON WHY ILU ;wwwww; i command u to maek a list of songs u have right now, ur taste in music is GR8 

Ok ive recovered, now the real reason im here is cuz do you remember the most recent sig you made for me? Did it say Fleuruel or Kalos?


----------



## daiyuflower

KitsuneNikki said:


> I'll probably be able to edit it when I get home. I'll let you know.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Lol thanks ^^
> I usually listen to either Nightcore or Trance



I totally understand about schoolwork and being busy ^_^  If you do have time though, I think my update is just removing the dreamie/obtained sprites and text.  No villagers need to be changed.  I understand if you can't get to it though ^_^  Thanks again!


----------



## Emzy

I really like night core too ^7^


----------



## kasane

Emzy said:


> I really like night core too ^7^



Yasss Nightcore~
Trance is awesome too <3


----------



## milkyi

KitsuneNikki said:


> Yasss Nightcore~
> Trance is awesome too <3



I third this


----------



## Goop

KitsuneNikki said:


> Goop's signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nix's update



Thank you so much!
I'm sorry I haven't gotten around to thanking you until now, but still, thank you so much!! ;v;​


----------



## GhostToast

Do you have a slot open? ^^


----------



## Simple




----------



## kasane

GhostToast said:


> Do you have a slot open? ^^



Yup! I actually have some spare time today so if you post an order soon, I'll probably get it done by the end of the day

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yuelia said:


> I third this



yisssssssssssss <3


----------



## GhostToast

Oh okay I want to order then please! Only thing is I'm in my phone so can I fill out my form later when I get on my laptop? Thank you! <3


----------



## kasane

GhostToast said:


> Oh okay I want to order then please! Only thing is I'm in my phone so can I fill out my form later when I get on my laptop? Thank you! <3



No worries!
I'll reserve the slot for you right now c;


----------



## Simple




----------



## kasane

Okay, I'm finally back! Feel free to order normally, but keep in mind that it may take _anywhere_ from 1-3 days to finish some sigs. I'll try and make them ASAP though.
You can send the payment after I accepted your order so you won't have to wait for an extra day because of payment.​
- - - Post Merge - - -

I also realized that we've passed page 100! Even though it's already page 102, but still.



​


----------



## kasane

Going to go to sleep soon, but I'll check on the shop when I wake up tomorrow.
Here's a nice song that I found <3






yes new layout featuring sycamore okay shhhh


----------



## kasane




----------



## kasane




----------



## kasane




----------



## kasane

Since some people asked to have their Native Fruit included, I decided to add that as an option! You can ask for a normal or a Perfect version of that fruit c;


----------



## kasane




----------



## kasane




----------



## kasane

the only time that im fully available to make sigs/refs //cries//


----------



## GoodnessGracious

I would like one! ill tell you in a reply to this one


----------



## kasane

GoodnessGracious said:


> I would like one! ill tell you in a reply to this one



Sure thing c:
I'll check back and note your order as soon as you have posted it


----------



## Ragdoll

bump 4 da bby chainignig ;w;


----------



## kasane

Sir Integra said:


> bump 4 da bby chainignig ;w;



Thank m9 <3

----------------------------------
Too tired to find the offline image >~<"
Ergh been feeling tired all day even after napping for 2 hours...
And I probably can't sleep now smh //cries//


----------



## Ragdoll

i gotchu m8


----------



## kasane

mygOD XD


----------



## Ragdoll

bump


----------



## kasane




----------



## kasane




----------



## kasane




----------



## Ragdoll

bump


----------



## kasane

this page though


----------



## Ragdoll

bump


----------



## kasane




----------



## Simple

MY TURN!


----------



## kasane

Simple said:


> MY TURN!



Actually uh I'm gonna go to sleep now XD
So...


----------



## Ragdoll

my anaconda dont

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh YEAH I WAS TOTES GONNA ASK if you can update the Fleuruel siggy and like.. switch the villagers out and replace them with Kalos future dreamies.. and Town name changed to Kalos?

tell me if you need the list of kalos villagers, idk if i gave them to you or i just forgot


----------



## Simple

KitsuneNikki said:


> Actually uh I'm gonna go to sleep now XD
> So...



NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU lol Kitsune never sleeps!


----------



## CorgiKnight

*Mayor:* Rebecca
*Town:* Vivarium
*Friend Code (optional):* 1864-9279-2864
*Dream Address (optional):* 

*Villagers (optional):* Rodeo, Ren?e, Del, Julian, Pinky, Mathilda, Bam, Merangue, Chester
*Dreamies (optional):*
*Names under them?* Yes please

*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* No indication sprites please
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* 5 top, 5 bottom 
*Native Fruit?*

*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* Whatever you think suits
*Main text colour:* You decide, whatever stands out the most
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):*

*Signature background (provide the URL):* http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums...mblr_inline_mr7t9zj57b1qz4rgp_zps6241eb58.gif
*Animated sig?* No thanks
*Any borders? (i.e: Cloud, Heart, Star)*
*Coloured border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature) *
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)*
*Scalloped border?*
*Any text/scalloped border gradients? (State colour hex code/s)*

*Transparent white strip?* No
*Any extra add-ons?*


----------



## kasane

@CorgiKnight
Accepted!


----------



## kasane

Had an amazing nap XD


----------



## CorgiKnight

> @CorgiKnight
> Accepted!


Thank you! I'll send the TBT over when you're all done. :3


----------



## kasane

CorgiKnight said:


> Thank you! I'll send the TBT over when you're all done. :3



Done with your signature c:
Total is 50TBT~

And I made 2 versions because I couldn't decide which one was better so feel free to use the one you like more.


----------



## CorgiKnight

@KitsuneNikki - Thank you! Sent over the TBT c:


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Hiii its me...i'm baaaccckkk lol

anyways...hello and how goes  it?
update:
when you get a chance if you could please update my fc on all my sigs....thanks
let me know how much and i'll transfer right away...thanks heaps

new fc
1049-1374-7680


----------



## kasane

- - - Post Merge - - -

CorgiKnight's signature









Feel free to choose the one you like better ^^'


- - - Post Merge - - -



Luna Moonbug said:


> Hiii its me...i'm baaaccckkk lol
> 
> anyways...hello and how goes  it?
> update:
> when you get a chance if you could please update my fc on all my sigs....thanks
> let me know how much and i'll transfer right away...thanks heaps
> 
> new fc
> 1049-1374-7680



Sure thing!
I guess that'll be 20TBT in total


----------



## kasane

After this post, I'm probably just going to close the shop for a while.
I've been feeling a bit piled underneath schoolwork and other things.


----------



## kasane

Luna Moonbug's update


Spoiler: Incoming!




















































I think that should be all of them. Let me know if I accidentally missed out on one

---------------------------------------------------------------




Will be closed for now. I'll open up when my studies don't occupy my mind that much >~<


----------



## Luna Moonbug

thanks Kitsune for the update


----------



## kasane

*EDIT:* Crap, just realised that thread titles are unchangeable because it's been unactive


----------



## queertactics

hey nikki, i totally don't want this to come off the wrong way so let me just say i TOTALLY understand what it's like to put everything on hold for studies (that college lyfe tho),, but out of curiosity, do you know if you'll be opening up shop again? 

hope your semester/quarter is going/went well!


----------



## GoodnessGracious

*Mayor:* Goodness
*Town:* Gracious
*Friend Code (optional):* I forgot, look at my profile plz?
*Dream Address (optional):*

*Villagers (optional):* Bud, Derwin, Elvis, Bruce, Hazel, Klaus, Peewee and Kyle.
*Dreamies (optional):*
*Names under them?* Yes! Sprites?

*Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* Keeping
*Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* 4 above, 4 below?
*Native Fruit?* Cherries

*Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* Any purple-ish color
*Main text colour:* Black
*Font (if left blank, I will decide):* *Is blank you decide*

*Signature background (provide the URL):* You decide? Anything is fine!
*Animated sig?* Bounce?
*Any borders? (i.e: Cloud, Heart, Star)* Cloud
*Coloured border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature) * Yes, Pink?
*Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* No
*Scalloped border?* (Cloud)
*Any text/scalloped border gradients? (State colour hex code/s)* iekjdnm CONFUSION You decide?
*Any ACNL Sprites? (these are the ones in the spoiler)* No, except the villagers.

*Transparent white strip?* On the villagers names?
*Any extra add-ons?* Nope, thanks!


----------



## Pokemanz

GoodnessGracious said:


> *Mayor:* Goodness
> *Town:* Gracious
> *Friend Code (optional):* I forgot, look at my profile plz?
> *Dream Address (optional):*
> 
> *Villagers (optional):* Bud, Derwin, Elvis, Bruce, Hazel, Klaus, Peewee and Kyle.
> *Dreamies (optional):*
> *Names under them?* Yes! Sprites?
> 
> *Sprite indication (e.g: Leaving, keeping, dreamie):* Keeping
> *Villagers/Dreamies lined up in any specific formation? (e.g: all in a straight line, 5 at the top, 5 at the bottom)* 4 above, 4 below?
> *Native Fruit?* Cherries
> 
> *Outline text colour (this colour will appear around the text):* Any purple-ish color
> *Main text colour:* Black
> *Font (if left blank, I will decide):* *Is blank you decide*
> 
> *Signature background (provide the URL):* You decide? Anything is fine!
> *Animated sig?* Bounce?
> *Any borders? (i.e: Cloud, Heart, Star)* Cloud
> *Coloured border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature) * Yes, Pink?
> *Curved border? (Only applies to a rectangular curved signature)* No
> *Scalloped border?* (Cloud)
> *Any text/scalloped border gradients? (State colour hex code/s)* iekjdnm CONFUSION You decide?
> *Any ACNL Sprites? (these are the ones in the spoiler)* No, except the villagers.
> 
> *Transparent white strip?* On the villagers names?
> *Any extra add-ons?* Nope, thanks!



The OP hasn't posted here since April, so it's safe to say this thread might not be coming back anytime soon.

If you're looking for a signature, I also have a signature shop and can make one for you if you're interested.


----------

